# What’s the most dry weight you have pulled from a autoflower



## Kegstand420 (Apr 25, 2018)

Just curious am growing an autoflower for the first time and just wondering if they are actually worth it or not or should I just stick to regular photo-period photo is of a Kush auto freebie from Seedsman


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

I got 2.5 -4 oz of dense bud from 5 greenhouse seeds northern light autos. 15 oz total under a 600 hps. It was my very first Grow. 

It took a month longer than projected for some of the plants to finish though. 

So with 4 months growing cycle instead of the 3 autos are supposed to take I do almost twice that with photo plants now. Well 24 oz is my record but I was not monocroppin for yield.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Apr 25, 2018)

I've grown 6 of the Kush freebies from seedsman. Highest yield for me was just under 4oz with no training. My highest yielding auto was my most recent White Widow which was topped and trained. Came in at 7.5oz.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I've grown 6 of the Kush freebies from seedsman. Highest yield for me was just under 4oz with no training. My highest yielding auto was my most recent White Widow which was topped and trained. Came in at 7.5oz.
> View attachment 4127153



Really nice work there!


----------



## Kegstand420 (Apr 25, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I've grown 6 of the Kush freebies from seedsman. Highest yield for me was just under 4oz with no training. My highest yielding auto was my most recent White Widow which was topped and trained. Came in at 7.5oz.
> View attachment 4127153


What kind of light set up were you using my man cuz I doubt I will get anywhere near even 1 oz if I’m lucky


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 25, 2018)

I have got over a pound, 3 times I would say it's definitely worth it. You just have to go with a breeder that is known to deliver.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Apr 25, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> What kind of light set up were you using my man cuz I doubt I will get anywhere near even 1 oz if I’m lucky


Cheap $60 Chinese blurple LED for most my auto grows. Every now and then I keep 1 or 2 autos in my photo COB tent. I've never done a large auto grow but have been considering it after training that White Widow.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 25, 2018)

I've grown a handful of auto freebies, I get 3-4 ounces average.
-good luck!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Apr 25, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> I have got over a pound, 3 times I would say it's definitely worth it. You just have to go with a breeder that is known to deliver.


I can't imagine a pound on 1 auto, that thing must have been a tree.


Kegstand420 said:


> Just curious am growing an autoflower for the first time and just wondering if they are actually worth it or not or should I just stick to regular photo-period photo is of a Kush auto freebie from Seedsman


 Honestly at this point auto's can match or sometimes even beat it's photo counter part due to breeding different strains together for stability and ruderalis properties. Most good breeders seeds are like 5th gen or better now for auto's. I'll admit when auto's first hit the market they we're trash but now i'd say it's getting pretty even with a good setup.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 25, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I can't imagine a pound on 1 auto, that thing must have been a tree.
> 
> Honestly at this point auto's can match or sometimes even beat it's photo counter part due to breeding different strains together for stability and ruderalis properties. Most good breeders seeds are like 5th gen or better now for auto's. I'll admit when auto's first hit the market they we're trash but now i'd say it's getting pretty even with a good setup.


This.


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 25, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I can't imagine a pound on 1 auto, that thing must have been a tree.
> 
> Honestly at this point auto's can match or sometimes even beat it's photo counter part due to breeding different strains together for stability and ruderalis properties. Most good breeders seeds are like 5th gen or better now for auto's. I'll admit when auto's first hit the market they we're trash but now i'd say it's getting pretty even with a good setup.



Oh, yes! Standing close and looking down on the lower part of her buds when they were mature and heavy was like looking at a sexy woman's ass. I will be around and i will do my best for you to see a live grown one. 
The girls om doing now however won't be any 1 pound girls. Maybe half a pound each or so.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

Autos are for outdoors


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Autos are for outdoors


Why?


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Autos are for outdoors


Maybe for illegal places... I absolutely love them for quick buds when your photo grow has 4-8 weeks left on it.


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 25, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Maybe for illegal places... I absolutely love them for quick buds when your photo grow has 4-8 weeks left on it.


Agree with you here SwiSHa. I just wanted an answer from ANC. I have grown autos and they are definitely worth growing indoor. I bet he's not even tried.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

Nope, I have grown amnesia haze auto. But outdoors. Was the most bud to plant ratio have seen.
Thrown outside from seed at about peak summer. I still think about that weed.


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Nope, I have grown amnesia haze auto. But outdoors. Was the most bud to plant ratio have seen.
> Thrown outside from seed at about peak summer. I still think about that weed.


I have never tried outdoor, would you say they perform even better under the sun in a sunny climate?


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2018)

Cola the size and girth of your forearm on a 2.5' Christmas tree.
I have never seen such sticky trichomes again. But I see it more from an economic point of view.
If your system is dialed in for autos I guess anything is possible.


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 26, 2018)

Yeah, that's a nice size! That's the size of buds i normally get from autos indoor. Autos have really come a long way.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 26, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> Why?


Because no matter how much some try, they fail at them.


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 26, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Because no matter how much some try, they fail at them.


They can grow photoperiods but not autoflowers? Explain, if u have the time.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 26, 2018)

Its not hard to veg a photo for 2 months and get a huge yeild. You don't even need to hugely skilled for that. Than same person gets 3/4 weeks max on an auto, underpreforms and auto is a joke. Autos take more skill, learning, patience, ect... to actually grow good. That is my OPINION on why people bash autos.


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 26, 2018)

I totally get your point. When I'm getting a good start and a good pheno she outperforms photos every day a week. Also when you get it right in the beginning she stays strong and grows by herself the rest of the time. Autos know they have to perform at max as they have a clock ticking, this clock gives autos extra power to really get huge and heavy. 
Autos are the future man, photos don't have a chance.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 26, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> I totally get your point. When I'm getting a good start and a good pheno she outperforms photos every day a week. Also when you get it right in the beginning she stays strong and grows by herself the rest of the time. Autos know they have to perform at max as they have a clock ticking, this clock gives autos extra power to really get huge and heavy.
> Autos are the future man, photos don't have a chance.


Honestly, i just spent $168 and $138 on 2 orders of Mephisto in last 2 months. I have a good amount of photos(mostly HSO stuff) and had a Dinafem WW freebie. Had a HSO 707 Headband so figured might as well throw in the auto to see what it brings. Didn't even try. 4 gal pot. Coco. No ph. 2x 200 watt 2700k cfls that were my first lights. AND watered with nutes 1 time a week. Thays right. Only nutes 1 time a week. Topped her too. Got little more than an oz. for neglecting the damn thing. I decided i was going to grow some autos for real since she did so damn good with no effort at all. This weekend im popping a Hubbabubba and a Fugue State(Walter White×Amnesia) and am super ass excited for them. Might not grow photos anymore if i get a good grip on Mephisto.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Apr 26, 2018)

So basically it sounds like it really depends on the strain and genetics when it comes to getting good yields from auto flowers they can be anywhere from an oz to a pound but I suppose same thing could be said for a photo though depending on how long you are willing to veg for


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 26, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> So basically it sounds like it really depends on the strain and genetics when it comes to getting good yields from auto flowers they can be anywhere from an oz to a pound but I suppose same thing could be said for a photo though depending on how long you are willing to veg for


Correct. You have to look at the genes. Some are bred to grow short and wide. Some are 85/100% indica and small no matter what. Some are sativa and grow tall and yeild more.


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 26, 2018)

I grew autos outdoors last summer and will again this summer, because they finish before the fall rains come (I haven't grown them indoors). The ones I grew last summer had a large variety of sizes based I believe primarily on genetics, and then how much direct sun they got. That might sound obvious, but if you're in a legal state and growing in your back yard in a neighborhood with fences and trees etc., that can easily be the limiting factor. I had two of the same strain of auto (Dark Devil), and mid-season one got shaded out part of the day by a photo that was planted too close to it. It was half the size of the other auto that had a few more hours of direct sunlight per day.

I can't say how much bigger my outdoor _photos_ would have gotten if they had more sun, but as is in my yard they grow exponentially bigger than my indoor grown photos. But I don't think with autos the potential difference between growing indoor and outdoor is anywhere near as big as with photos.

Also, there was almost no size difference between autos planted in the ground vs. in 10 gallon pots. The biggest plant by far was one of @HighLowGrow 's strains, it was 2-3x bigger than the others (it happened to be planted in the ground). I didn't get a final weight on it because it was a bad worm season and that one got hit hard, I lost about 1/3 of the plant to bud worms.

Here's some pics of the big one, won't break any records except being the biggest auto I've grown so far...


----------



## bobqp (Apr 27, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Honestly, i just spent $168 and $138 on 2 orders of Mephisto in last 2 months. I have a good amount of photos(mostly HSO stuff) and had a Dinafem WW freebie. Had a HSO 707 Headband so figured might as well throw in the auto to see what it brings. Didn't even try. 4 gal pot. Coco. No ph. 2x 200 watt 2700k cfls that were my first lights. AND watered with nutes 1 time a week. Thays right. Only nutes 1 time a week. Topped her too. Got little more than an oz. for neglecting the damn thing. I decided i was going to grow some autos for real since she did so damn good with no effort at all. This weekend im popping a Hubbabubba and a Fugue State(Walter White×Amnesia) and am super ass excited for them. Might not grow photos anymore if i get a good grip on Mephisto.


Auto ultimate is a good strain. I enjoy breeding autos. I'm growing 
White widow 
White widow xxl
Big Stilton
Tangie
Tangerine dream
Critical mass. I do all my auto growing outdoors. Mephisto has a lot of great strains but I'm unsure how they go outdoors


----------



## bobqp (Apr 27, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> I grew autos outdoors last summer and will again this summer, because they finish before the fall rains come (I haven't grown them indoors). The ones I grew last summer had a large variety of sizes based I believe primarily on genetics, and then how much direct sun they got. That might sound obvious, but if you're in a legal state and growing in your back yard in a neighborhood with fences and trees etc., that can easily be the limiting factor. I had two of the same strain of auto (Dark Devil), and mid-season one got shaded out part of the day by a photo that was planted too close to it. It was half the size of the other auto that had a few more hours of direct sunlight per day.
> 
> I can't say how much bigger my outdoor _photos_ would have gotten if they had more sun, but as is in my yard they grow exponentially bigger than my indoor grown photos. But I don't think with autos the potential difference between growing indoor and outdoor is anywhere near as big as with photos.
> 
> ...


Very nice job.


----------



## Humanrob (Apr 27, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Very nice job.


Thanks 



bobqp said:


> I do all my auto growing outdoors. Mephisto has a lot of great strains but I'm unsure how they go outdoors


If all goes as planned, I'll find out this summer. I have three strains I'll be running;
Skylar White
Chemdogging
Sky Stomper


----------



## bobqp (Apr 27, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> If all goes as planned, I'll find out this summer. I have three strains I'll be running;
> ...


Hopefully you will have a great summer with them.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> Autos are for outdoors


I disagree with your bullshit


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 29, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I've grown 6 of the Kush freebies from seedsman. Highest yield for me was just under 4oz with no training. My highest yielding auto was my most recent White Widow which was topped and trained. Came in at 7.5oz.
> View attachment 4127153


I'm going to do that with mine... I need to pick your brain...


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 29, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Hopefully you will have a great summer with them.


Offcourse, he will have. I bet its not the first summer he will have fun growing weed


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 29, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I've grown a handful of auto freebies, I get 3-4 ounces average.
> -good luck!


I'm good with that... I'm working with a small tent right now...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 29, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I've grown 6 of the Kush freebies from seedsman. Highest yield for me was just under 4oz with no training. My highest yielding auto was my most recent White Widow which was topped and trained. Came in at 7.5oz.
> View attachment 4127153


This has to be by far one of the best plants that I have had the pleasure of seeing...


----------



## Greenterra (Apr 30, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> I have got over a pound, 3 times I would say it's definitely worth it. You just have to go with a breeder that is known to deliver.


I'm looking for good place to grab autos something with strong kush taste don't really care about as much about yeild as I do flavor any good info of place ships to Canada thanks


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 30, 2018)

Greenterra said:


> I'm looking for good place to grab autos something with strong kush taste don't really care about as much about yeild as I do flavor any good info of place ships to Canada thanks


Have you tried True North Seed Bank, i definitely think they have what you are looking for. They have got alot of seeds from many different breeders to choose from and they have their shipping center in Canada so a delivery will go fast
Not sure if i can link here, but I will put a link up if u cant find them.


----------



## Greenterra (Apr 30, 2018)

Actually our native reserve just opened a true north seed bank I was skeptical I'd get what advertised but looks pretty good not a lot of stock I found but maybe I'll go take a look at the store thanks I'll let u know what I find thanks man


----------



## SheldonCooper (Apr 30, 2018)

Thats good man! Give it a try and let me know what u think


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 4, 2018)

It’s not much but this is my Kush auto from about a week ago haven’t taken any other pictures since then being finished under a cheap 100w actual draw ufo led


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> It’s not much but this is my Kush auto from about a week ago haven’t taken any other pictures since then being finished under a cheap 100w actual draw ufo led


Looks good to me!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> I totally get your point. When I'm getting a good start and a good pheno she outperforms photos every day a week. Also when you get it right in the beginning she stays strong and grows by herself the rest of the time. Autos know they have to perform at max as they have a clock ticking, this clock gives autos extra power to really get huge and heavy.
> Autos are the future man, photos don't have a chance.


autos are the future? a stubby plant that is basically a good pheno mixed with a bad one? never happen. autos are for people that don't have the skills to grow photos, which are an infinitely superior strain. ruderalis is a low yielding, low potency, not even good for hemp, shrub.
mixing it with very good phenos only result in reducing the quality to those phenos...


----------



## Humanrob (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> autos are the future? a stubby plant that is basically a good pheno mixed with a bad one? never happen. autos are for people that don't have the skills to grow photos, which are an infinitely superior strain. ruderalis is a low yielding, low potency, not even good for hemp, shrub.
> mixing it with very good phenos only result in reducing the quality to those phenos...


On paper I agree with you, but practically speaking they serve legitimate purposes. For instance, if you want a perpetual grow and only have one tent, in that situations you're really psyched that autos exist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> On paper I agree with you, but practically speaking they serve legitimate purposes. For instance, if you want a perpetual grow and only have one tent, in that situations you're really psyched that autos exist.


well, you're right, and in reality, i have nothing against autos, and have smoked some that are fire. i have even participated in the last three comparative grows from the vault.
but to say that autos are the wave of the future and that photos have no chance against them is ludicrous. they have their place, some people are limited by space, some people just like the convenience, some people like the quick turnover....but you'll never, ever, get the yields, or the quality, of a non ruderalis crossed photo


----------



## Humanrob (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, you're right, and in reality, i have nothing against autos, and have smoked some that are fire. i have even participated in the last three comparative grows from the vault.
> but to say that autos are the wave of the future and that photos have no chance against them is ludicrous. they have their place, some people are limited by space, some people just like the convenience, some people like the quick turnover....but you'll never, ever, get the yields, or the quality, of a non ruderalis crossed photo


Word.


----------



## SheldonCooper (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, you're right, and in reality, i have nothing against autos, and have smoked some that are fire. i have even participated in the last three comparative grows from the vault.
> but to say that autos are the wave of the future and that photos have no chance against them is ludicrous. they have their place, some people are limited by space, some people just like the convenience, some people like the quick turnover....but you'll never, ever, get the yields, or the quality, of a non ruderalis crossed photo


I noticed you said yield, that autos cant get the same yield as photos. What kind of yield are we talking about, how much would impress you? Ive got 4x600w hps running and some autos in my room right now.

 

 

I know that this will for sure be an heavy harvest. Maybe not as good as your photoperiods, but who knows? 
I will for sure share the yield and some nice buds here around harvest to see if i can impress you.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> autos are the future? a stubby plant that is basically a good pheno mixed with a bad one? never happen. autos are for people that don't have the skills to grow photos, which are an infinitely superior strain. ruderalis is a low yielding, low potency, not even good for hemp, shrub.
> mixing it with very good phenos only result in reducing the quality to those phenos...


Daaammmm! That's how you feel?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Daaammmm! That's how you feel?


not really, keep reading


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, you're right, and in reality, i have nothing against autos, and have smoked some that are fire. i have even participated in the last three comparative grows from the vault.
> but to say that autos are the wave of the future and that photos have no chance against them is ludicrous. they have their place, some people are limited by space, some people just like the convenience, some people like the quick turnover....but you'll never, ever, get the yields, or the quality, of a non ruderalis crossed photo


I believe that you may be right...why couldn't some of the breeders come up with a different plant besides a ruderalis to make an auto? They make all these other crazy combos,why not for autos?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

the ruderalis is the plant that contains the gene than makes them autoflower, gotta have it. i guess there is another breed they call Iranian (?)
but its about the same as ruderalis, a plant has to have a pretty harsh environment to evolve autoflowering as a survival response.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 4, 2018)

Manipulate the light cycle. I can veg a kush or indica variety from feminized seed 1 week @ 24 hours per day. One week at 18 hours of light per day. Then switch to flowering. At one month she will start forming flowers and finish at around 80 days. I won't have to worry with low potency or funky mutations.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Manipulate the light cycle. I can veg a kush or indica variety from feminized seed 1 week @ 24 hours per day. One week at 18 hours of light per day. Then switch to flowering. At one month she will start forming flowers and finish at around 80 days. I won't have to worry with low potency or funky mutations.


WOW... The Force is strong with this one!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> WOW... The Force is strong with this one!!!


I'm going to try that out on my next grow... Once my autos are done... What type of light are you using for this?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 4, 2018)

Yep .... Think good strains / cuts CROSSED with a handicap........

Ruderalis only good characteristic is its fast grow life. But this is where being a 3rd wheel comes into play. Autos will throw herms ( on its own sometimes ) , throw males , mutations , inconsistent growth , or even dud out. Autos HAVE GOTTEN BETTER than say 15-20 years ago .... Mighty mite strain for example. Regulars get the bulk of your weed , autos get you fast product ( good shit depending on breeder ) which are perfect for small growths .

However , Autos ( outdoors ) can get fairly big. Indoors I get 4-5 foot plants easily. 
Sativas ( sat Dom ) even better. The Quality is there among autos , just have to find the ones that work for you. I like autos because I can use one light cycle for both vegging and flowering plants .....


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 4, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> I noticed you said yield, that autos cant get the same yield as photos. What kind of yield are we talking about, how much would impress you? Ive got 4x600w hps running and some autos in my room right now.
> 
> View attachment 4131057
> 
> ...



BAZINGA !


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> I noticed you said yield, that autos cant get the same yield as photos. What kind of yield are we talking about, how much would impress you? Ive got 4x600w hps running and some autos in my room right now.
> 
> View attachment 4131057
> 
> ...


those look good, and you don't need to impress me. it's just a matter of genetics. the plants that have the autoflowering gene developed it to survive in harsh growing conditions and short seasons. they don't have time to grow a lot of trichs, they've been bred to sprint to the finish. when you mix those genetics with a photoperiod plant, you lose some of its potential size and potency to gain the autoflowering trait. so like i said, i got nothing against them, i've grown some and will grow more, and some has been awesome. but the same photo pheno without the ruderalis would have been better....


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those look good, and you don't need to impress me. it's just a matter of genetics. the plants that have the autoflowering gene developed it to survive in harsh growing conditions and short seasons. they don't have time to grow a lot of trichs, they've been bred to sprint to the finish. when you mix those genetics with a photoperiod plant, you lose some of its potential size and potency to gain the autoflowering trait. so like i said, i got nothing against them, i've grown some and will grow more, and some has been awesome. but the same photo pheno without the ruderalis would have been better....


Knowledge me,o wise one!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2018)

So how does one know which autos are better than others?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

i would try to pic the ones that have the photo strains i like best as their base.


----------



## SheldonCooper (May 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those look good, and you don't need to impress me. it's just a matter of genetics. the plants that have the autoflowering gene developed it to survive in harsh growing conditions and short seasons. they don't have time to grow a lot of trichs, they've been bred to sprint to the finish. when you mix those genetics with a photoperiod plant, you lose some of its potential size and potency to gain the autoflowering trait. so like i said, i got nothing against them, i've grown some and will grow more, and some has been awesome. but the same photo pheno without the ruderalis would have been better....


Thank you, its the first time im doing a supercrop to have an even carpet so its new for me, i normally let them grow natural. But i wanted to see if i would have a bigger yeild doing it this way. 

You sound pretty reasonable with your arguments, and i like to listen what people has to say, atleast when they presents their opinions and facts as then they are on the table for everyone to see.

I hear you on the size if we want to do 1 harvest per summer, but with autos, you can in some places do 3 harvest per summer wich in my book would yield more. 
For example; i can fill my 20sqm 3 times with buds = 60sqm of buds
You can fill your 20sqm 1 time with buds = 20sqm of buds 
And i will be honest, i have no experience with outdoor-growing so this was just an idea, but 60 is in fact more then 20. 

U are looking at autos at the wrong way, this gene they have, the "survival-gene" is very strong and give the girls power to grow and to develop buds in very harsh conditions but when you are taking care of this trait and giving your girls the best possible inviroment these girls will grow faster and bigger in a 90 days period as they can grow and flower under 20 or 24 hours of light wich is 8 - 12 hours more light per day then her photoperiod sister.

Maybe its just me thinking strange, but lets say that i vegged a photo blueberry for 1 month and flowered her for 2 months, could she (single plant) produce 600 grams? Are photoperiods that good? I heard and know for a fact autos can do that with less then 600w of hps. 

Potency, here i have to be fair and say i personally never done any measures of thc-content - photo vs autoflower. But just like with photoperiods, autoflowering plants also have different degrees of thc/cbd%, taste and smell.

A thing i can agree on today regarding thc content is that the absolute strongest thc-content will be in a photoperiod plant, the number 1 spot. 

But then we have alot of different strains and phenotypes with different kind of thc-content as everyone cant be number 1. Here is where many autoflowering strains matching up or are better then the photoperiods ( again, no not the nummer 1 or 2 spot) but definitely up there on top. 

I say that an autoflowering single plant will grow bigger and heavier then her photoperiod sister if bred and grown correct, every day a week in a 90 day time-frame.

Photoperiods can receive 1440 hours of light whilst an autoflower could receive 2160 hours of light in a 90 days period. 
Mathematical the autoflowering plant should produce more mass ( buds). 
And this is a 90 days strain but there is strains that could finish in 60 or 65 days from seed or 120 days.

I agree, photoperiods is better in some ways, and i say autoflowering plants are better in another. Agree, it is what suits the grower best, enverimont, time-frame and offcourse skills. 

If there is anyone that has an input on what yield would impress from 4x600w hps i want to hear it. 4 pounds? 6 pounds? Do i dare say 8 pounds? What will impress/open some eyes on you guys? 
I cant control yield as i grow the best i can, but i would like to hear a number. 
As autoflowering plants yield less then photoperiods according to you, 
Anything over 2400 grams would be good, right? And anything over 3600 grams would be fantastic, i mean we are talking autoflowers, could they yield that much?

Come and check my grow out, we could learn a thing or two


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> Thank you, its the first time im doing a supercrop to have an even carpet so its new for me, i normally let them grow natural. But i wanted to see if i would have a bigger yeild doing it this way.
> 
> You sound pretty reasonable with your arguments, and i like to listen what people has to say, atleast when they presents their opinions and facts as then they are on the table for everyone to see.
> 
> ...


Very diplomatic... You both have good points... I'm trying to learn from you both,along with anyone that has valuable input/ information...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Very diplomatic... You both have good points... I'm trying to learn from you both,along with anyone that has valuable input/ information...


I love T-5 for veg. I keep them 1 or 2 inches from the tops. Solo cups first ten days then transplant to big 5 gal. buckets. Amended organic soil. 400 watt HPS for 1 plant about 10 inches above plant. Flowering at 2 weeks keeps them manageable in size. I get fat dense buds with extreme potency. I currently have 7 strains on hand because I have such quick change over. One plant at a time very little work involved.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

people growing photos and wanting large harvest will usually sog. i know a couple of people that do, and they get in at least 5 crops per year, and harvest a pretty good amount each time.

and there's a reason big time growers don't grow autos, they know they won't be getting the yields or quality from them that they need to be getting. they have their place, but that place isn't in a professional grow room


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 5, 2018)

I saw a sog grow back in the day with one gal pots. 12 /12 from seed under a huge hand built wooden panel of t 12s. One nice nug per pot.


----------



## rshackleferd (May 5, 2018)

10.4 ounces Dutch Passion Think Different from a single mama. High quality smoke as well.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

The term heterosis often causes confusion and even controversy, particularly in selective breeding of domestic animals, because it is sometimes (incorrectly) claimed that all crossbred plants and animals are "genetically superior" to their parents, due to heterosis_._
However, there are two problems with this claim:


First, according to an article published in the journal Genome Biology, "genetic superiority" is an ill-defined term and not generally accepted terminology within the scientific field of genetics. A related term fitness is well defined, but it can rarely be directly measured. Instead, scientists use objective, measurable quantities, such as the number of seeds a plant produces, the germination rate of a seed, or the percentage of organisms that survive to reproductive age. From this perspective, crossbred plants and animals exhibiting heterosis may have "superior" traits, but this does not necessarily equate to any evidence of outright "genetic superiority". Use of the term "superiority" is commonplace for example in crop breeding, where it is well understood to mean a better-yielding, more robust plant for agriculture. Such a plant may yield better on a farm, but would likely struggle to survive in the wild, making this use open to misinterpretation. In human genetics any question of "genetic superiority" is even more problematic due to the historical and political implications of any such claim. Some may even go as far as to describe it as a questionable value judgement in the realm of politics, not science.
Second, not all hybrids exhibit heterosis
An example of the ambiguous value judgements imposed on hybrids and hybrid vigor is the mule. While mules are almost always infertile, they are valued for a combination of hardiness and temperament that is different from either of their horse or donkey parents. While these qualities may make them "superior" for particular uses by humans, the infertility issue implies that these animals would most likely become extinct without the intervention of humans through animal husbandry, making them "inferior" in terms of natural selection.


----------



## rshackleferd (May 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> autos are the future? a stubby plant that is basically a good pheno mixed with a bad one? never happen. autos are for people that don't have the skills to grow photos, which are an infinitely superior strain. ruderalis is a low yielding, low potency, not even good for hemp, shrub.
> mixing it with very good phenos only result in reducing the quality to those phenos...


Two weak phenotypes can make an awesome F-1 hybrid. They do this with corn all the time. They call it hybrid vigor

This isnt my grow but its from an autoflower called autoultimate from dutch passion, came in at over 2.2+ pounds verified and won first place.

Link to the grow= https://www.autoflower.net/forums/threads/the-auto-ultimate-showcase-grow-party-dwc-with-dutch-pro-nutrients.26458/


----------



## rshackleferd (May 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> The term heterosis often causes confusion and even controversy, particularly in selective breeding of domestic animals, because it is sometimes (incorrectly) claimed that all crossbred plants and animals are "genetically superior" to their parents, due to heterosis_._
> However, there are two problems with this claim:
> 
> 
> ...


A mule is a poor example and it is created by two different species, its not the same as mixing two different phenotypes of the same species as what i am referring to. Hybrid vigour is a known fact and it doesn't work all the time. You must find compatible parents to create an F-1 hybrid. There are tons of research to support hybrid vigor using two different phenotypes to make a stronger offspring. Whatever it is you are trying to breed such as high thc or yield is not hard to do but there is a ceiling.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

rshackleferd said:


> Two weak phenotypes can make an awesome F-1 hybrid. They do this with corn all the time. They call it hybrid vigor
> 
> This isnt my grow but its from an autoflower called autoultimate from dutch passion, came in at over 2.2+ pounds verified and won first place.


and the photo strain they used to produce that plant would have produce 3 lbs....and it would have had a higher thc content


----------



## rshackleferd (May 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and the photo strain they used to produce that plant would have produce 3 lbs....and it would have had a higher thc content


3 pound indoor with one plant? High thc is only a small part of what makes a good strain. They have done lab test of the top ten strains and they came in at or around 10 to 18% Thc. You can screw it all up if you focus on THC, there are other chemicals called cannabinoids that also affect the quality of the "high".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

listen, i'm not dead set against autos, as i've said before. but i'm NEVER going to admit that crossing an inferior strain with a superior on is going to make a better plant. that's not heterosis, that's bad breeding. you may improve the poor strain, but you'll never improve a superior strain crossing it with an inferior strain.


----------



## rshackleferd (May 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> listen, i'm not dead set against autos, as i've said before. but i'm NEVER going to admit that crossing an inferior strain with a superior on is going to make a better plant. that's not heterosis, that's bad breeding. you may improve the poor strain, but you'll never improve a superior strain crossing it with an inferior strain.


My friends dad is 5.5 130 wet and his mom aint no super model however their son could be a chippendale if he wanted. When you mix genes there is no telling what you are going to get. I know you seen this before, sometimes two unhealthy uglies can produce a superior offspring. How else do you think they come up with better plants? You must start from somewhere...they call it hitting the genetic lottery because it's mostly up to chance. You can only improve your odds so much.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

plants aren't people....you can sometimes get lucky, but those aren't stable, reproducible results


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 5, 2018)

Who cares about yield if the smoke lacks potency? Autos are only good for rookie growers and virgin lungs. When my friends and family smoke in different social circles they tell me that they don't really get high on other people's grass. No intensity or duration. It's because I only use the very best genetics I can find. I never touch my flowers when trimming only the stem. All the oils and trichomes are left undisturbed. I cut my weed up with scissors when building a nice joint or packing a bowl so I get all that medicine in my lungs and not on my fingers.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> listen, i'm not dead set against autos, as i've said before. but i'm NEVER going to admit that crossing an inferior strain with a superior on is going to make a better plant. that's not heterosis, that's bad breeding. you may improve the poor strain, but you'll never improve a superior strain crossing it with an inferior strain.


I'm convinced... I've got some pineapple slick femenised seeds and a bunch of different types of bagseeds that I'm going to be growing as soon as these autos are done... I'll do the pineapple slick ones first,and then start rolling the dice on the others... I'm going to be leaning on you guys heavy to help me get through,so be ready!!!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm convinced... I've got some pineapple slick femenised seeds and a bunch of different types of bagseeds that I'm going to be growing as soon as these autos are done... I'll do the pineapple slick ones first,and then start rolling the dice on the others... I'm going to be leaning on you guys heavy to help me get through,so be ready!!!


Hows is the potency on the auto's you have smoked?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Hows is the potency on the auto's you have smoked?


Can't say that I ever have... I was just curious as to how they would grow and what they would put out... I had never even heard of them until about 4-5 months ago... I really like fems cause I want to know that im going to get some buds out of the grow...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Can't say that I ever have... I was just curious as to how they would grow and what they would put out... I had never even heard of them until about 4-5 months ago... I really like fems cause I want to know that im going to get some buds out of the grow...


It's nice to roll the dice on regs too. You can get uber potent ladies by doing this. Initiate the flowering cycle at 2 weeks so you don't waste as much time, energy and supplies. I grew out a Bodhi strain called Dank Zappa that has true g-13 genetics in its lineage. Word got back to me it was putting people down. I smoked some while I was on some hydrocodone 10mg. LOL I had the first panic attack ever in my life.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's nice to roll the dice on regs too. You can get uber potent ladies by doing this. Initiate the flowering cycle at 2 weeks so you don't waste as much time, energy and supplies. I grew out a Bodhi strain called Dank Zappa that has true g-13 genetics in its lineage. Word got back to me it was putting people down. I smoked some while I was on some hydrocodone 10mg. LOL I had the first panic attack ever in my life.


I'm laughing my ass off!!! Ive got some seeds that I don't know what they are so I'm sure that it's going to be interesting for a rookie like me... Not really a rookie,but it's been a long time since I have grown anything...es especially indoors, but I'm up for the task!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2018)

rshackleferd said:


> Two weak phenotypes can make an awesome F-1 hybrid. They do this with corn all the time. They call it hybrid vigor
> 
> This isnt my grow but its from an autoflower called autoultimate from dutch passion, came in at over 2.2+ pounds verified and won first place.
> 
> Link to the grow= https://www.autoflower.net/forums/threads/the-auto-ultimate-showcase-grow-party-dwc-with-dutch-pro-nutrients.26458/


How the hell did they do that???


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 5, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> How the hell did they do that???


Back in the 70's the land race strains were losing their oomph. They were becoming weaker and undersized. So for example: Strains originating from Afghanistan were crossed with those from Mexico to produce hybrid vigor. Skunk #1 was a 3 way cross between Afghani, Columbian Gold and Acapulco Gold. The original Skunk #1 was mind blowing weed as good if not better than anything out there today.


----------



## bobqp (May 5, 2018)

Haha look at the whinging trolls on this forum oh no autos are bad. Fucking wankers. Seems that one guy just won't shut up about how bad autos are. Why the fuck is he on Here anyway.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Haha look at the whinging trolls on this forum oh no autos are bad. Fucking wankers. Seems that one guy just won't shut up about how bad autos are. Why the fuck is he on Here anyway.


 Kevin Jodrey who is a world renown cannabis expert in the cannabis mecca of Humboldt California said, auto's have a bright future. He believes as breeders continue to work with them in the coming years they will continue to improve. I have a great amount of respect for the work this man has done. I guess that's good news for the auto fans. All i am saying is i can manipulate the light cycle and get a feminized seed of killer herb to start budding in 28 days. I prefer potency over yield. Growing cannabis is fun that's the most important thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

just to annoy shitheads


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

success!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Kevin Jodrey who is a world renown cannabis expert in the cannabis mecca of Humboldt California said, auto's have a bright future. He believes as breeders continue to work with them in the coming years they will continue to improve. I have a great amount of respect for the work this man has done. I guess that's good news for the auto fans. All i am saying is i can manipulate the light cycle and get a feminized seed of killer herb to start budding in 28 days. I prefer potency over yield. Growing cannabis is fun that's the most important thing.


Well, just a quick little shout out to Mephisto Genetics OG Ripleys AUTO that can get 210 to 300 grams a plant and 3 SEPARATE customers sent samples to be trsted at 22-23% thc. So all on 1 bad AUTO plant is 7-10 oz. and well above average thc. I think you either really don't have much experience with new autos or you got some bad seeds and are still po'd. Either way autos now produce more rhan an oz or 2 and have thc as good as phots. Also as there are new people everyday it doesn't seem right to imply you know for a fact your photos(because you've grown and smoked every kind) are better than autos(because you've grown and smoked every kind) which is bad information.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 6, 2018)

Autos just as potent as photos? Whatever dude.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Autos just as potent as photos? Whatever dude.


Yeah, I'm sorry the company you bought yours from were bad, but if you hang around the auto section or pop in one of my fav places AFN, you might learn hiw to grow them and whats actually good.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Autos just as potent as photos? Whatever dude.


You also just a few weeks ago said you never grew them.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/kevin-joffrey-on-autos.962354/


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Autos just as potent as photos? Whatever dude.


You also were credited with spewing lots of bad info and questioned on being a "longtime grower". Please if you don't have intrest in autos don't come to bother those that like/enjoy/learned how to be successful with them. Thats all o got for you.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 6, 2018)

It's true I never have grown them. I never said i did grow them. Why waste time and energy on low potency? I'm not hating on autos. It's just common knowledge in the cannabis community they can't match the potency of photos. Everyone thinks the earth is a ball when in fact it's flat. Standing water does not curve into a 360 degree Globe. It defies the laws of physics. Rivers don't flow up and over the rotundity of the earth. I guess I'm just old school. Peace


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's true I never have grown them. I never said i did grow them. Why waste time and energy on low potency? I'm not hating on autos. It's just common knowledge in the cannabis community they can't match the potency of photos. Everyone thinks the earth is a ball when in fact it's flat. Standing water does not curve into a 360 degree Globe. It defies the laws of physics. Rivers don't flow up and over the rotundity of the earth. I guess I'm just old school. Peace


You do not know everyone in the cannibus community. You only know the few copy and paste segments you're fond of posting. Nobody was forced in the auto section. It was MADE by those that grow them for a reason. Funny you think there are ZERO pgotos that grow 2-3 oz max like OG and Kush or 100% indicas nor that there are any photos that max at 15% thc. How can you claim something you have no experience with? Basically you are just showing you don't thi k for yourself you just repeat others thoughts. Thats gteat.


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's true I never have grown them. I never said i did grow them. Why waste time and energy on low potency? I'm not hating on autos. It's just common knowledge in the cannabis community they can't match the potency of photos. Everyone thinks the earth is a ball when in fact it's flat. Standing water does not curve into a 360 degree Globe. It defies the laws of physics. Rivers don't flow up and over the rotundity of the earth. I guess I'm just old school. Peace


My dispensaries don’t tell me if they grow from fem or auto but when my free Kush auto is done and my ultimate purple critical plus are done I’ll be sure to let you know if I get high cuz that’s really all that I’m after to begin with been smoking for 10+years it’s called a tolerance you build it up so don’t smoke for a couple days and then go find a auto and smoke it I’m sure the potency will get you more then where you got to be also get the fuck off my thread with your shit suppose to be passing information and learning about autos not just hating on them cuz you personally don’t think they have a high thc content


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 6, 2018)

To the devout followers of autos. Dude you're smoking part Russian ditch weed. It's what makes them autos. My old school Skunk # 1 will mind fuck you and your auto only smoking asses. Autos are for unskilled growers and virgin lungs. They lack sufficient psychoactive compounds because it contains Russian ditch weed genetics. Where as my shit was selectively bred for potency. Cannabis needs plenty of darkness to promote floral hormone production hence potent flowers. Comparing autos to photos is not a fair fight. So STFU and good luck selling autos to rookie dumb ass wanna be a growers. LOL capitalizing on noob growers for your own financial gain LOL !!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Back in the 70's the land race strains were losing their oomph. They were becoming weaker and undersized. So for example: Strains originating from Afghanistan were crossed with those from Mexico to produce hybrid vigor. Skunk #1 was a 3 way cross between Afghani, Columbian Gold and Acapulco Gold. The original Skunk #1 was mind blowing weed as good if not better than anything out there today.


So I've seen a couple different seed banks y


MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well, just a quick little shout out to Mephisto Genetics OG Ripleys AUTO that can get 210 to 300 grams a plant and 3 SEPARATE customers sent samples to be trsted at 22-23% thc. So all on 1 bad AUTO plant is 7-10 oz. and well above average thc. I think you either really don't have much experience with new autos or you got some bad seeds and are still po'd. Either way autos now produce more rhan an oz or 2 and have thc as good as phots. Also as there are new people everyday it doesn't seem right to imply you know for a fact your photos(because you've grown and smoked every kind) are better than autos(because you've grown and smoked every kind) which is bad information.


Well MatttyMatt, I'm going to try some mephisto seeds just on the strength of you and see what I can get out of them!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2018)

I can't believe that I missed all of this conversation, I must have been really tired last night!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> How the hell did they do that???


That plant is unbelievable!!! That is where I want to go with my grows!!!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 6, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> My dispensaries don’t tell me if they grow from fem or auto but when my free Kush auto is done and my ultimate purple critical plus are done I’ll be sure to let you know if I get high cuz that’s really all that I’m after to begin with been smoking for 10+years it’s called a tolerance you build it up so don’t smoke for a couple days and then go find a auto and smoke it I’m sure the potency will get you more then where you got to be also get the fuck off my thread with your shit suppose to be passing information and learning about autos not just hating on them cuz you personally don’t think they have a high thc content


Bitch I get high 4 times a day. I have PTSD so you little candy asses can grow low Ryder under a 17 watt CFL.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> To the devout followers of autos. Dude you're smoking part Russian ditch weed. It's what makes them autos. My old school Skunk # 1 will mind fuck you and your auto only smoking asses. Autos are for unskilled growers and virgin lungs. They lack sufficient psychoactive compounds because it contains Russian ditch weed genetics. Where as my shit was selectively bred for potency. Cannabis needs plenty of darkness to promote floral hormone production hence potent flowers. Comparing autos to photos is not a fair fight. So STFU and good luck selling autos to rookie dumb ass wanna be a growers. LOL capitalizing on noob growers for your own financial gain LOL !!!!


Wow,this shit has gotten serious!!! Let's have a smoke and chill the fuck out!!! It's all love here fellas!!!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (May 6, 2018)

Alot of trash and bad information on this thread. Neither are going anywhere guys so get used to it. I grow both. Both versions of cannabis have pros and cons. I love both equally. I grow mostly photo's in big grows but if you think auto's aren't potent today you are just dumb. If this was 10-15 years ago and we were talking about lowryder then i'd understand.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Alot of trash and bad information on this thread. Neither are going anywhere guys so get used to it. I grow both. Both versions of cannabis have pros and cons. I love both equally. I grow mostly photo's in big grows but if you think auto's aren't potent today you are just dumb. If this was 10-15 years ago and we were talking about lowryder then i'd understand.


I think that is what I will do also...grow both... I just need to find the best seed source...


----------



## Hotwired (May 6, 2018)

About a gram


----------



## Sebud (May 7, 2018)

I grow both and use my auto room to start my photos in. I'd challenge any one to smoke some of either of my grows and tell me if its a photo or an auto. After drying and curing it can't be done.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 7, 2018)

Sebud said:


> I grow both and use my auto room to start my photos in. I'd challenge any one to smoke some of either of my grows and tell me if its a photo or an auto. After drying and curing it can't be done.


Pics???


----------



## rshackleferd (May 7, 2018)

One of the multitude of reasons i can't stand photos is that im impatient. Waiting over 3 to 6 months for a harvest is for the birds. I also like going in my grow room anytime of the day i want. Don't have the slightest worry about light schedule. Have space for a plant? No problem just throw it in. Love autos


----------



## blake9999 (May 7, 2018)

I grew Blue Berry Auto's two years ago. They did pretty well. I didn't have a scale at the time but I guess I got around three ounces per plant. That harvest, between five plants, lasted almost six months between three people.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 7, 2018)

rshackleferd said:


> One of the multitude of reasons i can't stand photos is that im impatient. Waiting over 3 to 6 months for a harvest is for the birds. I also like going in my grow room anytime of the day i want. Don't have the slightest worry about light schedule. Have space for a plant? No problem just throw it in. Love autos


I'm viciously impatient!!! I can't stand waiting for a minute!!!


----------



## [email protected] bud (May 9, 2018)

Dare I step in lol.... this is my first grow... auto obvs.... 1st of 3 to come down... wasn't a monster but had a few problems so I expected it... the other 2 are still going... we'll see


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 9, 2018)

[email protected] bud said:


> Dare I step in lol.... this is my first grow... auto obvs.... 1st of 3 to come down... wasn't a monster but had a few problems so I expected it... the other 2 are still going... we'll View attachment 4133246see


Still looks good for a 1st timer for sure. Only thing that counts for a first time is a harvest. Fuck if its only 10 grams, burt leaves or anything else. Just make it to the end.


----------



## [email protected] bud (May 9, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Still looks good for a 1st timer for sure. Only thing that counts for a first time is a harvest. Fuck if its only 10 grams, burt leaves or anything else. Just make it to the end.


That's the 1... just chalking it up to experience lol I reckon 1/2 an Oz once it's dried.... and maybe 1 Oz each for the other 2 but like I said I had a few issues at the beginning and I'm learning on the job so I wouldn't say I'm over the moon but I'm not too disappointed either


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 9, 2018)

[email protected] bud said:


> Dare I step in lol.... this is my first grow... auto obvs.... 1st of 3 to come down... wasn't a monster but had a few problems so I expected it... the other 2 are still going... we'll View attachment 4133246see


That’s a nice looking little plant to me my man good job for your first time even if you did have some problems persevered and kept it going till the very end what strain were your autos that’s mine Kush auto freebie from Seedsman


----------



## [email protected] bud (May 9, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> That’s a nice looking little plant to me my man good job for your first time even if you did have some problems persevered and kept it going till the very end what strain were your autos that’s mine Kush auto freebie from Seedsman


Thanks man... it's an AK48 auto from vision (UK)... your is looking nice


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 9, 2018)

[email protected] bud said:


> Thanks man... it's an AK48 auto from vision (UK)... your is looking nice


Any of the ak strains are usually potent as hell happy smoking man and thanks hoping it swells up some more in these last few weeks also got a ultimate purple critical plus in veg right now from local dispensary


----------



## rshackleferd (May 10, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wow,this shit has gotten serious!!! Let's have a smoke and chill the fuck out!!! It's all love here fellas!!!


Hell no keep it going, nothing like a little drama


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

look guys, i wasn't trying to bring anyones thread down. i do grow autos, i plan to grow more, as i usually have a fair amount of open area in my veg room. they're decent plants, and i've said as much the whole thread, if you can read a whole post, without peeing on yourself as soon as you get to something you don't agree with. 
but i defy anyone to show me any real proof that i've said one wrong word...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 10, 2018)

rshackleferd said:


> Hell no keep it going, nothing like a little drama


Hahaha, yeah!!!


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 13, 2018)

As of today this is what my auto looks like letting her get some natural light for half the day and under led the rest


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 13, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> As of today this is what my auto looks like letting her get some natural light for half the day and under led the rest


Very nice!!! I hope mine finish like that...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 13, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> As of today this is what my auto looks like letting her get some natural light for half the day and under led the rest


Absolutely nice man. Very good mian cola going on.


----------



## Humanrob (May 14, 2018)

For various reasons my current grow style is going to more smaller plants -- not a SOG, more like a half dozen 3 gallon pots instead of two 7 gallon pots -- vegging for about 4 weeks (one topping, no training) to 7 weeks (light mainlining). Depending on the strain so far I'm averaging 2.5 - 4oz per plant, so I'm getting into the territory where autos can legitimately compete. I have some Mephisto seeds on their way to me, next run I'll see how they compare. Just as a reference, my next indoor grow will start around early November, so it'll be 2019 before I have an answer to that question... <yawn> long way off. 

Speaking of autos and mainlining, anyone see Green 75's mainlined autos on YouTube or Instagram? There's someone doing something that supposedly can't be done and getting big hauls off of them.


----------



## rshackleferd (May 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> How the hell did they do that???


Are you talking about that huge azz autoflower? I read his grow journal from beginning to end and basically he had everything dialed in just right via hydro while blasting the plant with a 1000 watts of light. He was also using co2 and was talking about oxygenating the roots. On top of that he had the best "imo" autoflower genetics in terms of harvest weight. YOu can't get more perfect than that. The maximum amount of light, temperature, top nutrients, genetics, co2, space/grow room, hydro, common sense = a winning harvest.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2018)

Well fellas,I'm singing the poor autos blues... I overfed my girls and I've flushed them like three times and they still haven't come back... I have no idea what to do for them but just leave them alone... I had such high expectations for these girls, I guess I was slackin in my mackin and didn't pimp accordingly...my growing priviliges should be revoked... shame on me!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 15, 2018)

autos are notorious for being lite feeders


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2018)

rshackleferd said:


> Are you talking about that huge azz autoflower? I read his grow journal from beginning to end and basically he had everything dialed in just right via hydro while blasting the plant with a 1000 watts of light. He was also using co2 and was talking about oxygenating the roots. On top of that he had the best "imo" autoflower genetics in terms of harvest weight. YOu can't get more perfect than that. The maximum amount of light, temperature, top nutrients, genetics, co2, space/grow room, hydro, common sense = a winning harvest.


Wow, I tip my hat to dat mon'!!!


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 15, 2018)

Just let them do their thing and keep giving ph’d water and stay away from nutes till they are ready my friend that’s about all that I can think of what exactly is going on with them and some pictures might help


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Just let them do their thing and keep giving ph’d water and stay away from nutes till they are ready my friend that’s about all that I can think of what exactly is going on with them and some pictures might help


This is what is going on!!! drooping like a man needing enzyte!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2018)

my two best plants,downed by general hydroponics!!! Who would have thought?


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 15, 2018)

I think you are just worrying to much my friend when I put my two new lights in they raised the temps up so much the first night mine looked a million times worse then yours really thought they all were goners but they bounced back like I said lay off the nutes and maybe try and back off your bulbs a little bit if possible might just be putting off to much heat for them


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I think you are just worrying to much my friend when I put my two new lights in they raised the temps up so much the first night mine looked a million times worse then yours really thought they all were goners but they bounced back like I said lay off the nutes and maybe try and back off your bulbs a little bit if possible might just be putting off to much heat for them


Thanks dude, I'll turn off some of the lights... check these out...top one is a bagseed, bottom one is auto skunk.


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 15, 2018)

Both of them are looking good but I really like the looks of that skunk also it kinda looks like in your picture that the soil is looking a little dry to how often are you watering


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Both of them are looking good but I really like the looks of that skunk also it kinda looks like in your picture that the soil is looking a little dry to how often are you watering


I overfed them with too much nutes but those two weren't affected at all


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Both of them are looking good but I really like the looks of that skunk also it kinda looks like in your picture that the soil is looking a little dry to how often are you watering


I overfed them Saturday using GH nutes and I don't want to do that shit again... I try to water when the pot gets light...it still feels kinda heavy but at the same time the soil looks dry like you said...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I overfed them Saturday using GH nutes and I don't want to do that shit again... I try to water when the pot gets light...it still feels kinda heavy but at the same time the soil looks dry like you said...


Stick youre finger in the soil. If its wet still at you're first knuckle than wait till its bot before watering.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Stick youre finger in the soil. If its wet still at you're first knuckle than wait till its bot before watering.


I can think of a lot of things that I could stick my fingers in!!! Thanks dude I'll do that!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I can think of a lot of things that I could stick my fingers in!!! Thanks dude I'll do that!


Tjays basically a wayering rule if its still moist that deep its not needing water yet. Only guideline, but one that usually works. Less is more with nutes. The minuye shit looks bad and its not bigs, flush everytime and plain water a few waterings and start again finding put where to go for nites at a lower dose


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Tjays basically a wayering rule if its still moist that deep its not needing water yet. Only guideline, but one that usually works. Less is more with nutes. The minuye shit looks bad and its not bigs, flush everytime and plain water a few waterings and start again finding put where to go for nites at a lower dose


Got it!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2018)

once you've done it for a while, you can just feel the weight of your pots, then you don't have to keep sticking your fingers in the medium, which can disturb roots. they should be very light, compared to their weight when freshly watered


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> once you've done it for a while, you can just feel the weight of your pots, then you don't have to keep sticking your fingers in the medium, which can disturb roots. they should be very light, compared to their weight when freshly watered


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thank you sir!!!


I’m almost ready for my first harvest and don’t know much more than you my friend but keep us updated regularly and we will all gladly give advice we have mine is I never fed mine any nutes until they were all done stretching and had tiny little pistils coming out of every bud site and even then it was just once every other week fox farm organic soil man the leaves were deep green until flower when it started taking the nutes out of the leaves that’s when I started giving mine nutes but that’s just me my man also mine are in 3 gallon fabric pots


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thanks dude, I'll turn off some of the lights... check these out...top one is a bagseed, bottom one is auto skunk.
> View attachment 4136622 View attachment 4136624


Yesterday at 9pm, today at 9pm


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 17, 2018)

Looking beautiful and happy man glad to see that got my Kush auto almost ready another week or two and the other one is called ultimate purple critical plus local dispensary seed


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 17, 2018)

Update just went to dispensary tonight to pick some bud up since mines not done yet -sigh- but on a happier note bought 3 white widow auto and the owner hooked me up with about 6 freebies (support local shops for sure) plus she gives me an extra gram usually made out damn good tonight fellas giving my bubblegum auto till this weekend then gonna give up and say something went wrong got a friend 3 and I got one and none of them have popped yet starting to wonder if maybe we just got a bad batch cuz I started mine inside and he planted his outside and neither have done anything and they are only a day apart in planting


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 18, 2018)

Well frank we will see what happens woke up went to check on the girls like usual this morning and decided what the hell fimmed the top of my ultimate purple critical plus just to see what she would do got two more seeds left of that kind so I’ll keep you updated on what it does and whether It completely stunts the growth or what it does it’s not much bigger then yours right now


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 18, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Well frank we will see what happens woke up went to check on the girls like usual this morning and decided what the hell fimmed the top of my ultimate purple critical plus just to see what she would do got two more seeds left of that kind so I’ll keep you updated on what it does and whether It completely stunts the growth or what it does it’s not much bigger then yours right now


Here's mine that I topped the other day.it might have stunted it but I'm not really sure if it's stunted at all, it's thick and bushy as hell!!! See the two stalks??


----------



## Novabudd (May 18, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> I noticed you said yield, that autos cant get the same yield as photos. What kind of yield are we talking about, how much would impress you? Ive got 4x600w hps running and some autos in my room right now.
> 
> View attachment 4131057
> 
> ...


Pound


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Here's mine that I topped the other day.it might have stunted it but I'm not really sure if it's stunted at all, it's thick and bushy as hell!!! See the two stalks??View attachment 4137916


Bushy is good. Means shes growing out not up. I'd geuss Fimm works out as well since topping does good if done right. I'll be at day 21 Monday so I'll top my 2 that night.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 18, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Bushy is good. Means shes growing out not up. I'd geuss Fimm works out as well since topping does good if done right. I'll be at day 21 Monday so I'll top my 2 that night.


So I trust your judgement on this... It looks good to you? Dude, I'm not going to use the GH nutes from now on until I can master the technique of using them... my other plants are starting to look good again!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> So I trust your judgement on this... It looks good to you? Dude, I'm not going to use the GH nutes from now on until I can master the technique of using them... my other plants are starting to look good again!!!


Thing is if using soil ANY nutrients added before the ones in the soil get used up will burn/stunt it. Thats why i like coco. Give them exactly what you want when you want and know wxactly whats in it. Id check out Mega Crop nutes. Its a 1 parter seed to harvest. On their site you het a free 230g sample but if you use a code from AFN(thats the promo code as well) you can get a second sample of 1000g. You gotta pay shipping which was $10 for both, but 230 or so can take a whole plant/Rez to harvest so theres free nutes for a couple of grows and it gets great results.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (May 18, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Thing is if using soil ANY nutrients added before the ones in the soil get used up will burn/stunt it. Thats why i like coco. Give them exactly what you want when you want and know wxactly whats in it. Id check out Mega Crop nutes. Its a 1 parter seed to harvest. On their site you het a free 230g sample but if you use a code from AFN(thats the promo code as well) you can get a second sample of 1000g. You gotta pay shipping which was $10 for both, but 230 or so can take a whole plant/Rez to harvest so theres free nutes for a couple of grows and it gets great results.


I spoke with Greenleaf recently and they sent me a huge 22lb bag for free. I paid shipping only. I haven't used it on bud but i can say that it really does work well. Been using it in my garden on fruits and veggies and i can honestly say my plants have never looked better. I seriously had a tomato plant grow almost a foot in 2 days after i started using it.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 18, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I spoke with Greenleaf recently and they sent me a huge 22lb bag for free. I paid shipping only. I haven't used it on bud but i can say that it really does work well. Been using it in my garden on fruits and veggies and i can honestly say my plants have never looked better. I seriously had a tomato plant grow almost a foot in 2 days after i started using it.


How in the HELL did you get that bag free? I want to buy 2-3 while they're on sale for $55 but haven't tried the samples cause i want to finish my GH Micro/Bloom.


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 22, 2018)

Well Saturday is the big day for me gonna harvest my first ever plant took a larf bud off the bottom that wasn’t going to amount to much anyways so I could have a little sample smoke hold me over till the rest is harvested and dried and can honestly say for not having been flushed yet it was still a smooth consistent smoke was not disappointed will take plenty of pictures for you guys


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 22, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Well Saturday is the big day for me gonna harvest my first ever plant took a larf bud off the bottom that wasn’t going to amount to much anyways so I could have a little sample smoke hold me over till the rest is harvested and dried and can honestly say for not having been flushed yet it was still a smooth consistent smoke was not disappointed will take plenty of pictures for you guys


You gots pics? Also what did you grow?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 22, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You gots pics? Also what did you grow?


Hes growing kush auto and ultimate purple or something like that...


----------



## Mybigbabys (May 22, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Just curious am growing an autoflower for the first time and just wondering if they are actually worth it or not or should I just stick to regular photo-period photo is of a Kush auto freebie from Seedsman


All is good to grow good for bumper crop I got 4 dry onions off Sour Diesel I love auto no light cycle


----------



## SwiSHa85 (May 22, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Well Saturday is the big day for me gonna harvest my first ever plant took a larf bud off the bottom that wasn’t going to amount to much anyways so I could have a little sample smoke hold me over till the rest is harvested and dried and can honestly say for not having been flushed yet it was still a smooth consistent smoke was not disappointed will take plenty of pictures for you guys


Please take a picture and post it before you decide to chop. From the looks of your last pic you need atleast 1-2 weeks. I like these freebie kush from Seedsman. Good smoke and pretty fast finisher. They really swell up right at the end so trust me it's worth the wait.


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 22, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Please take a picture and post it before you decide to chop. From the looks of your last pic you need atleast 1-2 weeks. I like these freebie kush from Seedsman. Good smoke and pretty fast finisher. They really swell up right at the end so trust me it's worth the wait.


Alright swisha I’ll take a pic in the morning and post it but coincidentally it’s actually been a week this Thursday since I took the picture so she’s got the week you talked about almost


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 23, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Please take a picture and post it before you decide to chop. From the looks of your last pic you need atleast 1-2 weeks. I like these freebie kush from Seedsman. Good smoke and pretty fast finisher. They really swell up right at the end so trust me it's worth the wait.


There ya go swisha I’m actually really impressed with how much she’s swelled up I’m always a glass half empty kind of guy but this auto came out pretty good for my first one


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> autos are the future? a stubby plant that is basically a good pheno mixed with a bad one? never happen. autos are for people that don't have the skills to grow photos, which are an infinitely superior strain. ruderalis is a low yielding, low potency, not even good for hemp, shrub.
> mixing it with very good phenos only result in reducing the quality to those phenos...


Sorry man. I disagree. The old days of autos are gone and autos hit 20%+ thc all day long. 

After years of breeding autos are not inferior. They basically kept the flowering trait and that's it. Very little ruderalis in them any more.

Why not sign up for the comparison grows on here and get some free autos to try?


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Hows is the potency on the auto's you have smoked?


Some have been right up at the top. Anyone that says otherwise just hasn't grown then recently or a good breeder.

Check mephisto genetics out. They are about the best in the auto business.

I've gotten very good performance from everything I've gotten from them. Solid plants. Good, long lasting buzz.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> How the hell did they do that???


There are tricks to growing big autos.

Mainly bigger pots and using veg nutes all the way through. 

Flower nutes will quicken flower in autos.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2018)

i am signed up, have been for the last 4. i don't hate autos, i just don't agree with some peoples opinion of them. i like them, and will continue to grow them. i just don't think they're superior to photos, and never will be


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> There are tricks to growing big autos.
> 
> Mainly bigger pots and using veg nutes all the way through.
> 
> Flower nutes will quicken flower in autos.


I've got to figure out how to mix it right


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i am signed up, have been for the last 4. i don't hate autos, i just don't agree with some peoples opinion of them. i like them, and will continue to grow them. i just don't think they're superior to photos, and never will be


I'm not going to call autos inferior. They are just as potent now.

It just boils down to preference. 

A person can run perpetual with one grow space with autos. 

I grow both. I bounce back and forth.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I've got to figure out how to mix it right


Run something like espoma garden tone or a good one part nute like dynagro foliage pro. 

Go to dynagro.com and click on contact us. Call or email them. For the cost of shipping they will send you a quart of foliage pro 9-3-6 and a quart of protekt (silica). A pint each of mag pro, bloom booster and rooting concentrate.


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 24, 2018)

Tomorrow morning is gonna be the big day can’t wait any damn longer to harvest this bitch lol she’s getting chopped down around 5 in the morning after my girlfriend goes to work an hour before the light comes on will post pictures and wet and dry weights she could probly go another week but I just can’t stand to wait anymore it’s killing me with it being my first harvest and all fuck it will be more patient with the next couple girls got ultimate purple critical plus that’s stretching like a motherfucker fimmed it about a week before it started stretching and my white widow just popped through tonight


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 24, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Tomorrow morning is gonna be the big day can’t wait any damn longer to harvest this bitch lol she’s getting chopped down around 5 in the morning after my girlfriend goes to work an hour before the light comes on will post pictures and wet and dry weights she could probly go another week but I just can’t stand to wait anymore it’s killing me with it being my first harvest and all fuck it will be more patient with the next couple girls got ultimate purple critical plus that’s stretching like a motherfucker fimmed it about a week before it started stretching and my white widow just popped through tonight


How many days so gar and did you check trichs or just feeling antsy? If you can spare few more days, put total dark for 24-72 hoirs before cutting. Plants fears dying and makes as much trichs as she can.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> How many days so gar and did you check trichs or just feeling antsy? If you can spare few more days, put total dark for 24-72 hoirs before cutting. Plants fears dying and makes as much trichs as she can.


You cats are the shiznit!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 24, 2018)

Check it out... I brought my old tub out of retirement!!! I cant let a good light go to waste! This is the other auto skunk that I topped!!! Its starting to grow up now...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You cats are the shiznit!!!


I saw your post in the problem section with the QB. Lookes good. Know you didn't break it in yet but you have an early feeling about it?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Check it out... I brought my old tub out of retirement!!! I cant let a good light go to waste! This is the other auto skunk that I topped!!! Its starting to grow up now...View attachment 4141054


XD was just asking when you posted. Looks really good. Twmps look a bit high at 86 though. Can you get a fan to get it atleast 80? I have no fan and my tebt is 78 atm. In a dark room with no window though so helps that my tent is 4x4 too with only 2 plants atm.


----------



## Sebud (May 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> View attachment 4140173 View attachment 4140174 View attachment 4140175 View attachment 4140176


Nice Buds


----------



## Cold$moke (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You cats are the shiznit!!!


Nah this is tha shiznit  literally


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> How many days so gar and did you check trichs or just feeling antsy? If you can spare few more days, put total dark for 24-72 hoirs before cutting. Plants fears dying and makes as much trichs as she can.


No jewelers loupe or any kind of magnifying glass so no just going on what I think and yes super antsy


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 25, 2018)

136 grams wet weight main cola is 23g wet


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 25, 2018)

Couple pictures


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I saw your post in the problem section with the QB. Lookes good. Know you didn't break it in yet but you have an early feeling about it?


Man!!! The girls are loving it!!!


MATTYMATT726 said:


> XD was just asking when you posted. Looks really good. Twmps look a bit high at 86 though. Can you get a fan to get it atleast 80? I have no fan and my tebt is 78 atm. In a dark room with no window though so helps that my tent is 4x4 too with only 2 plants atm.


I cut a hole in the top of the box and the fan is up above the light blowing down on the light and the plant... It worked great when I was running the cfls in there...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Couple pictures


Shit, you did alright!!! I hope mine comes out like that.


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 25, 2018)

Certainly not bad for my first ever harvest will be interested to see how much weight I have left after she dries out though


----------



## nonamedman420 (May 25, 2018)

SheldonCooper said:


> I have got over a pound, 3 times I would say it's definitely worth it. You just have to go with a breeder that is known to deliver.


do you remember the strain names? that's pretty epic, especially for autos.


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

Prolly be a pound


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 25, 2018)

300g one plant. Can basically replicate yield of photoperiods in a 3x3 tent, just need one or two more autoflowers, obviously strains play a huge part. 3x3 tent you can pull a lb with autoflowers or photoperiods.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Man!!! The girls are loving it!!!
> 
> I cut a hole in the top of the box and the fan is up above the light blowing down on the light and the plant... It worked great when I was running the cfls in there...


Jist remwmber fan directly on plant is not good. Can get windburn. Now a light breeze when you got bugs is worth it XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> No jewelers loupe or any kind of magnifying glass so no just going on what I think and yes super antsy


This is sad. Hopefully it was the right time. Hard work to get not quite ready smoke sucks.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 25, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Nice Buds


Thanks.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> This is sad. Hopefully it was the right time. Hard work to get not quite ready smoke sucks.


My harvest says 60 days, im going for 70-80 maybe...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> My harvest says 60 days, im going for 70-80 maybe...


Shit, I would go for 120 if I could!!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Jist remwmber fan directly on plant is not good. Can get windburn. Now a light breeze when you got bugs is worth it XD


I'm not sure about that. I've noticed the buds that get blasted next to the fan usually are better buds. Weird.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2018)

get a cheap 5 or 10 dollar jeweler's loupe from amazon or ebay. then you don't have to guess. everyone should have one, ought to be part of the "kit" like ph and ppm meters


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm not sure about that. I've noticed the buds that get blasted next to the fan usually are better buds. Weird.


Some airflow is obviously good, but directly on the plant is always advised against.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shit, I would go for 120 if I could!!!


Nah. Wait too late and the THC can degrade. 60 days is just a benchmark finish day. 70-80 might be the actual so your good thinking on that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Some airflow is obviously good, but directly on the plant is always advised against.


Have you tried it? 

It may be advised against. Just saying what I noticed from doing it.


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2018)




----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Have you tried it?
> 
> It may be advised against. Just saying what I noticed from doing it.


Shit, i don't uss a fan at all. My tent sits in a dark bedroom with no window and is 4x4x8 tent. Its 78° in there which is good for me. Some airflow would be better but i dont really like to over complicate things. Im not at all saying fan is bad just a blasting of air right on it is veey widley advised against. I dont see anyone saying they do(youre no. 1) so i take it for what i see. If it works for you good, but i just see many not doing it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2018)

a little wind in flower is good. you don't want to dry out anything, but plants that feel wind will try harder to get pollinated, which to me, means more trichs


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> This is sad. Hopefully it was the right time. Hard work to get not quite ready smoke sucks.


Ya despite what some people say I took a sample about a week or two ago little larf bud that was on the very bottom of the plant hadn’t flushed yet and it was still a nice smooth consistent burn I’m cheap and it’s only me and my girlfriend smoking it so I’ll just stick to going by pistils not looking to be professional or even that good just looking for some free smoke that I grew myself especially now that I have to focus on paying on a house mortgage every cent helps out


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Ya despite what some people say I took a sample about a week or two ago little larf bud that was on the very bottom of the plant hadn’t flushed yet and it was still a nice smooth consistent burn I’m cheap and it’s only me and my girlfriend smoking it so I’ll just stick to going by pistils not looking to be professional or even that good just looking for some free smoke that I grew myself especially now that I have to focus on paying on a house mortgage every cent helps out


Hey if you sample and like thats not a bad judgment by any means.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009WG1MQY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

under 5 bucks......


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a little wind in flower is good. you don't want to dry out anything, but plants that feel wind will try harder to get pollinated, which to me, means more trichs


Ding! Hit the nail on the head. 

I'm not sure the exact process. It works for some reason.



MATTYMATT726 said:


> Shit, i don't uss a fan at all. My tent sits in a dark bedroom with no window and is 4x4x8 tent. Its 78° in there which is good for me. Some airflow would be better but i dont really like to over complicate things. Im not at all saying fan is bad just a blasting of air right on it is veey widley advised against. I dont see anyone saying they do(youre no. 1) so i take it for what i see. If it works for you good, but i just see many not doing it.


I'm not the first. I've heard that said a number of times in here over the years.

I use a fan from start to finish. A plant dancing in the wind will grow stronger stems. 

A fan running moving air has many benefits. Stronger plants and reduced chance of mold or pm. I'm sure more benefits.

You say not advised and dontnuse a fan. I noticed a certian outcome from doing it.

Maybe try it. 

I start with seedlings. Just enough air movement to make them slightly dance. As they get bigger they eventually get in the way of the fan. A few of the buds get quit a bit of air. They don't yellow and die off. The opposite. They make it like the others and are better in my opinion.

Not attacking your stance. Just saying what I've done and noticed and I'm not the first. 

I've heard people swear that an oven doesn't get hot enough to reactivate carbon. People say that and never try it. I've done it and even had the cops show up after and not know there was a grow so I know it works.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ding! Hit the nail on the head.
> 
> I'm not sure the exact process. It works for some reason.
> 
> ...


Im glad it works. I myself would not put fan air directly on a plant, butaglad it didn't turn out to some dickheaded hps vs led or defol vs not stuff. Happy growing is all i concern muself with here. Do you live in a warm climate? Myself am in Buffalo NY and even with a light winter we still had freezing rain in March -_- summers get well over 90s and i hate it but like i said inside my tent is only 78 wjich i feel im lucky cause it will certainly go well avove that in the near future.


----------



## Anon Emaus (May 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> get a cheap 5 or 10 dollar jeweler's loupe from amazon or ebay. then you don't have to guess. everyone should have one, ought to be part of the "kit" like ph and ppm meters


https://www.amazon.com/Carson-60X-75X-MicroMax-Microscope-MM-200/dp/B000P8AUMU
$10 for a microscope, this is what I use, it's great


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2018)

humidity is a lot lower here in the winter than in the summer. i'll run a small humidifier in the winter, and my dehui will only kick on right after i get out of the shower, if then. in the spring i turn the humidifier off, and start dumping the dehui daily, sometimes three times in two days. 
when i say plants that feel wind, don't imagine i have a hurricane fan blowing on each plant. i have a 6 inch oscillating fan on middle setting blowing through the canopy from a distance, in flower. In veg, i use a clip fan on one side of the tent blowing one way, between the tops of the pots and the bottom of the canopy. then i have another on the opposite side, blowing the opposite way, between the top of the canopy and the lights. this sets up a gentle circulation and all the plants get plenty of air without getting dried out.


----------



## CharlieHashBr (May 25, 2018)

Autos are perfectly fine for beginners, maybe they won't get crazy yields but an ounce would be a fair goal to set yourself at first. Its easy enough done with minimal research....


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Shit, i don't uss a fan at all. My tent sits in a dark bedroom with no window and is 4x4x8 tent. Its 78° in there which is good for me. Some airflow would be better but i dont really like to over complicate things. Im not at all saying fan is bad just a blasting of air right on it is veey widley advised against. I dont see anyone saying they do(youre no. 1) so i take it for what i see. If it works for you good, but i just see many not doing it.


Ive read that it strengthens the stems and thats a good thing right?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

My problem is not the fans, its the feeding of my girls...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive read that it strengthens the stems and thats a good thing right?


Yup, it does that. But too much of a breeze or strength to be more clear can dry out the plant. Also i believe that it makes it harder for the leaves to transpire and the leaves can claw up and they can damage each other by cutting if the breeze is too strong. Than theres just normal stuff like if you happen to hermie and pollen gets everywhere. If 1 plant does have bugs can transfer to others though they most certianly will anyways. I dont think at all fans are bad i just don't think its best directly on them but clearly there are some that do it with good results.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ding! Hit the nail on the head.
> 
> I'm not sure the exact process. It works for some reason.
> 
> ...


I go from start to finish also... Never had any reason to or not to do it, just did it


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I go from start to finish also... Never had any reason to or not to do it, just did it


I wouldn't call a fan a requirement. I've lost bud to rot and pm before. 

Humidity gets high in the summer around here.

I am a bit concerned about not using a fan.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wouldn't call a fan a requirement. I've lost bud to rot and pm before.
> 
> Humidity gets high in the summer around here.
> 
> I am a bit concerned about not using a fan.


Me too dawg... Just seems like with all the heat that's involved with growing indoors you have to have a fan...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

I only don't have a fan as it hasn't become an issue yet. I don't even have odour projection cause I've never had a smell it in another room stinky strain, but Mephisto says some of the profiles of Ripleys OG i got goi g is rotten meat -_- i moght end up needing smell prevention this run.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I only don't have a fan as it hasn't become an issue yet. I don't even have odour projection cause I've never had a smell it in another room stinky strain, but Mephisto says some of the profiles of Ripleys OG i got goi g is rotten meat -_- i moght end up needing smell prevention this run.


Uhhhh, yeah!!! That doesn't sound like a good thing to smell in your place!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Uhhhh, yeah!!! That doesn't sound like a good thing to smell in your place!!!


Nope. I usually just like fruity smelling shit cause the landlord lives downstairs XD don't need him thinking i died and asking questions. Though i often wonder what hed say if he knew about my grows. Probably be ok with it tbh.


----------



## Hucklebetty420 (May 25, 2018)

https://growershouse.com/hurricane-4-inch-171-cfm-fan-phresh-200-carbon-filter-combo#

If warm is to much from lamps and if smell shit from bad smeling strains, mephisto for example maybe is best order a filter and a fan so it smells good and make air cool?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

So I have a baby food jar with seeds from different weeds that I have no idea what kind they are... This is one of them... Any guesses?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> So I have a baby food jar with seeds from different weeds that I have no idea what kind they are... This is one of them... Any guesses? View attachment 4141581


XD tou need atleast a breeder to help eliminate buddy


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

Im throwing this plant away,its been growing for 81 days from seed and there is no indication of what it is.. I'll tell you what it is... GONE!!! This is supposed to be some og kush...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Hucklebetty420 said:


> https://growershouse.com/hurricane-4-inch-171-cfm-fan-phresh-200-carbon-filter-combo#
> 
> If warm is to much from lamps and if smell shit from bad smeling strains, mephisto for example maybe is best order a filter and a fan so it smells good and make air cool?


Nah, id have zero clue to hook up a venting system. Im not mechanical handy in any real way but hand screwdrivers and hammer.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im throwing this plant away,its been growing for 81 days from seed and there is no indication of what it is.. I'll tell you what it is... GONE!!! View attachment 4141594


Plant outside on woods somewhere


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> XD tou need atleast a breeder to help eliminate buddy


What do you mean, like a designated seed bank?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Plant outside on woods somewhere


That's where I had it until someone saw it... Me and this plant have been through a lot together... This was one of two that I started my grow with...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's where I had it until someone saw it... Me and this plant have been through a lot together... This was one of two that I started my grow with...


Than don't give up. Ladies don't like quitters


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What do you mean, like a designated seed bank?


How did you get it to plant?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nah, id have zero clue to hook up a venting system. Im not mechanical handy in any real way but hand screwdrivers and hammer.





MATTYMATT726 said:


> How did you get it to plant?


Someone gave me some seeds that were supposed to be some og kush... I planted them and two came up... One died and this one lived!!! But like I said ,its been growing for a while now and shows no sign of what it is... Doesn't seem to be normal to me


----------



## Hucklebetty420 (May 25, 2018)

Think different


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

Hucklebetty420 said:


> Think different


?????


----------



## Hucklebetty420 (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> So I have a baby food jar with seeds from different weeds that I have no idea what kind they are... This is one of them... Any guesses? View attachment 4141581


I guess what u plant is, maybe is wrong but i try


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Someone gave me some seeds that were supposed to be some og kush... I planted them and two came up... One died and this one lived!!! But like I said ,its been growing for a while now and shows no sign of what it is... Doesn't seem to be normal to me


Kush would be indica so shorter and bushy. That plant looks lanky ish but who knows. Did you 12/12 it? Maybe its male so no bud only balls? Kept it seperate?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Kush would be indica so shorter and bushy. That plant looks lanky ish but who knows. Did you 12/12 it? Maybe its male so no bud only balls? Kept it seperate?


Soon as my autos and fems got here it was time for it to go ...


----------



## Silvio Dante (May 26, 2018)

9.67 ounces from 4 White Skunk Feminized Auto-Flowers (SensiSeeds) from seed to grave in 12 weeks.

600W HPS, 100% Coco Coir medium, tap water, sod the PH, unmeasured nutrients bombarded. This is what I like to call the blunderbuss approach


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2018)

Silvio Dante said:


> 9.67 ounces from 4 White Skunk Feminized Auto-Flowers (SensiSeeds) from seed to grave in 12 weeks.
> 
> 600W HPS, 100% Coco Coir medium, tap water, sod the PH, unmeasured nutrients bombarded. This is what I like to call the blunderbuss approach


Where are the pictures


----------



## Silvio Dante (May 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Where are the pictures


Here's a selection for you at various different stages towards the last two weeks - excuse the HPS glow as I hadn't anticipated at the time anybody other than myself looking at these. As you can see, this was by no means a skilled or intelligent grow - I am not kidding when I said blunderbuss approach. Not bad for not giving a shit if I do say so myself.

I suspect I harvested too early as well but I had to go away...


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 29, 2018)

Have been reading and hearing some theories maybe someone could possibly help put smelled great the first day or two of drying now it just smells like hay or cut grass....... could it have been dried to quickly or did I harvest to early both of these seem like the most common reasons why it happens


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 29, 2018)

About 3 years ago. 7+ oz from a single dinafem white cheese auto. 5 gal dwc, 600w mh( it was grown in my veg room), pushed AN connoisseur way too strong( 2.0+ec at one point), ended up going just over 12 weeks(supposed 8 week strain).


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 29, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Have been reading and hearing some theories maybe someone could possibly help put smelled great the first day or two of drying now it just smells like hay or cut grass....... could it have been dried to quickly or did I harvest to early both of these seem like the most common reasons why it happens


Hay smell is too fast dry. Best to dry slow for 7-10 days. Ot can get better after a cure though but 3 day dries are ususlly what gives hay smell.


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 29, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Hay smell is too fast dry. Best to dry slow for 7-10 days. Ot can get better after a cure though but 3 day dries are ususlly what gives hay smell.


Ya didn’t really have anywhere to dry it besides in my closet I’m growing in have it in a paper bag been drying since friday temps range from 65-80 degrees humidity varies greatly on the given day but usually between 40-60% fast dried a couple of the smaller buds but these ones I’ve been letting do their own thing just come in and reposition it all inside bag


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

2 pineapple slick fem seeds just popped for me today... Bout to toss another bagseed out the door and put those in the box where it was at...


----------



## Silvio Dante (May 30, 2018)

Don't underestimate a good curing process, after all that effort the worst thing I think one can do is short change themselves on a nice dry and cure. It's honestly like making a fine perfume or beverage, often what is cut and dried in the first week is not the same quality as how it is after a month idling away in a glass jar.


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 30, 2018)

Silvio Dante said:


> Don't underestimate a good curing process, after all that effort the worst thing I think one can do is short change themselves on a nice dry and cure. It's honestly like making a fine perfume or beverage, often what is cut and dried in the first week is not the same quality as how it is after a month idling away in a glass jar.


I absolutely understand and believe where you are coming from Silvio actually let it finish drying in my bathroom which has the coolest temps in the house this morning I opened the bag and the hay smell was very mild and depleted almost odorless now so it’s in the jar curing gonna continue burping the jar and just see what happens


----------



## Silvio Dante (May 30, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I absolutely understand and believe where you are coming from Silvio actually let it finish drying in my bathroom which has the coolest temps in the house this morning I opened the bag and the hay smell was very mild and depleted almost odorless now so it’s in the jar curing gonna continue burping the jar and just see what happens


Judging by your profile picture, some good old schmoke I'd like to think.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2018)

Look at this big dumb ass male... Away you go!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 30, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Look at this big dumb ass male... Away you go!!! View attachment 4143767


Aren't we all XD


----------



## dochickory (May 30, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Just curious am growing an autoflower for the first time and just wondering if they are actually worth it or not or should I just stick to regular photo-period photo is of a Kush auto freebie from Seedsman


oh yeah here is a shot of one Fast & Vast Feminised Autoflower plant I went to Autos because of my space limitations, I was skeptical too.....


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Aren't we all XD


What should I do about this one? Give it a little more time to find out if it is male or female, or pitch it now? It has sites that look like they could be flowers...


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 30, 2018)

cut a clone and put it under 12/12 then you’ll know for sure


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 30, 2018)

But I think I spy some pistils sticking out of some of the internodes so I think it’s female but I could be completely wrong my friend that’s why when in doubt take a clone that way you just know for sure and don’t toss out a perfectly could female


----------



## dochickory (May 30, 2018)

what kegstand420 said I see pre-flowers too!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2018)

I'll keep it around then


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 30, 2018)

It looks pretty good for a bag seed Frank


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> It looks pretty good for a bag seed Frank


Thanks, haven't done much to it cause I don't know if it's a girl yet, just feeding it and topped it, maybe I'll try to lst it...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> So I have a baby food jar with seeds from different weeds that I have no idea what kind they are... This is one of them... Any guesses? View attachment 4141581


some variety of cannabis, i'd wager


----------



## PigKiller (May 31, 2018)

Looks like she's getting her first pubic hairs. I think she'll grow up to be a fine lady.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

i've yet to meet the person who could identify a plant just looking at it, you can usually tell whether its an indica, a sativa or a mix, even how much of either is expressing. if you have a (small) field of choices you might be able to pick it out of the crowd, but just saying its a bag seed, know what it is? nope.
i would guess its a 70/30 sativa/indica cross...and those are either weird light spots from the reflective foil on the wall, or you have mites


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've yet to meet the person who could identify a plant just looking at it, you can usually tell whether its an indica, a sativa or a mix, even how much of either is expressing. if you have a (small) field of choices you might be able to pick it out of the crowd, but just saying its a bag seed, know what it is? nope.
> i would guess its a 70/30 sativa/indica cross...and those are either weird light spots from the reflective foil on the wall, or you have mites


Had mites... And when I asked what it was i meant indica or sativa...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Had mites... And when I asked what it was i meant indica or sativa...


ok, well then i'd guess it's about 70% sativa and 30% indica, based on plant structure and leaf shape. i'm probably wrong, but that's what i'd guess
too bushy to be all sativa, too tall to be all indica. leaves not indica wide, but not sativa narrow....


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 31, 2018)

Well, im at day 27 and see pistols starting to form(though i don't check everyday)so i decided to hook up my res to the 3.9 gal auto pots. I topped them about a week ago so they are pretty bushy. Need to look around for something to open them up. It's been hot here and my tent says 90° which i don't like, but my res is outside the tent anyways. They're stinky just brushing them but not rank/rotten meat yet. Color looks good as i though i was going to have a cal/mag problem a week ago but nothing going. Supposed to be 70/80 days(Ripley's OG) so about 1/3 of the way. Wish me luck.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well, im at day 27 and see pistols starting to form(though i don't check everyday)so i decided to hook up my res to the 3.9 gal auto pots. I topped them about a week ago so they are pretty bushy. Need to look around for something to open them up. It's been hot here and my tent says 90° which i don't like, but my res is outside the tent anyways. They're stinky just brushing them but not rank/rotten meat yet. Color looks good as i though i was going to have a cal/mag problem a week ago but nothing going. Supposed to be 70/80 days(Ripley's OG) so about 1/3 of the way. Wish me luck.


luck, looks good


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> luck, looks good


Im kinda a super lazy geower. I shouldve started to tie down branches last week when i topped and could've turned on the rez than too XD but they are quite bushy and 1 is already taller than the other. I have to get a fan too -_- thought i might be able to go few more weeks before needing it. 2 nights ago it was 78, now its 90. Though i had checked at 1am and today 7pm so still hot today. Probs cool down in a few hours.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2018)

Here I come with more dumb questions: anyone ever saw a seed pop and then close back up like it never happened? The one on the left was out and then it closed back up and the one on the right just stopped altogether... I swear im about to go postal on ossc!!!


----------



## Kegstand420 (May 31, 2018)

Honestly frank I don’t even bother germinating in paper towels anymore just straight to soil and some plastic wrap over the top


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Honestly frank I don’t even bother germinating in paper towels anymore just straight to soil and some plastic wrap over the top


That's how I started my autos... I don't know why I didn't do it again...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well, im at day 27 and see pistols starting to form(though i don't check everyday)so i decided to hook up my res to the 3.9 gal auto pots. I topped them about a week ago so they are pretty bushy. Need to look around for something to open them up. It's been hot here and my tent says 90° which i don't like, but my res is outside the tent anyways. They're stinky just brushing them but not rank/rotten meat yet. Color looks good as i though i was going to have a cal/mag problem a week ago but nothing going. Supposed to be 70/80 days(Ripley's OG) so about 1/3 of the way. Wish me luck.


Good luck, but you don't need it, you know what you're doing...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (May 31, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Good luck, but you don't need it, you know what you're doing...


I'm not a pro in terms of pure experience, but i know where i want to be with my grows and don't do more than i think is needed. I hope it goes well so i can go with 4 on my next with a 2nd QB.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 31, 2018)

dochickory said:


> View attachment 4143773 View attachment 4143775
> oh yeah here is a shot of one Fast & Vast Feminised Autoflower plant I went to Autos because of my space limitations, I was skeptical too.....View attachment 4143773


What are you growing now?


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 7, 2018)

Frank my man what’s happening in your grow space getting ready to flip some of my girls to flower here within the next week or two just waiting to see if my remaining two clones are gonna root or not


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 7, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Frank my man what’s happening in your grow space getting ready to flip some of my girls to flower here within the next week or two just waiting to see if my remaining two clones are gonna root or not


Little sumthin sumthin... I snapped the top off my nl/big bud, and this is what it is doing... I separated it from the others in case it hermies or something... Its budding up like crazy though!!! My skunk autos in top picture, nl/big bud in bottom picture


----------



## gwheels (Jun 7, 2018)

These are the first autos i put outside and did right. 50% happy frog 25% ocean forest and 25% growstones. 1 auto amnesia (ak47Xwhite widowX ruderallis) and 1 cheese auto

The growstones on top will go into a 10 gallon pot i have ready for a malawai killer X panama F1 sativa that i have to check out. Can it grow here or is it a 14 week flower in a tent kind of thing..........Oh how i want to taste that doob.

Good luck to all. We can grow this !!!


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 7, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Little sumthin sumthin... I snapped the top off my nl/big bud, and this is what it is doing... I separated it from the others in case it hermies or something... Its budding up like crazy though!!! My skunk autos in top picture, nl/big bud in bottom picture View attachment 4147531 View attachment 4147532


Actually put the only auto I have left outside have to take a picture soon been raining past couple days wanted her to still get as much light as possible while I put the regular girls into flower


----------



## pop22 (Jun 9, 2018)

Auto Ultimate. Gave 312 grams dry


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2018)

pop22 said:


> Auto Ultimate. Gave 312 grams dry
> 
> View attachment 4148230


Teach me how to Dougie!!! I saw you over on afn, Dr. Frankenstein...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Teach me how to Dougie!!! I saw you over on afn, Dr. Frankenstein...


Yeah,i want to know how to get mine like that on my next run...


----------



## pop22 (Jun 9, 2018)

ha! You may find this interesting. That was grown in a 15 gallon tote of organic soil, lighting was 785 watts of shitty burple lights! All I ever gave her was water, no teas, nothing. Chopped at day 84. She'd likely have given a pound or more but I got spidermites and chopped before they ruined her.






Frank Nitty said:


> Teach me how to Dougie!!! I saw you over on afn, Dr. Frankenstein...


----------



## pop22 (Jun 9, 2018)

pick the right strain! There are several out there capable of a pound or more, grown right. Dutch Passion has several capable of this.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 9, 2018)

Finally got some photos for you frank only one that’s an auto though is the one with the tiny little budlets on it the one in the giant blue drum is my lsd then got heavy bud, and my white rhino


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2018)

pop22 said:


> ha! You may find this interesting. That was grown in a 15 gallon tote of organic soil, lighting was 785 watts of shitty burple lights! All I ever gave her was water, no teas, nothing. Chopped at day 84. She'd likely have given a pound or more but I got spidermites and chopped before they ruined her.


Soil that you made? What kind? The shit that I use dries out in two days, no matter how much I water it...


----------



## pop22 (Jun 9, 2018)

I make my own. equal parts soil, coco and horse compost, or cow compost when I can't get horse manure compost. 2 10 gallons I add:

1 gallon of fresh worm castings, I make my own.

1.5 cups Doctor Earth dry organic nutrients, they have several "blends" any will work, or most any dry organic mix, tomato blend works fine, its really all the same stuff.
1/4 cup blood meal, 1/2 cup of garden lime. 


its that simple!

I like organics but I'm not committed to any one style of growing. I'm currently running Megacrop and am loving the results!


I use basically the same mix in my greenhouse raised beds.

here's a pic from last year ( I pulled a kilo from a 6'x8'x6' greenhouse in one grow, from just three plants.

 



Frank Nitty said:


> Soil that you m, most any is fine, or ade? What kind? The shit that I use dries out in two days, no matter how much I water it...


----------



## pop22 (Jun 9, 2018)

theyt were not full autos, one was a photo and 2 were F1 autox photo crosses


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 10, 2018)

This blue dreammatic,from fastbuds, gave me around 350ish grams dry. She was in a 15 gallon of canna coco fed advanced sensi grow and bloom (not meant for coco) and I had so many damn problems because of it. Oh this was my first auto grow indoors, first grown auto ( I had one bag seed that was an auto that I grew outdoors and that was technically my first, I lied). Blue dream is a good beginner strain for my newb ass. She was having burnt tips and decided to check ppms ,1850ish ppms, forgot what scale, it was another mistake I made. Still got alot of weight though.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> This blue dreammatic,from fastbuds, gave me around 350ish grams dry. She was in a 15 gallon of canna coco fed advanced sensi grow and bloom (not meant for coco) and I had so many damn problems because of it. Oh this was my first auto grow indoors, first grown auto ( I had one bag seed that was an auto that I grew outdoors and that was technically my first, I lied). Blue dream is a good beginner strain for my newb ass. She was having burnt tips and decided to check ppms ,1850ish ppms, forgot what scale, it was another mistake I made. Still got alot of weight though.


I have heard very good things about their auto seeds most of their strains seem to be fast growers and heavy yielders


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Soil that you made? What kind? The shit that I use dries out in two days, no matter how much I water it...


This is random frank but I gotta say don’t underestimate the curing process someone on here said the same pot you had when you began will not be the same pot once it’s started the curing process I smoke daily all day and in the beginning it was barely getting me stoned but it’s been almost two weeks in the curing process now and it’s a lot different much higher thc content then before and the hay smell is almost completely gone so just don’t underestimate the slow dry and a nice cure little time makes a big difference


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 11, 2018)

"I have heard very good things about their auto seeds most of their strains seem to be fast growers and heavy yielders"

I got that auto in the pic from a freebie from attitude. After growing it, I was hooked to Fastbuds. I hear alot about mephisto(which I havent tried yet and probably wont anytime soon) but fastbuds is LEGIT. I cant compare the two because I havent tried mephisto's stock yet, but you will not go wrong with Fastbuds, believe that.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2018)

pop22 said:


> Auto Ultimate. Gave 312 grams dry
> 
> View attachment 4148230


My next grow,im gonna do it like that... 2 plants, lst,scrog...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> "I have heard very good things about their auto seeds most of their strains seem to be fast growers and heavy yielders"
> 
> I got that auto in the pic from a freebie from attitude. After growing it, I was hooked to Fastbuds. I hear alot about mephisto(which I havent tried yet and probably wont anytime soon) but fastbuds is LEGIT. I cant compare the two because I havent tried mephisto's stock yet, but you will not go wrong with Fastbuds, believe that.


You need to get Mephisto and do a side by side. Find a Fastbud and Mephisto of same strain lineage and see how they compare.


----------



## pop22 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hard to compare really, ?Mephisto doesn't do common strains, all are their own hybrids, with the closest to the original being Skywalker. Fast buds has great strains, I've grown a couple and am about to do their new Blue Dream. But for real, top shelf canna, Mephisto is hard to beat!




MATTYMATT726 said:


> You need to get Mephisto and do a side by side. Find a Fastbud and Mephisto of same strain lineage and see how they compare.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 11, 2018)

pop22 said:


> Hard to compare really, ?Mephisto doesn't do common strains, all are their own hybrids, with the closest to the original being Skywalker. Fast buds has great strains, I've grown a couple and am about to do their new Blue Dream. But for real, top shelf canna, Mephisto is hard to beat!


Well i know all strains have their own varients of the parents, but i was trying to push him to try Mephisto XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You need to get Mephisto and do a side by side. Find a Fastbud and Mephisto of same strain lineage and see how they compare.


You really like them huh?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well i know all strains have their own varients of the parents, but i was trying to push him to try Mephisto XD


Sliiiiiiccckkkk!!! You ol sly dog!!!


----------



## pop22 (Jun 11, 2018)

So was I lol!





MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well i know all strains have their own varients of the parents, but i was trying to push him to try Mephisto XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You really like them huh?


Yeah. I'm digging these Mephisto Ripley's. Can't wait to something else going another 30-40 days max.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 11, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> i was trying to push him to try Mephisto XD


The kings of autos are either fastbuds or mephisto (no one else comes close to them). Ill try mephisto sometime no doubt but im too busy with fastbuds. There bluedream'matic can take damage. Like a careless idiot that I am, I snapped 4 branches (including the main stem in half) they were essentially completely cut off (hanging only by the skin). I pieced everything together with gorrilla tape at week 2 flower, and now at week 6 she has nice fat buds. Fastbuds make fucking monsters. 


pop22 said:


> new Blue Dream


Theres a new one? Are you sure? Some guy on Growdiaries is doing a giveaway for a new untested, probably never going to release (his words) to the public, testers called "4" thats all I know about "new" anything, from fastbuds as of today.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 11, 2018)

Nevermind, I just checked my email. Fastbuds has a new auto coming out. That guy was full of BS.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 11, 2018)

I've grown about 5 or 6 Mephisto strains that were all very good. Everything from Fastbuds i've tried has also been top notch. GG#4,Blackberry,Green Crack,Tangie,Blue Dream, LSD 25 the list goes on. Cream Cookies is the best tasting cookie auto ive tried. To bad it wasn't part of the sale.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2018)

These people act like my moneys no good... I fucking paid glg and they wont answer my emails for nothing... Im trying to buy seeds from mephisto and they wont get back to me ,the only choice is to deal with the houses of ill repute.. .


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 11, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I've grown about 5 or 6 Mephisto strains that were all very good. Everything from Fastbuds i've tried has also been top notch. GG#4,Blackberry,Green Crack,Tangie,Blue Dream, LSD 25 the list goes on. Cream Cookies is the best tasting cookie auto ive tried. To bad it wasn't part of the sale.


Dude what pisses me off there was a "Buy a 10 pack get second one free" deal and fastbuds website doesnt ship to the US (ARGH). All other distributers dont have that deal ( but some do have buy a five pack and get 3 free/extra seeds of that strain). Mephisto doesnt have those kinds of deals, like ever, and ive been looking for them too. Thats why fastbuds has me on their side, currently.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 11, 2018)

Mephisto is great don't get me wrong, Walter White has been one of my fav auto's since it's release. Only problem being I can't always justify the price. Even with Mephisto's freebies and cheap U.S shipping it's still one of the highest priced auto's on the market.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> These people act like my moneys no good... I fucking paid glg and they wont answer my emails for nothing... Im trying to buy seeds from mephisto and they wont get back to me ,the only choice is to deal with the houses of ill repute.. .


Did you already pay? Also mak÷sure to check your spam. My orders went flawless.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Did you already pay? Also mak÷sure to check your spam. My orders went flawless.


Been checking it... I've been trying to set up paying by credit card but they wont respond back...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Been checking it... I've been trying to set up paying by credit card but they wont respond back...


Well, it was just the weekend and they are restocking mad seeds, probably just busy. Just keep ckeching up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well, it was just the weekend and they are restocking mad seeds, probably just busy. Just keep ckeching up.


You know it!!!


----------



## pop22 (Jun 12, 2018)

The Vault is doing a communal grow and I got in on it



Thegermling said:


> The kings of autos are either fastbuds or mephisto (no one else comes close to them). Ill try mephisto sometime no doubt but im too busy with fastbuds. There bluedream'matic can take damage. Like a careless idiot that I am, I snapped 4 branches (including the main stem in half) they were essentially completely cut off (hanging only by the skin). I pieced everything together with gorrilla tape at week 2 flower, and now at week 6 she has nice fat buds. Fastbuds make fucking monsters.
> 
> Theres a new one? Are you sure? Some guy on Growdiaries is doing a giveaway for a new untested, probably never going to release (his words) to the public, testers called "4" thats all I know about "new" anything, from fastbuds as of today.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You know it!!!


It went through this morning


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2018)

Mephisto, glg, canna genetics...mostly autos, 10 fem chem dawgs... Im ready for action...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mephisto, glg, canna genetics...mostly autos, 10 fem chem dawgs... Im ready for action...


Whered you get those Chems from? Are they 91'/D/#4 ? I got a HSO Chem 91' XD i am deciding between Chem, Blue Dream, Green Crack or Sour Lemon Kush photo from HSO after this round of autos. I was always excited for the Chem/Dream but decided on the autos this year.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Whered you get those Chems from? Are they 91'/D/#4 ? I got a HSO Chem 91' XD i am deciding between Chem, Blue Dream, Green Crack or Sour Lemon Kush photo from HSO after this round of autos. I was always excited for the Chem/Dream but decided on the autos this year.


Og kush and sour diesel from canna genetics bank


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Og kush and sour diesel from canna genetics bank


Oh. So Chem parents. I am concidering getring another 135 QB -_- id like to start another seed while the 2 Ripley's are at the half point, but need more light and i don't want to get my 200 watt cfls out again XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Oh. So Chem parents. I am concidering getring another 135 QB -_- id like to start another seed while the 2 Ripley's are at the half point, but need more light and i don't want to get my 200 watt cfls out again XD


Too fn hottt!!! My forum stompers are on the way!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Too fn hottt!!! My forum stompers are on the way!!!


Frank, theres this song that just makes me think of the kind of guy you are. It's "The Man" by the Killers. Your the man XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Frank, theres this song that just makes me think of the kind of guy you are. It's "The Man" by the Killers. Your the man XD


I thank you for turning me on to mephisto... I trust you and I see what you're doing with those strains.. .


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Too fn hottt!!! My forum stompers are on the way!!!


Im gonna get another 288 too, maybe two for my cabinet...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Frank, theres this song that just makes me think of the kind of guy you are. It's "The Man" by the Killers. Your the man XD


Naw dawg... Im just the man standing next to the man...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I thank you for turning me on to mephisto... I trust you and I see what you're doing with those strains.. .


Im definatley loving them so far. Hard to judge by 1 half grow, but with new light, lazy autopot system, simple nutes(not 100 different boosters) they just are rocking. Jars to argue with what people show.


----------



## Smelly Sticky Fingers (Jun 12, 2018)

I got a nice 2 ounces from a kryptonite auto from pyramid seeds, and it had a horrible root system cause I didn't know anything about watering. I can see if you really know what you're doing, and you stay on your p's and q's you could get a pound. I definitely recommend kryptonite auto for anyone looking for something fun to grow, it gets pretty huge to be the fastest growing Sativa.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2018)

Smelly Sticky Fingers said:


> I got a nice 2 ounces from a kryptonite auto from pyramid seeds, and it had a horrible root system cause I didn't know anything about watering. I can see if you really know what you're doing, and you stay on your p's and q's you could get a pound. I definitely recommend kryptonite auto for anyone looking for something fun to grow, it gets pretty huge to be the fastest growing Sativa.


From who


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> From who


Pyramid Seeds


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Pyramid Seeds


I was just looking at that... One site wants 80 for 5 seeds!!! I could get 20 ww autos for that much...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2018)

You can get 10 from original seed company for 63.10, 15 for 94.88, but i dont trust them... But they have such great deals!!! Especially on bulk seeds...


----------



## Smelly Sticky Fingers (Jun 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You can get 10 from original seed company for 63.10, 15 for 94.88, but i dont trust them... But they have such great deals!!! Especially on bulk seeds...


I use Seedsman I forgot the price, but I believe it was cheaper then that.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 13, 2018)

Smelly Sticky Fingers said:


> I use Seedsman I forgot the price, but I believe it was cheaper then that.


Seedsman is definitely where it’s at in my opinion always got promos so you can always get freebies they got good prices and just overall a good experience with them especially since all I use is my debit card for orders have bought a bunch of different strains from different breeders on their site


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 13, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Seedsman is definitely where it’s at in my opinion always got promos so you can always get freebies they got good prices and just overall a good experience with them especially since all I use is my debit card for orders have bought a bunch of different strains from different breeders on their site


Yeah me too


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 13, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Seedsman is definitely where it’s at in my opinion always got promos so you can always get freebies they got good prices and just overall a good experience with them especially since all I use is my debit card for orders have bought a bunch of different strains from different breeders on their site





Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah me too


Same here, always a good experience. Fast shipping to, even from across the world. Save your loyalty points by sharing and reviewing. Use your loyalty points and promo code UPA10 for 10% off. It took almost $40 bucks off my last order.


----------



## pop22 (Jun 13, 2018)

HSO's Blueberry Headband is a really good strain, deserves more attention! I crossed it with a Duurty Dragon autoflower and made my own auto strain with. It has become my favorite and I've taken it to F6.
I've grown their Trainwreck also, as TW is one one my favorite strains and its quite good also.




MATTYMATT726 said:


> Whered you get those Chems from? Are they 91'/D/#4 ? I got a HSO Chem 91' XD i am deciding between Chem, Blue Dream, Green Crack or Sour Lemon Kush photo from HSO after this round of autos. I was always excited for the Chem/Dream but decided on the autos this year.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jun 13, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Have been reading and hearing some theories maybe someone could possibly help put smelled great the first day or two of drying now it just smells like hay or cut grass....... could it have been dried to quickly or did I harvest to early both of these seem like the most common reasons why it happens


It could be both of those reasons. It could also be because most autos arent as potent. My first couple grows smelled like hay, but i was using bad genetics. So, if you want good weed, keep testing autos until you find something you like, or buy some feminized seed and run that. Or get some reg beans and pheno hunt and determine which ones are m/f first. Purists think the long way is the best, hobbiests with limited grow space have to make up their minds as to whats the best scenario for them. 

I would say youd be best buying a couple fems from a single seed company and doing a short veg and then flower. Personally ive had better luck with fems than autos, but regs will always take the cake. Good luck.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 13, 2018)

Alienwidow said:


> It could be both of those reasons. It could also be because most autos arent as potent. My first couple grows smelled like hay, but i was using bad genetics. So, if you want good weed, keep testing autos until you find something you like, or buy some feminized seed and run that. Or get some reg beans and pheno hunt and determine which ones are m/f first. Purists think the long way is the best, hobbiests with limited grow space have to make up their minds as to whats the best scenario for them.
> 
> I would say youd be best buying a couple fems from a single seed company and doing a short veg and then flower. Personally ive had better luck with fems than autos, but regs will always take the cake. Good luck.


It was my first grow from seed to harvest so I wasn’t to disappointed plus it was a freebie that Seedsman gives away so once again wasn’t expecting much but the hay smell has almost disappeared now thanks to a decent cure but I think I just jumped the gun to early


----------



## Alienwidow (Jun 13, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> It was my first grow from seed to harvest so I wasn’t to disappointed plus it was a freebie that Seedsman gives away so once again wasn’t expecting much but the hay smell has almost disappeared now thanks to a decent cure but I think I just jumped the gun to early


Ah, i havent made it that far in the thread yet.  in my experience most autos have some problem or another. Ive done all kinds and my money goes to fems if their free, or regs most of the time. Theyre just more reliable. But do whatever suits your interests. Dont let my ideas sway you. Research is fun.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 13, 2018)

Alienwidow said:


> Ah, i havent made it that far in the thread yet.  in my experience most autos have some problem or another. Ive done all kinds and my money goes to fems if their free, or regs most of the time. Theyre just more reliable. But do whatever suits your interests. Dont let my ideas sway you. Research is fun.


Ya was just more or less looking to get some bud while all the other girls were in veg getting big and strong didn’t really have any problems with mine besides my own lack of knowledge


----------



## Alienwidow (Jun 13, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Ya was just more or less looking to get some bud while all the other girls were in veg getting big and strong didn’t really have any problems with mine besides my own lack of knowledge


Thats all good. Thats what i love about cannabis, you never stop learning and you can enjoy the results.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 13, 2018)

Alienwidow said:


> Thats all good. Thats what i love about cannabis, you never stop learning and you can enjoy the results.


Exactly any and all information can be helpful got a lsd plant that I’m hoping will produce at least a pound at the minimum cousin had a 55 gallon drum and has been teaching me the easiest ways to do some lst can’t even count how many tops the girl has on her


----------



## pop22 (Jun 14, 2018)

10 years ago, you'd have been right, autos weren't very potent. Those days are gone, so unless your just running some crap, your missing out on some dammed good weed! Dutch Passion, Mephisto, Kannabia and many other have great autos and plenty potent also. I grow 80% autos and a few photo strains also. 

Mephisto's AvsT has been lab tested. 27% THC! Tell me thats not potent!






Alienwidow said:


> It could be both of those reasons. It could also be because most autos arent as potent. My first couple grows smelled like hay, but i was using bad genetics. So, if you want good weed, keep testing autos until you find something you like, or buy some feminized seed and run that. Or get some reg beans and pheno hunt and determine which ones are m/f first. Purists think the long way is the best, hobbiests with limited grow space have to make up their minds as to whats the best scenario for them.
> 
> I would say youd be best buying a couple fems from a single seed company and doing a short veg and then flower. Personally ive had better luck with fems than autos, but regs will always take the cake. Good luck.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2018)

pop22 said:


> 10 years ago, you'd have been right, autos weren't very potent. Those days are gone, so unless your just running some crap, your missing out on some dammed good weed! Dutch Passion, Mephisto, Kannabia and many other have great autos and plenty potent also. I grow 80% autos and a few photo strains also.
> 
> Mephisto's AvsT has been lab tested. 27% THC! Tell me thats not potent!


Potent!!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Jun 14, 2018)

pop22 said:


> 10 years ago, you'd have been right, autos weren't very potent. Those days are gone, so unless your just running some crap, your missing out on some dammed good weed! Dutch Passion, Mephisto, Kannabia and many other have great autos and plenty potent also. I grow 80% autos and a few photo strains also.
> 
> Mephisto's AvsT has been lab tested. 27% THC! Tell me thats not potent!


Unfortunately those days arent gone. Mephisto is one breeder. And two years ago i grew out ten of their beans and they all went to the blast tube. At the same time i did some Dutch passion and another mixed 10 pack. All not great. I did do one called black mamba that was great smoke. Couldn’t complain on that one. I do believe you that some of Mephistos gear is good, but, theres hundreds of bad investments out there hiding only a few diamonds in the dumpster. 

I am glad that research is ongoing, and that with that, things are getting better every year. I just bought a 10 pack of autos as a gift for a friend last year. An old lady with chronic pain and an eagerness to learn to grow. Im in full support of the auto industry succeeding. Theres a use for them impo, and ill be glad when all the crappy seed producers fall off, and theres nothing but fire in the tent.


----------



## Smelly Sticky Fingers (Jun 14, 2018)

Seedsman was the first site I ordered from, and I was going to try other sites too, but after the excellent service I got from them I felt comfortable sticking with them. I definitely recommend them as a go to site unless you're searching for a specific strain they don't have, I've never had that problem tho.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 14, 2018)

Smelly Sticky Fingers said:


> Seedsman was the first site I ordered from, and I was going to try other sites too, but after the excellent service I got from them I felt comfortable sticking with them. I definitely recommend them as a go to site unless you're searching for a specific strain they don't have, I've never had that problem tho.


The only reason I’ve looked into other sites is because their site stopped doing debit cards not sure if they were just doing maintenance or what but it’s not like that now besides Seedsman I only buy locally from shops if possible


----------



## Smelly Sticky Fingers (Jun 14, 2018)

When did they stop? Recently?


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2018)

That is just the thing... if you don't know what you are doing, weed that may be great at F1 and better at F2 but absolute shit by F4


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 14, 2018)

Smelly Sticky Fingers said:


> When did they stop? Recently?


No this was a while ago now went on to look at an order and had seen that they stopped accepting them I believe that they are doing it again now though so I just assumed their site was down for maint maybe or they were changing something


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2018)

Alienwidow said:


> Unfortunately those days arent gone. Mephisto is one breeder. And two years ago i grew out ten of their beans and they all went to the blast tube. At the same time i did some Dutch passion and another mixed 10 pack. All not great. I did do one called black mamba that was great smoke. Couldn’t complain on that one. I do believe you that some of Mephistos gear is good, but, theres hundreds of bad investments out there hiding only a few diamonds in the dumpster.
> 
> I am glad that research is ongoing, and that with that, things are getting better every year. I just bought a 10 pack of autos as a gift for a friend last year. An old lady with chronic pain and an eagerness to learn to grow. Im in full support of the auto industry succeeding. Theres a use for them impo, and ill be glad when all the crappy seed producers fall off, and theres nothing but fire in the tent.


Yeeeaaaahhh booooyyyyeeee!!!! Talk that talk!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> The only reason I’ve looked into other sites is because their site stopped doing debit cards not sure if they were just doing maintenance or what but it’s not like that now besides Seedsman I only buy locally from shops if possible


Where are you


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 14, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Where are you


Northern Maine frank


----------



## Smelly Sticky Fingers (Jun 14, 2018)

Yeah they do it again. I just started buying seeds this year, and I've used both debit, and credit.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 14, 2018)

Smelly Sticky Fingers said:


> Yeah they do it again. I just started buying seeds this year, and I've used both debit, and credit.


Well that’s always a good thing to hear sticky I feel that’s the easiest way but can understand why some won’t accept it I had my bank text me on one of my orders cuz they thought it was fraud where it was going out of the country I assumed but a text message later and my shit was on its way


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Northern Maine frank


I bet its beautiful up there all year round


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 14, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I bet its beautiful up there all year round


Long as you don’t mind freezing your ass off in the winter it’s pretty nice Frank fall and spring are my favorite times of year up here and not just cuz fall is harvest time lol growing season can be cut short and start late though depends on the year so that’s something gotta contend with


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Long as you don’t mind freezing your ass off in the winter it’s pretty nice Frank fall and spring are my favorite times of year up here and not just cuz fall is harvest time lol growing season can be cut short and start late though depends on the year so that’s something gotta contend with


Yeah we get cold as hell and a lot of snow as well here in northeast Ohio, so i know where you're coming from... In the Stephen King area ate you?


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 14, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah we get cold as hell and a lot of snow as well here in northeast Ohio, so i know where you're coming from... In the Stephen King area ate you?


Ya more or less about an hour and a half from where he lives in a little county of about 2,300 people lmao asshole of America up here man


----------



## pop22 (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm sorry but your wrong and when it comes right down to it, there are just as many shit photo periods around also. Too many so called breeders femming F1 strains instead of properly taking to a stable generation. I've grown hundreds of autos and many photo periods, many hybrids to landrace Thai and Moroccan, seed right from the fields and I''ll put my autos up again photo periods any day. 
Some of Their strains? What seedbank / breeder can't you say that about? If you don't like autos, that's fine, we all have our preferences but don't denigrate a whole class of cannabis just because of your prejudices. We all have to hunt for the genetics that are right for us.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2018)

pop22 said:


> I'm sorry but your wrong and when it comes right down to it, there are just as many shit photo periods around also. Too many so called breeders femming F1 strains instead of properly taking to a stable generation. I've grown hundreds of autos and many photo periods, many hybrids to landrace Thai and Moroccan, seed right from the fields and I''ll put my autos up again photo periods any day.
> Some of Their strains? What seedbank / breeder can't you say that about? If you don't like autos, that's fine, we all have our preferences but don't denigrate a whole class of cannabis just because of your prejudices. We all have to hunt for the genetics that are right for us.


Talk to em pop22...


----------



## Smelly Sticky Fingers (Jun 14, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Well that’s always a good thing to hear sticky I feel that’s the easiest way but can understand why some won’t accept it I had my bank text me on one of my orders cuz they thought it was fraud where it was going out of the country I assumed but a text message later and my shit was on its way


Same happened to me when I used debit, they closed my whole bank account down until it was verified. Also because I tried serveral times before I got the notice from my bank Seedsman temporarily blocked me from trying again. That actually made me feel safer, and trust they aren't greedy.


----------



## Smelly Sticky Fingers (Jun 14, 2018)

Auto flowers are life, very potent some even 25% thc. It's like less hassle, compared to photo periods. They both have pros, and cons, auto flowers just have less cons. I personally hate photos, unless you have alot of free time, or timers for your lights they suck imo. Auto flowers came a long way, they're more hardy, and you don't take alot of work, yet still extremely potent. Don't get me started on yeild, and size. I will give photos victory on yeild tho. We still getting there, but not too far away.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 14, 2018)

Smelly Sticky Fingers said:


> auto flowers just have less cons


Autos are "harder" to grow than photos. If you make a mistake in veg it can make or break your auto run. Photos, while in veg, can be kept in veg until said mistake is dealt with. I think that is probably the biggest con to autos. You literally have to have a "perfect" run with an auto otherwise you get a runt or fluffy bud etc. I think for beginners photos are a better choice.I do agree that autos have come a long way though.


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 14, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Autos are "harder" to grow than photos. If you make a mistake in veg it can make or break your auto run. Photos, while in veg, can be kept in veg until said mistake is dealt with. I think that is probably the biggest con to autos. You literally have to have a "perfect" run with an auto otherwise you get a runt or fluffy bud etc. I think for beginners photos are a better choice.I do agree that autos have come a long way though.


I'm growing autos outdoors this summer. We had some nice warm sunny weather in May and I started them early, and then the weather went cold and rainy for most of the next 3-4 weeks. So they are stunted, and even though the sun should be out and strong for 99% of the time while they flower, they didn't develop much of a branch structure, they are mostly a single stalk with some spindly little side branches. 

It's my bad, my inexperience, I get that, but in the mean time like Thegermling said, they are not forgiving for our screw ups while they are in their first 30 days. Someone told me that if I learn how to grow autos, it will make me better at growing photos, I guess that means just a better grower in general.


----------



## Smelly Sticky Fingers (Jun 14, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Autos are "harder" to grow than photos. If you make a mistake in veg it can make or break your auto run. Photos, while in veg, can be kept in veg until said mistake is dealt with. I think that is probably the biggest con to autos. You literally have to have a "perfect" run with an auto otherwise you get a runt or fluffy bud etc. I think for beginners photos are a better choice.I do agree that autos have come a long way though.


Not really I grew my auto kryptonite probably the worst anyone could, from constant watering, to just noobing it up, and still got 2 ounces of awesome smoke. That all depends on genetics.


----------



## Smelly Sticky Fingers (Jun 14, 2018)

Also I rushed through the veg stage using flowering nutes too early


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't like autos for several reasons...
1, genetic drift. As you can't keep mothers alive, you are constantly moving away from the original stock.
2.having to buy seeds over and over and even then still possibly experience some of no 1.


Where I do think auto's shine is outdoors, as outdoor growers can get multiple grows in, in a season.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I don't like autos for several reasons...
> 1, genetic drift. As you can't keep mothers alive, you are constantly moving away from the original stock.
> 2.having to buy seeds over and over and even then still possibly experience some of no 1.
> 
> ...


True but where I live (washington, lateral 47 ish, not enough light when flowering time comes) autos are perfect for me. Thats why I love them outdoors. Im jealous of those in cali and all of those on the same lateral. Photos are only good indoors here. That or have some type of light deprivation greenhouse.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Autos are "harder" to grow than photos. If you make a mistake in veg it can make or break your auto run. Photos, while in veg, can be kept in veg until said mistake is dealt with. I think that is probably the biggest con to autos. You literally have to have a "perfect" run with an auto otherwise you get a runt or fluffy bud etc. I think for beginners photos are a better choice.I do agree that autos have come a long way though.


I disagree, I fucked my autos up for real and i have no runts or fluffy buds... And this is my first auto grow...


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I disagree, I fucked my autos up for real and i have no runts or fluffy buds... And this is my first auto grow...


Whose autos are you growing?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Whose autos are you growing?


Original seed company auto skunk


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Original seed company auto skunk


Got any photos? I would like to see.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Got any photos? I would like to see.


Ive got a bunch of threads on here...im at work right now...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive got a bunch of threads on here...im at work right now...


Day 29 auto skunk and nl/big bud is one of them...


----------



## pop22 (Jun 15, 2018)

No, if they were bread properly, taken to at least F6, the genetics will be stable and they will look uniform. The goal of proper breeding should always be to eliminate all phenotypes but the one you slect for.. Yeews its a con you can't keep mother plants. But you can create seeds of any strain, only those that are repeatedly selfed show genetic drift.



ANC said:


> I don't like autos for several reasons...
> 1, genetic drift. As you can't keep mothers alive, you are constantly moving away from the original stock.
> 2.having to buy seeds over and over and even then still possibly experience some of no 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Got any photos? I would like to see.





pop22 said:


> No, if they were bread properly, taken to at least F6, the genetics will be stable and they will look uniform. The goal of proper breeding should always be to eliminate all phenotypes but the one you slect for.. Yeews its a con you can't keep mother plants. But you can create seeds of any strain, only those that are repeatedly selfed show genetic drift.


Im an Autobot ,Optimus Grhymez...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Any and everybody in the auto flower section can tell you how i fucked up.... From overnuting to snapping branches off my plants ,burning them up from my lights being too close, etc... Its all on here...


----------



## pop22 (Jun 15, 2018)

Its alright! You doing fine now!





Frank Nitty said:


> Any and everybody in the auto flower section can tell you how i fucked up.... From overnuting to snapping branches off my plants ,burning them up from my lights being too close, etc... Its all on here...


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 15, 2018)

pop22 said:


> Too many so called breeders femming F1 strains instead of properly taking to a stable generation.





pop22 said:


> No, if they were bread properly, taken to at least F6, the genetics will be stable and they will look uniform. The goal of proper breeding should always be to eliminate all phenotypes but the one you slect for.. Yeews its a con you can't keep mother plants. But you can create seeds of any strain, only those that are repeatedly selfed show genetic drift.


I think there is also some creative interpretation of what is standard being circulated in regards to "normal" amounts of pheno variations within any line. If the average person hears and believes that it's normal for seeds of one strain to show a very wide range of phenotypes, that makes it a lot easier on the breeder to let undeveloped F1 strains out. I've seen a few breeders actually state that they are selling F1's. It seems most "consumers" are more interested in something new than something stable. 



Thegermling said:


> True but where I live (washington, lateral 47 ish, not enough light when flowering time comes) autos are perfect for me. Thats why I love them outdoors. Im jealous of those in cali and all of those on the same lateral. Photos are only good indoors here. That or have some type of light deprivation greenhouse.


Similar here, just north of the 45th. I'm happy that it's legal here... but I wish they'd go with just flower quantity and not plant quantity. Even as a med grower, growing 6 autos vs. 6 photos outside is not comparable. With photos it's pretty easy to get 4-6 pounds from that even on a bad year (I just have one patient...). From a half dozen autos I'm expecting under a pound.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> I think there is also some creative interpretation of what is standard being circulated in regards to "normal" amounts of pheno variations within any line. If the average person hears and believes that it's normal for seeds of one strain to show a very wide range of phenotypes, that makes it a lot easier on the breeder to let undeveloped F1 strains out. I've seen a few breeders actually state that they are selling F1's. It seems most "consumers" are more interested in something new than something stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Similar here, just north of the 45th. I'm happy that it's legal here... but I wish they'd go with just flower quantity and not plant quantity. Even as a med grower, growing 6 autos vs. 6 photos outside is not comparable. With photos it's pretty easy to get 4-6 pounds from that even on a bad year (I just have one patient...). From a half dozen autos I'm expecting under a pound.


I guess you make sense to me when you put it like that... But what can i expect to get out of a photo in my 2x2x3 tent? That big weight shit is for those of you who have the room,or the privacy,or the legality to do so... I don't think there's much of a difference between autos and photos when it comes down to growing in a small tent...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

pop22 said:


> Its alright! You doing fine now!


Yeah, thanks to all of you that helped me out!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Soooo, this is what my last two days have been like...


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I guess you make sense to me when you put it like that... But what can i expect to get out of a photo in my 2x2x3 tent? That big weight shit is for those of you who have the room,or the privacy,or the legality to do so... I don't think there's much of a difference between autos and photos when it comes down to growing in a small tent...


I hear you and that’s what I’m going to find out this winter. Specifically I’ll be comparing output of photos under 12/12 (for flower) and autos under 20/4 — because 12/12 for me is an advantage indoors in terms of less electricity both in light and AC use...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> I hear you and that’s what I’m going to find out this winter. Specifically I’ll be comparing output of photos under 12/12 (for flower) and autos under 20/4 — because 12/12 for me is an advantage indoors in terms of less electricity both in light and AC use...


We can find out together... By that time I should have my other cabinet together...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> We can find out together... By that time I should have my other cabinet together...


If you were to set up some kind of scrog frank that tent could do wonders for you especially if you just wanted to focus on one or two plants


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> We can find out together... By that time I should have my other cabinet together...


Sorry about the bad lighting but this is my afghani #1 freebie from Seedsman been growing since March 6 she’s only got some light lst but a decent amount of tops stretched out more than it filled in unlike some of my other girls but if I had a scrog net I think I could have almost doubled the amount of tops and weight it’s something to really look into frank


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 16, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Got any photos? I would like to see.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 16, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Sorry about the bad lighting but this is my afghani #1 freebie from Seedsman been growing since March 6 she’s only got some light lst but a decent amount of tops stretched out more than it filled in unlike some of my other girls but if I had a scrog net I think I could have almost doubled the amount of tops and weight it’s something to really look into frank


I agree... Im getting one for my next grow...


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4151647 View attachment 4151650


How do you know you made a mistake?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 16, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> If you were to set up some kind of scrog frank that tent could do wonders for you especially if you just wanted to focus on one or two plants


That was the question I was getting ready to ask... Im only going to grow 1-2 plants from here on out... I think that qb would be perfect for something like that!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 16, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> How do you know you made a mistake?


Dude, I put soooo much gh nutes into those plants that its not even funny!!! I measured out a mix for 5 gallons and put it in a 1 gallon milk jug and didn't realize it until I had already watered them... I thought it wss over for them cause even after I flushed they were still looking bad, except for the small auto... It was never affected at all... Its short because I started her later and I topped her... So yeah ,I made a lot of rookie mistakes...


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Dude, I put soooo much gh nutes into those plants that its not even funny!!! I measured out a mix for 5 gallons and put it in a 1 gallon milk jug and didn't realize it until I had already watered them... I thought it wss over for them cause even after I flushed they were still looking bad, except for the small auto... It was never affected at all... Its short because I started her later and I topped her... So yeah ,I made a lot of rookie mistakes...


I'm sure most of us have been there, mistakes are the better part of learning. It's amazing how some plants will shock and never fully recover after small misjudgments, and others weather all kinds of abuse and still stand strong. 

A friend told me that autos can take a crazy amount of nutes, and that the folks that grow massive cola autos are running them as hard as they can under 24/0 lights with max'd out nutes. It makes me wonder how many they kill and they don't post photos of those... they just share the outrageous successes. It's nice that we share the good the bad and the ugly here, it's much more useful information.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 16, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> I'm sure most of us have been there, mistakes are the better part of learning. It's amazing how some plants will shock and never fully recover after small misjudgments, and others weather all kinds of abuse and still stand strong.
> 
> A friend told me that autos can take a crazy amount of nutes, and that the folks that grow massive cola autos are running them as hard as they can under 24/0 lights with max'd out nutes. It makes me wonder how many they kill and they don't post photos of those... they just share the outrageous successes. It's nice that we share the good the bad and the ugly here, it's much more useful information.


24 on is what im doing and they like it, but ive heard that autos are nute sensitive and like them light.


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 16, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> 24 on is what im doing and they like it, but ive heard that autos are nute sensitive and like them light.


LOL, that's why we have to try things ourselves, we've all heard a lot of things. So far what I've found is that it all can be true -- depending on the strain you are growing -- some like a lot, some like a little (the person who I was talking with was growing Mephisto strains, if that makes any difference). I also read a comprehensive article that largely went over my head about how all plants need a dark period for certain necessary metabolic processes... on the other hand I've read consistently that autos can thrive under 24/0. So who knows.

I'll hedge my bets next winter (my first auto indoor) and go 20/4, I doubt I'll lose too much growth with 4 hours of darkness and maybe the "rest" will do them good. I suppose that's my answer to most things, some path down the middle. I'm not trying to break any records, I just want them to finish well. I'd rather have a plant that ended at 75% of it's genetic potential, than one that I burnt to a crisp attempting to squeeze 100% out of it.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Dude, I put soooo much gh nutes into those plants that its not even funny!!! I measured out a mix for 5 gallons and put it in a 1 gallon milk jug and didn't realize it until I had already watered them... I thought it wss over for them cause even after I flushed they were still looking bad, except for the small auto... It was never affected at all... Its short because I started her later and I topped her... So yeah ,I made a lot of rookie mistakes...


They dont look like they have nute burn. The bigger one's center cola has two clawed leaves. The plant in the bottom right, in the first photo, has N toxicity. Other than that they do look normal. How much you pull off one of them?The reason I say autos are harder to grow is because the age of the plant is something we cant control(to an extent) unlike photos where you can. Some kind of stress along the way in the life of an auto "can" keep it from growing to its maximum potential. I used to listen to the old information that autos cant be topped, transplanted, given high amounts of nutrients etc. Now that autos have come along way I see others topping and transplanting without causing the autos stress. Autos have come along way.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 16, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> A friend told me that autos can take a crazy amount of nutes


In the photo I posted a while back of an auto I had in a 15 gallon, I got burnt tips and I checked the runoff and it was around 1800ish ppms. I was feeding around 1400-1500ppms. I guess its true what they say about the bigger the size of the pot, the bigger the size of the root system, the bigger amount of nutrients the plant can take on (if root system is fully established of course).


----------



## dochickory (Jun 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> What are you growing now?


Pyramid Feminised White Widow Autos and 1 Delicious Sweet Sugar Rose...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 16, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> LOL, that's why we have to try things ourselves, we've all heard a lot of things. So far what I've found is that it all can be true -- depending on the strain you are growing -- some like a lot, some like a little (the person who I was talking with was growing Mephisto strains, if that makes any difference). I also read a comprehensive article that largely went over my head about how all plants need a dark period for certain necessary metabolic processes... on the other hand I've read consistently that autos can thrive under 24/0. So who knows.
> 
> I'll hedge my bets next winter (my first auto indoor) and go 20/4, I doubt I'll lose too much growth with 4 hours of darkness and maybe the "rest" will do them good. I suppose that's my answer to most things, some path down the middle. I'm not trying to break any records, I just want them to finish well. I'd rather have a plant that ended at 75% of it's genetic potential, than one that I burnt to a crisp attempting to squeeze 100% out of it.


Well as far as the lights go, Mephisto even said they run 24 lights so seems good to me. I mean they know what there genetics like more than scientists getting columns in magizines XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 16, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> They dont look like they have nute burn. The bigger one's center cola has two clawed leaves. The plant in the bottom right, in the first photo, has N toxicity. Other than that they do look normal. How much you pull off one of them?The reason I say autos are harder to grow is because the age of the plant is something we cant control(to an extent) unlike photos where you can. Some kind of stress along the way in the life of an auto "can" keep it from growing to its maximum potential. I used to listen to the old information that autos cant be topped, transplanted, given high amounts of nutrients etc. Now that autos have come along way I see others topping and transplanting without causing the autos stress. Autos have come along way.


If you mean how much weight, this is my first auto grow ever... Haven't grown anything in years... This is why i like autos: I just wanted to see what they were all about. I have some photos that I am going to plant one day soon...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 16, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well as far as the lights go, Mephisto even said they run 24 lights so seems good to me. I mean they know what there genetics like more than scientists getting columns in magizines XD


True, true...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 16, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> They dont look like they have nute burn. The bigger one's center cola has two clawed leaves. The plant in the bottom right, in the first photo, has N toxicity. Other than that they do look normal. How much you pull off one of them?The reason I say autos are harder to grow is because the age of the plant is something we cant control(to an extent) unlike photos where you can. Some kind of stress along the way in the life of an auto "can" keep it from growing to its maximum potential. I used to listen to the old information that autos cant be topped, transplanted, given high amounts of nutrients etc. Now that autos have come along way I see others topping and transplanting without causing the autos stress. Autos have come along way.


Ive never heard of a plant that couldn't be transplanted...


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> his is my first auto grow ever... Haven't grown anything in years... This is why i like autos: I just wanted to see what they were all about





Frank Nitty said:


> Ive never heard of a plant that couldn't be transplanted...


Wow, you really are new to autos. LOL


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 16, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Wow, you really are new to autos. LOL


I transplanted mine 3 times!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 16, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well as far as the lights go, Mephisto even said they run 24 lights so seems good to me. I mean they know what there genetics like more than scientists getting columns in magizines XD


Journals. Scientists get published in Journals, not magazines.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 16, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Journals. Scientists get published in Journals, not magazines.


Tomatoe, tomato. You know what he's talking about


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Tomatoe, tomato. You know what he's talking about


He sure does XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 17, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> He sure does XD


Happy Father's Day to you, if you happen to have kids! What am I talking about? These plants are the kids!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 17, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> He sure does XD


Why are people so nitpicky? I deal with stuff like that with my girlfriends... Oh yeah, im mackin!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Why are people so nitpicky? I deal with stuff like that with my girlfriends... Oh yeah, im mackin!!!


Damn dude,. and here you are a day later still talking about it. Why you holding onto it? Scientists publish into journals, periodicals, magazines, books, reference guides, all kinds of shit, it was a joke. lighten up on the internet, you'll have a better time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 17, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Damn dude,. and here you are a day later still talking about it. Why you holding onto it? Scientists publish into journals, periodicals, magazines, books, reference guides, all kinds of shit, it was a joke. lighten up on the internet, you'll have a better time.


Its cool dude, I just don't like to see people arguing about weed/growing weed when this is supposed to be a chill spot to share opinions without the heat.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Happy Father's Day to you, if you happen to have kids! What am I talking about? These plants are the kids!


Thanks Frank you as well. Unfortunately i do have a daugher that will be 3 2 days after i turn 31 in July, but when i split with her mother because it wasn't working out she has refused to let me see her in over a year. We also found out she was pregnant before the split(i assumed it was mine at the time), but i never got a call to the hospital, birth certificate in the mail so have no clue if she gave birth, didn't, wasn't mine, so i try to live with the fact that it can't last forever.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 17, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Thanks Frank you as well. Unfortunately i do have a daugher that will be 3 2 days after i turn 31 in July, but when i split with her mother because it wasn't working out she has refused to let me see her in over a year. We also found out she was pregnant before the split(i assumed it was mine at the time), but i never got a call to the hospital, birth certificate in the mail so have no clue if she gave birth, didn't, wasn't mine, so i try to live with the fact that it can't last forever.


.......wow...... I will never understand women... Or children either for that matter.. .Spent the last 8 yrs in the slammer, son and daughter basically disowned me, my daughter just turned 18 and graduated and i didn't get an invitation to the graduation or her birthday party ,and we live about 10-15 minutes away from each other... Babymama has poisoned them against me...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> .......wow...... I will never understand women... Or children either for that matter.. .Spent the last 8 yrs in the slammer, son and daughter basically disowned me, my daughter just turned 18 and graduated and i didn't get an invitation to the graduation or her birthday party ,and we live about 10-15 minutes away from each other... Babymama has poisoned them against me...


Really sorry to hear. Its part my fault. I was 27, she was 20. In all honsety, she is very smart, mature and caring. Why she thinks its right to keep our child/children from me out of anger is beyond me but she didnt want to be married or a mother so i feel she holds it against me. She doesn't know how to be in a relationship with another person. Her dad had cancer and stayed in his room all day basically pushing her, her brother, sister and mom away. She just doesn't really let anyone in. Things were incredible untill she got pregnant than became distant and never was the same. My anger that dhe keeps my daughter from me can't take away the honest feeling that i believe she'll be good to my girl. I just try to do the shit i can control to take care of me untill she wises up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 17, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Really sorry to hear. Its part my fault. I was 27, she was 20. In all honsety, she is very smart, mature and caring. Why she thinks its right to keep our child/children from me out of anger is beyond me but she didnt want to be married or a mother so i feel she holds it against me. She doesn't know how to be in a relationship with another person. Her dad had cancer and stayed in his room all day basically pushing her, her brother, sister and mom away. She just doesn't really let anyone in. Things were incredible untill she got pregnant than became distant and never was the same. My anger that dhe keeps my daughter from me can't take away the honest feeling that i believe she'll be good to my girl. I just try to do the shit i can control to take care of me untill she wises up.


Word... She sounds like me... I did the same thing when my mom died, and my sister and aunt blamed it on me and my brother cause we were in the streets heavy!!! He was smoking crack and I was selling it... Thays not why she died though, she had a bad heart and never told anyone but me when it was too late... I wanted to do something really bad to them ,but instead I internalized all of it and I stayed away from them... I don't hate them, but i don't like them all that much... Its crazy how much family can hurt you and then think that if they apologized then things will be all good... Anyway, enough of that shit, I'm into this grow thing full time and it helps to take my mind off of the bs out there... Im so glad that I found this site even though there are some not too cool people around...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 17, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Word... She sounds like me... I did the same thing when my mom died, and my sister and aunt blamed it on me and my brother cause we were in the streets heavy!!! He was smoking crack and I was selling it... Thays not why she died though, she had a bad heart and never told anyone but me when it was too late... I wanted to do something really bad to them ,but instead I internalized all of it and I stayed away from them... I don't hate them, but i don't like them all that much... Its crazy how much family can hurt you and then think that if they apologized then things will be all good... Anyway, enough of that shit, I'm into this grow thing full time and it helps to take my mind off of the bs out there... Im so glad that I found this site even though there are some not too cool people around...


Homie, family aint shit except your starter set. Just cause you share blood dont mean a damn thing if you dont want it to. Trim the fat, if they some shit ass people, all they gonna do is bring you down. You gotta look after you. If aunt tammy a cunt and she always riding her ass, then fuck her. Do what you need to do to get by. I'm glad I"ve never met a single cousin of mine. Fuck family. Just a goddamn anchor.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 17, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Homie, family aint shit except your starter set. Just cause you share blood dont mean a damn thing if you dont want it to. Trim the fat, if they some shit ass people, all they gonna do is bring you down. You gotta look after you. If aunt tammy a cunt and she always riding her ass, then fuck her. Do what you need to do to get by. I'm glad I"ve never met a single cousin of mine. Fuck family. Just a goddamn anchor.


PREACH!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 18, 2018)

Yo y'all!!! I was about to leave rollitup cause I got into it with some fool on another thread Almost ready to start flush? Now y'all know that I don't like to start trouble,but this guy was waaaayyy out of line with the way he was talking, so I ssid that it must make him feel better about himself to put other people down that dont share his views... Boom, he started calling me punks and said that all I do is troll these threads and spout misinformation (I don't even know anything! ). I said some things that I probably shouldn't have and ill probably get booted from here. The dude wont shut up, im just waiting for him to call me an N word!!! I can feel it coming in the air tonight, oh lord! Im trying to change my life and get away from shit like this but the devil keeps pulling me back... Soooo,if you don't see me on here for a while, this is why... Peace!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yo y'all!!! I was about to leave rollitup cause I got into it with some fool on another thread Almost ready to start flush? Now y'all know that I don't like to start trouble,but this guy was waaaayyy out of line with the way he was talking, so I ssid that it must make him feel better about himself to put other people down that dont share his views... Boom, he started calling me punks and said that all I do is troll these threads and spout misinformation (I don't even know anything! ). I said some things that I probably shouldn't have and ill probably get booted from here. The dude wont shut up, im just waiting for him to call me an N word!!! I can feel it coming in the air tonight, oh lord! Im trying to change my life and get away from shit like this but the devil keeps pulling me back... Soooo,if you don't see me on here for a while, this is why... Peace!!!


Hey frank ... Just mash ignore on his ass and the sun will shine on you.

Trolls / jerk offs / assholes and shit stains run rampant here and at pretty much any forum . Easier to say .... " your mom wants to pay for an 1/8 of ditch weed with some head ... I said hell naw " .... POOF everybody laughs at they ass , and they go crawling back to the basement and their burnt ass twigs. BEEN trolled myself as many have been here too , just light up a joint ... Smirk and let out a dank cloud.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 18, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hey frank ... Just mash ignore on his ass and the sun will shine on you.
> 
> Trolls / jerk offs / assholes and shit stains run rampant here and at pretty much any forum . Easier to say .... " your mom wants to pay for an 1/8 of ditch weed with some head ... I said hell naw " .... POOF everybody laughs at they ass , and they go crawling back to the basement and their burnt ass twigs. BEEN trolled myself as many have been here too , just light up a joint ... Smirk and let out a dank cloud.


Thanx dawg... I won't let this cat get me down, there's too many good people here to make up for one asshole... He even said after i told him that this was my first time growing that he felt sorry for my plants... Then I sent him a picture of them and I said :my plants are doing alright son!!! He had no response after that...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thanx dawg... I won't let this cat get me down, there's too many good people here to make up for one asshole... He even said after i told him that this was my first time growing that he felt sorry for my plants... Then I sent him a picture of them and I said :my plants are doing alright son!!! He had no response after that...


I see that you saw that. Did you see all the shit that he was talking?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I see that you saw that. Did you see all the shit that he was talking?


Well, i think it takes a bit of shit to get banned so just ignore the guy. If at any point you do take a leave, sign up at Autoflowernet.com. I am regesterd there too but don't post almost at all. Just keep away from that dude though cause you seem like a cool laid bad dude here and would hate seeing you go.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 19, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well, i think it takes a bit of shit to get banned so just ignore the guy. If at any point you do take a leave, sign up at Autoflowernet.com. I am regesterd there too but don't post almost at all. Just keep away from that dude though cause you seem like a cool laid bad dude here and would hate seeing you go.


Im laid back like a Maybach!!! And I am registered at AFN, like yourself I'm hardly ever there though...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 24, 2018)

How are everyone’s girls going right now haven’t heard from any of you in a bit


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> How are everyone’s girls going right now haven’t heard from any of you in a bit


Where you been dude?


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 24, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I've grown 6 of the Kush freebies from seedsman. Highest yield for me was just under 4oz with no training. My highest yielding auto was my most recent White Widow which was topped and trained. Came in at 7.5oz.
> View attachment 4127153


I hope to one day become knowledgeable enough to grow such an eye orgy of a plant WOW!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

sgt_zong said:


> I hope to one day become knowledgeable enough to grow such an eye orgy of a plant WOW!


Word, me too!!! Im going autopot system with soil on my next grow!!! I should get a pretty good amount off of this grow when it's all said and done...


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 24, 2018)

sgt_zong said:


> I hope to one day become knowledgeable enough to grow such an eye orgy of a plant WOW!


Yea she was a BEAST for an auto. Everything just went right for that plant and i'm finding my next candidate for topping/training right now.


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 24, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Yea she was a BEAST for an auto. Everything just went right for that plant and i'm finding my next candidate for topping/training right now.





Frank Nitty said:


> Where you been dude? View attachment 4155399


Nitty I cannot form a sentence in words to justify the feeling I get from what my eyes see in this /that picture. Absolute superb job!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4155485
> Word, me too!!! Im going autopot system with soil on my next grow!!! I should get a pretty good amount off of this grow when it's all said and done...





sgt_zong said:


> Nitty I cannot form a sentence in words to justify the feeling I get from what my eyes see in this /that picture. Absolute superb job!


Frank, that main is gonna be a beast on the scales when done. Keep it up, almost done.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Frank, that main is gonna be a beast on the scales when done. Keep it up, almost done.


Man, most of the side branches are heavy too!!! And the smaller one, i topped it right? All of the branches have bud that's more solid as the big one, just not as big... Then there's the nl/big bud... It probably won't be ready for another month, month and a half and it blew up out of nowhere!!! I thought that she was done!!! This is her right here .


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

Im telling yall,if I trim the leaves off of this plant you wouldn't believe it!!! I would have killed it in the cup competition with this one!!! If just barely touch it my fingers are all sticky! I just hope that it doesn't smell like some bs after its done drying out!!! I've got to figure out how to do it right...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

sgt_zong said:


> Nitty I cannot form a sentence in words to justify the feeling I get from what my eyes see in this /that picture. Absolute superb job!


Thanks for the support!!! Its my first auto grow ever, first indoor grow ever!!! I went through a lot of headaches dealing with these girls and its truly gratifying to see the end results... Autos,fems,and qbs for me from here on out!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

But... I have some regs from Useful Seeds that are from outer space or something like that im gonna grow to see if I can get females from regs... Its kinda intimidating to me cause its a whole new game for me and I have to learn how to have a different type of patience. ..


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> But... I have some regs from Useful Seeds that are from outer space or something like that im gonna grow to see if I can get females from regs... Its kinda intimidating to me cause its a whole new game for me and I have to learn how to have a different type of patience. ..


You did better than you believe for a first grow. Everybody seen your buds by now so thats clear. But at the same time, being new i wouldn't even touch a reg seed. To waste time on a male would suck if you're not experenced or orepared to mate him or collect and store pollen. Auto/photo, unless you were going down a breeding path I'd always just go for the fem.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You did better than you believe for a first grow. Everybody seen your buds by now so thats clear. But at the same time, being new i wouldn't even touch a reg seed. To waste time on a male would suck if you're not experenced or orepared to mate him or collect and store pollen. Auto/photo, unless you were going down a breeding path I'd always just go for the fem.


That's why I fuck wit u dawg!!! I got the seeds for free, but you're right, i would be pissed if I only got male seeds, and i know nothing about pollinating plants or any of that stuff... So yeah, fems and autos for me until I get more experienced like Jimi Hendrix!!! I think I'm gonna give this plant 10 more days to get where its gonna get, and then... Down it comes!!!XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Soooo, this is what my last two days have been like... View attachment 4151257


It got better!!! 4 packs of useful seeds!!!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> It got better!!! 4 packs of useful seeds!!!


Frank, Whats the bag at the bottom left. Think it says Afterthought Auto's. Found them on a seedbank but my question is why does it look packed with beans? Wish every pack of auto's looked like that lol.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 24, 2018)

I've never had a reg seed, nor do i feel that deep into it where I'd want to breed. It takes alot more than just pollinating and backcrossing and whatnot. To believe you can get a f4 or f10 in your house and you know what those who have studdied and really wanted to learn the craft of it is 2 different things. Lots of people make good seeds but that doesn't make them a true good breeder. For ne I'll put ny trust in those that make a living learning and prefectinv make good seeds over me trying to do it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I've never had a reg seed, nor do i feel that deep into it where I'd want to breed. It takes alot more than just pollinating and backcrossing and whatnot. To believe you can get a f4 or f10 in your house and you know what those who have studdied and really wanted to learn the craft of it is 2 different things. Lots of people make good seeds but that doesn't make them a true good breeder. For ne I'll put ny trust in those that make a living learning and prefectinv make good seeds over me trying to do it.


Yeah, id probably never do it,try to breed something... Shit, I don't have the time, space, or privacy for something like that... but it would be nice to get a few females out of the 40 that I got from Useful for free... Can't go wrong with that, right? Ive got a small veg spot where I can let them grow long enough to find out what they are...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah, id probably never do it,try to breed something... Shit, I don't have the time, space, or privacy for something like that... but it would be nice to get a few females out of the 40 that I got from Useful for free... Can't go wrong with that, right? Ive got a small veg spot where I can let them grow long enough to find out what they are...


Definatley give them a go. Just plant more than a few so you increase chances of actually getting some females, don't veg super long(id go max 4 weeks) so you don't waste time if tons of balls. And the big one is learn what male vs female parts look like and chop the males as soon as you see them.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Frank, Whats the bag at the bottom left. Think it says Afterthought Auto's. Found them on a seedbank but my question is why does it look packed with beans? Wish every pack of auto's looked like that lol.


Gas and Guns autos... Those are big seeds!!!twice as big as the auto skunk ones that my plants came from!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah, id probably never do it,try to breed something... Shit, I don't have the time, space, or privacy for something like that... but it would be nice to get a few females out of the 40 that I got from Useful for free... Can't go wrong with that, right? Ive got a small veg spot where I can let them grow long enough to find out what they are...


Also a trick, take clones of them, put them to 12/12 while the big plants are in veg and youll see which ones flower and which clones are male. Kill the males. Take 1 clone from each big plant and mark them so you remember. If the clone flowers than its mom is a girl.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Also a trick, take clones of them, put them to 12/12 while the big plants are in veg and youll see which ones flower and which clones are male. Kill the males. Take 1 clone from each big plant and mark them so you remember. If the clone flowers than its mom is a girl.


Ive been catching up on videos of cloning on you tube...They still have some on there. That's where I checked out the autopot system...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive been catching up on videos of cloning on you tube...They still have some on there. That's where I checked out the autopot system...


There was this site that i used to go to for everything. Had videos of anything you could need to build, fix, ect... Can't remember the name though.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> There was this site that i used to go to for everything. Had videos of anything you could need to build, fix, ect... Can't remember the name though.


Smoking too much, Hahahahaha!XD I've got a Roku TV and I have a few weed channels on there.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Smoking too much, Hahahahaha!XD I've got a Roku TV and I have a few weed channels on there.


It was some kind of DIY/How to. It was a online crackhead. I mean it it was so awesome. Going to try to remember what it is. I was going to make a DIY areoponic system once from there.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Definatley give them a go. Just plant more than a few so you increase chances of actually getting some females, don't veg super long(id go max 4 weeks) so you don't waste time if tons of balls. And the big one is learn what male vs female parts look like and chop the males as soon as you see them.


Right! You'll see the progress of the whole thing as it goes along


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Right! You'll see the progress of the whole thing as it goes along


You bet i will.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 25, 2018)

So it’s nasty out today I’ll have to take a picture when it’s nice outside but I have a white rhino flowering outside now and absolutely no idea why my monster lsd plant and my heavy bud are both in the same space outside but both of them are just vegging away I’m not hurt by this or sad really for that matter just curious if anyone had any ideas why it would be flowering right now when there isn’t even enough night time hours to make that happen lol


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Where you been dude? View attachment 4155399


Frank you got some beautiful looking flowers going all of them buds look like they are stavers definitely got one up on me my man had to put my only auto I had going outside not enough room for her inside in the closet anymore with girls I got flowering in there


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 25, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Frank you got some beautiful looking flowers going all of them buds look like they are stavers definitely got one up on me my man had to put my only auto I had going outside not enough room for her inside in the closet anymore with girls I got flowering in there


Thank you sir! I'm hoping that the big one will be done by the 4th of July... I have other things that are about to come up... Forum stompers and blue toof specials and Gas and Guns and Mauvelous autos... All seeds have popped and are planted... Just waiting on space for them...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thank you sir! I'm hoping that the big one will be done by the 4th of July... I have other things that are about to come up... Forum stompers and blue toof specials and Gas and Guns and Mauvelous autos... All seeds have popped and are planted... Just waiting on space for them...


Ya I’m just trying to finish my girls indoor so I can focus and not be overloaded when the outdoor girls are done cuz I’ll be a while trimming


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 26, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Ya I’m just trying to finish my girls indoor so I can focus and not be overloaded when the outdoor girls are done cuz I’ll be a while trimming


Let's see what you got... Pictures...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 26, 2018)

I’ll take some when I get home from work today gotta go check on them anyways all I got right now is some old pictures


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 26, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I’ll take some when I get home from work today gotta go check on them anyways all I got right now is some old pictures


Im at work now also.. .


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im at work now also.. .


Much rather be home checking on the girls but here I am


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 26, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Much rather be home checking on the girls but here I am


You can say that again!!!


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You can say that again!!!


Then again usually doesn’t take much to beat being at work lol


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jun 29, 2018)

First two photos are of afghani #1 freebie from Sensi Seeds then in the next photo on top is northern lights and bottom one is called beam me up and all the clones are from a heavy bud


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 2, 2018)

This is my LSD I got going on very high hopes for this girl bagseed from the local dispensary she’s been vegging since late February hoping for pounds off her come harvest


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 2, 2018)

This first pic is of my heavy bud and the other two are of my white rhino cousin just gave me a bunch of seeds and said they were white rhino we didn’t think it was a auto and it has been growing for over 3 months now but for some reason she has started budding with only 9ish hours of night right now although we have started losing some light were not really sure why she’s doing it but whatever she will be done and I’ll have some to smoke while waiting on the other two forgot to take pics of my auto while I was out there though damn dog kept distracting me lol


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 2, 2018)

Damn that lsd is gonna be huge. I wish i could try a outside grow. Id be scared of the bugs -_- i guess spiders and ladybugs would work in favour of the bad boys though.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 3, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn that lsd is gonna be huge. I wish i could try a outside grow. Id be scared of the bugs -_- i guess spiders and ladybugs would work in favour of the bad boys though.


Slugs are the bane of my existence right now my friend eating the shit outta the lower leaves on my auto


----------



## Tas devil (Jul 3, 2018)

When i had nothing to use i put some washing powder in a circle round the plant i checked them later and the slugs were bubbling up hehe..


----------



## tekdc911 (Jul 3, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Slugs are the bane of my existence right now my friend eating the shit outta the lower leaves on my auto


Pretty sure they won't cross copper they sell that copper tape


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 5, 2018)

tekdc911 said:


> Pretty sure they won't cross copper they sell that copper tape


Ya it was in some really tall grass cousin refuses to mow his lawn trying to blend the plants in a little more so I just moved it over to a much more flat spot where the grass is all mowed down


----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 7, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah me too


Waiting for a variety pack right now from seedsman, anyone ever get the variety pack?


----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 7, 2018)

Just got 172g off blueberry from Canuk


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn that lsd is gonna be huge. I wish i could try a outside grow. Id be scared of the bugs -_- i guess spiders and ladybugs would work in favour of the bad boys though.


Ive lost three plants outside to the bugs this year already... Fuck outside growing!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 7, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ive lost three plants outside to the bugs this year already... Fuck outside growing!!!


Such a shame. Spending money on Quantum Boards, Auto pots and amazing seeds only to plant outside XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Such a shame. Spending money on Quantum Boards, Auto pots and amazing seeds only to plant outside XD


Yeah, yeah, they were bagseeds though


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Such a shame. Spending money on Quantum Boards, Auto pots and amazing seeds only to plant outside XD


Should I not buy those things and just be a regular noob that asks a bunch of stupid questions or thinks that they know everything? XD My motivation is too great for me to be that guy... And I have to try and keep up with you cuzzo!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

Mikebuds said:


> Just got 172g off blueberry from CanukView attachment 4161786


Crystals!!! Or diamond sprinkles!!! Ooooh! Ahhhhh!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

Tas devil said:


> When i had nothing to use i put some washing powder in a circle round the plant i checked them later and the slugs were bubbling up hehe..


You cruel beast of a man!!! Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

@MATTYMATT726 where are you? I found someone who has 4 of those SODK x Fantasmo seeds who is interested in trading... I found him on afn... Get at me dawg, real talk!!! Dont say that your boy didn't come through for you!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> @MATTYMATT726 where are you? I found someone who has 4 of those SODK x Fantasmo seeds who is interested in trading... I found him on afn... Get at me dawg, real talk!!! Dont say that your boy didn't come through for you!!!


Stop lying.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Stop lying.


Swear... And I NEVER do that... Let me get his name for you...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Swear... And I NEVER do that... Let me get his name for you...


I was just going to ask so incase i rocognized it or not. Also want to make sure they have some sort of credit there and not just random memeber. If he bought them or was "given" and shit. Also dayy 66 today and some pistols have started to recede slightly. All white still but shes closing in.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I was just going to ask so incase i rocognized it or not. Also want to make sure they have some sort of credit there and not just random memeber. If he bought them or was "given" and shit. Also dayy 66 today and some pistols have started to recede slightly. All white still but shes closing in.


Getting close to the end... I ordered the autopots today also...should be here by Tuesday at the latest...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Getting close to the end... I ordered the autopots today also...should be here by Tuesday at the latest...


So after a quick read on all his posted threads, hes had bugs and bad leaves and dying plants. He only started last March and in his threds on Mephisto i didn't even see anything about getting them. He seems sketchy to me. Im going to talk to him just to feel him out though and if he has pics of the packaging and vial maybe.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> So after a quick read on all his posted threads, hes had bugs and bad leaves and dying plants. He only started last March and in his threds on Mephisto i didn't even see anything about getting them. He seems sketchy to me. Im going to talk to him just to feel him out though and if he has pics of the packaging and vial maybe.


Handle it, you know what you're looking for... I hope its real...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Handle it, you know what you're looking for... I hope its real...


Well???


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Well???


Im talking with him atm. Hoping he'll just take $35 i offered him instead of seeds. Than i gotta buy stamps and envelopes to send -_- idk. He said he bought 10, grew 4 but didn't like cause too Sativa. No original packaging but if he'll do a goid deal i might just take a chance.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Im talking with him atm. Hoping he'll just take $35 i offered him instead of seeds. Than i gotta buy stamps and envelopes to send -_- idk. He said he bought 10, grew 4 but didn't like cause too Sativa. No original packaging but if he'll do a goid deal i might just take a chance.


You don't have any other seeds besides mephistos?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You don't have any other seeds besides mephistos?


I got some HSO photos left. Gave some away to fund my $450 in Mephisto the last few months. Kept x1 of the following cause i like them. OG Lemon Kush, Blue Dream , Green Crack and their Chem 91'. Id prefer to buy and keep my seeds not knowing what he actully has but its a gamble if i do either way.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I got some HSO photos left. Gave some away to fund my $450 in Mephisto the last few months. Kept x1 of the following cause i like them. OG Lemon Kush, Blue Dream , Green Crack and their Chem 91'. Id prefer to buy and keep my seeds not knowing what he actully has but its a gamble if i do either way.


Dammed if you do, dammed if you don't... Buy something else from mephisto that you really like...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Dammed if you do, dammed if you don't... Buy something else from mephisto that you really like...


I will when 10 new drop in Aug XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I will when 10 new drop in Aug XD


Don't sweat it then. I could see if it was totally legit,but hes not even an established member anywhere...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Don't sweat it then. I could see if it was totally legit,but hes not even an established member anywhere...


Well i am going to get them still. You should pm me your address for a feiendly gift XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 8, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Well i am going to get them still. You should pm me your address for a feiendly gift XD


So they're official? The seeds that is? Well I guess you only live once...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> So they're official? The seeds that is? Well I guess you only live once...


Im going to take his work. They were Illuminautos so no real packaging just vials with tags on them. No way till i grow them.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 11, 2018)

Couple pics of the only auto I got going right now she got topped way to late think I’m gonna stay away from topping on autos for a while till I get much more proficient at it


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 11, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Couple pics of the only auto I got going right now she got topped way to late think I’m gonna stay away from topping on autos for a while till I get much more proficient at it


If it has 5-6 nodes and is healthy by 3 weeks/21 days i go for it. If not don't hurt/stunt you're plant.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 11, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> If it has 5-6 nodes and is healthy by 3 weeks/21 days i go for it. If not don't hurt/stunt you're plant.


Thanks for the advice mattymatt think she was just a little to far along so the side branches didn’t fill out like I would have hoped


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> If it has 5-6 nodes and is healthy by 3 weeks/21 days i go for it. If not don't hurt/stunt you're plant.


Worked out for me!!!


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Worked out for me!!!


Ya just feel like she would have produced more if I hadn’t topped her maybe I’ll try not doing it with the other one think I got two seeds left of that particular strain


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Ya just feel like she would have produced more if I hadn’t topped her maybe I’ll try not doing it with the other one think I got two seeds left of that particular strain


Mine didn't produce as much, but it was better structured all around


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mine didn't produce as much, but it was better structured all around


Ya I have the ability to grow outside so I just was looking to see what it would do some strains just seem to take to it better then others so far


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 11, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Ya I have the ability to grow outside so I just was looking to see what it would do some strains just seem to take to it better then others so far


I don't like growing outside... There's too many bad things that can happen


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 11, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't like growing outside... There's too many bad things that can happen


Man besides the slugs and bugs eating holes in my leafs I don’t worry about anything else and I tolerate that much rather let the sun do the work for me and save me some money plus so far the trichome count seems to be way higher on my outside girl then the ones inside


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 14, 2018)

5oz. from 3 plants...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 19, 2018)

I feel like I’m at a real impass if I can’t get rid of that hay grass smell again I just don’t know what to do let it dry for about a week in the coolest spot in my House I could find anywhere from 60-70 during the day cooler at night it’s now in the glass jar being burped daily but that damn smell still lingers on which is really sad was really looking forward to this stuff had a nice earthy diesel smell to it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I feel like I’m at a real impass if I can’t get rid of that hay grass smell again I just don’t know what to do let it dry for about a week in the coolest spot in my House I could find anywhere from 60-70 during the day cooler at night it’s now in the glass jar being burped daily but that damn smell still lingers on which is really sad was really looking forward to this stuff had a nice earthy diesel smell to it


Don't burp it every day


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Don't burp it every day


Really you think that will get rid of the hay smell it always smells good for the first few days drying but after the first few days that smells goes away and the hay replaces it am I just drying it to long and being to over cautious about getting it dry before it goes into the jar


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cuz the buds are nice and crispy on the outside you squeeze them and can here the crunch but the stems are still bending and if you try to tear a piece off usually the stem peels away with it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Cuz the buds are nice and crispy on the outside you squeeze them and can here the crunch but the stems are still bending and if you try to tear a piece off usually the stem peels away with it


Put it in a shoebox with some newspaper and poke some holes in it and let your bud sit in it for a week and it will change


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2018)

Then put it in jars


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2018)

Don't fill it, just line the bottom of the box


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 19, 2018)

I have never heard of that method before frank I’ve just been filling a paper bag up bout a quarter of the way and turning and rotating it like maybe twice a day


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I have never heard of that method before frank I’ve just been filling a paper bag up bout a quarter of the way and turning and rotating it like maybe twice a day


Too much in the bag, wont dry evenly


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 19, 2018)

Well that does make sense frank I’ll have to try that next time on the next batch


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 19, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Well that does make sense frank I’ll have to try that next time on the next batch


Im telling you that you can still do it now


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im telling you that you can still do it now


Really it’s pretty crispy already just worried about it turning to almost dust lol


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 19, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Really it’s pretty crispy already just worried about it turning to almost dust lol


You just need to give it abit more moisture to make it fresh again. People use thise Brovada packs to do this with stale/dry weed.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jul 19, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Really it’s pretty crispy already just worried about it turning to almost dust lol


Small wet trim the large fans after harvest and hang dry the whole branches. Cold temps, High RH for 5-7 days. After that trim the buds off the branches and give them another "wet" trim as they're not fully dry. Then into large paper bags, lay buds flat at bottom with no buds on top of each other. You can either do multiple bags or stick a layer of paper bag in between each layer in one bag. I let them bag dry for another 3-4 days to make a total of 10 days dry. Then into jars,burp/cure. This has been my best method to preserve smell.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 19, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im telling you that you can still do it now


I did what you said frank we’ll see what happens in a week


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 21, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Small wet trim the large fans after harvest and hang dry the whole branches. Cold temps, High RH for 5-7 days. After that trim the buds off the branches and give them another "wet" trim as they're not fully dry. Then into large paper bags, lay buds flat at bottom with no buds on top of each other. You can either do multiple bags or stick a layer of paper bag in between each layer in one bag. I let them bag dry for another 3-4 days to make a total of 10 days dry. Then into jars,burp/cure. This has been my best method to preserve smell.


I will take all that into consideration when my afghani is done in couple weeks thank you swisha gonna try a bunch of different methods and try and find out which one works the best


----------



## SNOLEPERD (Jul 22, 2018)

42g, dry, off 1 plant, Mdanzig sour spyder, only have 1 crappy pic, if you can find it I highly recommend it, Warning this plant has the strongest scent I have ever smelt in an autoflower, seed co lie, 2 bad things about autos, 1 can't clone, yield is a lot less than a photoperid plant, and yes there are exceptions, I grow for high thc, Dutch passion has a plant called auto ultimate they claim you can pull a key off one plant, most of what I grow are smallish indica or indica Dom hybrids not known for super high yields, sorry that pic won't upload.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2018)

SNOLEPERD said:


> 42g, dry, off 1 plant, Mdanzig sour spyder, only have 1 crappy pic, if you can find it I highly recommend it, Warning this plant has the strongest scent I have ever smelt in an autoflower, seed co lie, 2 bad things about autos, 1 can't clone, yield is a lot less than a photoperid plant, and yes there are exceptions, I grow for high thc, Dutch passion has a plant called auto ultimate they claim you can pull a key off one plant, most of what I grow are smallish indica or indica Dom hybrids not known for super high yields, sorry that pic won't upload.


You CAN clone an auto... I tried it, it worked, i just didn't like the plant that it came from and threw it away... So i know it can be done... Saw it on YouTube also...


----------



## SNOLEPERD (Jul 22, 2018)

Really? Autoflowers are time oriented plants with a limited lifespan i would not think it worth the bother, but if you saw it must be so, I have never heard of anyone even trying to do that, thanx.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2018)

SNOLEPERD said:


> Really? Autoflowers are time oriented plants with a limited lifespan i would not think it worth the bother, but if you saw it must be so, I have never heard of anyone even trying to do that, thanx.


I just wanted to see if it could be done


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I just wanted to see if it could be done


What did it do frank did it actually root and grow like a clone when did you take the cutting


----------



## SNOLEPERD (Jul 22, 2018)

As I stated i grow indica or indica Dom hybrids witch most tend to be smallish, take this northern light at day 35, I have no problem keeping her in veg until day 60, looking at this plant, it's age, and how much longer I can veg it until I switch over to flower base and agent, I guesstimate she will put out 1/2oz of dried cured flower, after awhile you can tell, this site is not uploading my pics, I have a pic of grapefruit by fast buds just before I chopped, looking at her you would swear there is a couple oz, but in the end after drying and cureing I think I pulled 26g of flower, when growing autos sativa Dom plants tend to be bigger and put out more yield, they sell high yield autos but in the end it's a trade off, you can run an autoflower from seed to weed in 70 or 80 days, but you sacrifice real yield to get your pot early.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 22, 2018)

SNOLEPERD said:


> As I stated i grow indica or indica Dom hybrids witch most tend to be smallish, take this northern light at day 35, I have no problem keeping her in veg until day 60, looking at this plant, it's age, and how much longer I can veg it until I switch over to flower base and agent, I guesstimate she will put out 1/2oz of dried cured flower, after awhile you can tell, this site is not uploading my pics, I have a pic of grapefruit by fast buds just before I chopped, looking at her you would swear there is a couple oz, but in the end after drying and cureing I think I pulled 26g of flower, when growing autos sativa Dom plants tend to be bigger and put out more yield, they sell high yield autos but in the end it's a trade off, you can run an autoflower from seed to weed in 70 or 80 days, but you sacrifice real yield to get your pot early.


Did you do any training to your northern lights i also have a northern lights going right now I’ll post a picture tomorrow and have to look in the growbook to see how long I let her veg for she is topped and has some very light lst


----------



## Jweaver (Jul 22, 2018)

My last grow I had 15 SD from MSNl in my 5x5 with a 600 watt that yielded 1lb dried in 2.5 months all in 2 gallon pots


----------



## SNOLEPERD (Jul 22, 2018)

I use a trick, as soon as they pop & stop I take the plastic off a bread tie, now u have a nice little wire, I make a loop around the stem, wire down my seedling and heavy stress train, I allways get a nice thick main stem, that's what u want, this is not advice, just how I do it.


----------



## SNOLEPERD (Jul 22, 2018)

Sorry, I heavy stress train with a fan, when my seedlings pop I wire them down and train, I bealive it tricks your seedlings to thinking there new environment is windy and if they don't get there roots down quick they will get blown away, I leave a nice loop around the stem they don't like touching metal after a bit there stem hardens and the seedling will stand straight within the wire, after that's over I allways have a fan on them lst, and to displace heat, the main stem on my big NL is very large, it is to big, I should have toped her, I allmost dropped it a few weeks ago, broke 2 branches toped 1 branch now have 2, plant has not slowed 1 bit, 42 inc at 35 days, about to outgrow her space and she still shows no sighn of stopping, I call the other one little but it's normal size for her age, she will turn out nice I can tell, I have not decided what to do with the big one, soon she will out grow her light, in fact it's the biggest NL auto I have ever seen, sux I allmost dropped and messed it up.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> What did it do frank didu it actually root and grow like a clone when did you take the cutting


It rooted but didn't grow much


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> It rooted but didn't grow much


I kinda figured it was something like that frank can be done just not really any point in doing it on another note chopped down the other half of my ultimate purple critical plus auto had to let the bottom finish up left more plant matter then I normally would and it’s in the shoebox like you said their also attached to the stems still so I’m gonna try and go as slow as possible think it’s just always been to hot wherever it’s been drying so it dries to quickly


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 23, 2018)

I don’t have a jewelers loupe for another couple weeks till I get paid again so I’m just wondering this is the best photo I could get of them is this plant done do you think I feel like I can see a lot of amber trichs but I’m not very experienced in looking


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I don’t have a jewelers loupe for another couple weeks till I get paid again so I’m just wondering this is the best photo I could get of them is this plant done do you think I feel like I can see a lot of amber trichs but I’m not very experienced in looking


Maybe a few more days...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I don’t have a jewelers loupe for another couple weeks till I get paid again so I’m just wondering this is the best photo I could get of them is this plant done do you think I feel like I can see a lot of amber trichs but I’m not very experienced in looking


Ill say that youre leaves are awfully still green. Mine were like that close to a week ago and most yellow now.


----------



## Jweaver (Jul 23, 2018)

Those are ready to go


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Im also gonna say i think Frank Nitty is AKA DJ Kahledius the guy that says "Congratulations you played yourself" cause he played us acting like a Newbie grower.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Im also gonna say i think Frank Nitty is AKA DJ Kahledius the guy that says "Congratulations you played yourself" cause he played us acting like a Newbie grower.


And MATTYMATT726 is a stand up comedian cause he's full of jokes!!! No, for real though, I'm just an elephant, I never forget anything that's important to me... I like to give it back if I can... Sometimes I laugh at myself for trying to give advice to someone like I know what I'm talking about...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> And MATTYMATT726 is a stand up comedian cause he's full of jokes!!! No, for real though, I'm just an elephant, I never forget anything that's important to me... I like to give it back if I can... Sometimes I laugh at myself for trying to give advice to someone like I know what I'm talking about...


I think im pretty funny. Family clown though from what little i got to my girl before her mother decided to keep her from me she was a funny little joker her own self.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Ill say that youre leaves are awfully still green. Mine were like that close to a week ago and most yellow now.


I just know that’s not the most accurate way most of the other leaves have turned yellow I was figuring another week at the max but when I looked and could see trichs that were starting to turn Amber I knew she was close just didn’t want to wait to long


----------



## gwheels (Jul 23, 2018)

I am in a similar boat. Mine do not feel dense enough but i have a few trichs popping up amber. I will give it 1 more week then they go in the dryer tent. It was my everything tent but i have 3 on the deck so its a dryer for now 

The cheese is ready i think and the amnesia is still throwing white hairs. Both are in the 1 to 2 oz range.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

gwheels said:


> I am in a similar boat. Mine do not feel dense enough but i have a few trichs popping up amber. I will give it 1 more week then they go in the dryer tent. It was my everything tent but i have 3 on the deck so its a dryer for now
> 
> The cheese is ready i think and the amnesia is still throwing white hairs. Both are in the 1 to 2 oz range.


Outdoors, nice!!! Thats how bud is supposed to look...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I just know that’s not the most accurate way most of the other leaves have turned yellow I was figuring another week at the max but when I looked and could see trichs that were starting to turn Amber I knew she was close just didn’t want to wait to long


Not the best way no. Trichs are the go by for sure. Pistil colors and leaves are only helpers. I brought it up for the sole reason that i read multiple times autos dont always shiw amber trichs so its something to keep in mind. If i had a definate answer i would've gave it but i didn't. I would always go by trichs but even than sometimes its not always so clear.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Not the best way no. Trichs are the go by for sure. Pistil colors and leaves are only helpers. I brought it up for the sole reason that i read multiple times autos dont always shiw amber trichs so its something to keep in mind. If i had a definate answer i would've gave it but i didn't. I would always go by trichs but even than sometimes its not always so clear.


This is a photo not a auto I don’t have anymore autos going right now that’s how I gauged my last auto by let it go till the leaves on the bud started turning yellow


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

Let it go til you can't take it anymore!!! MATTYMATT726 has great patience... His plants leaves are probably all yellow now and he still hasnt harvested yet... He is an oak!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Let it go til you can't take it anymore!!! MATTYMATT726 has great patience... His plants leaves are probably all yellow now and he still hasnt harvested yet... He is an oak!!!


This Friday at the latest. Gonna check them tonight.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Let it go til you can't take it anymore!!! MATTYMATT726 has great patience... His plants leaves are probably all yellow now and he still hasnt harvested yet... He is an oak!!!


Don’t wanna let it go to long though then you start losing potency when you start getting more amber then cloudy which is what I was afraid of with the little bit I could see of them in the picture


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Don’t wanna let it go to long though then you start losing potency when you start getting more amber then cloudy which is what I was afraid of with the little bit I could see of them in the picture


100% i like as much cloudy and no amber as i can get. 30% is about most id let get amber.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> 100% i like as much cloudy and no amber as i can get. 30% is about most id let get amber.


See I would assume mine was at least 30% amber from what I could tell but I have a very untrained eye lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> 100% i like as much cloudy and no amber as i can get. 30% is about most id let get amber.


Perhaps I waited too long for mine? Or maybe not long enough?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> This Friday at the latest. Gonna check them tonight.


You are going to have some weight on your hands!!! Send me some!!!XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Perhaps I waited too long for mine? Or maybe not long enough? View attachment 4169942


Do you like the high? See me, i have depression and social anxiety so i prefer cloudy to bring me to the clouds upstairs. The last thing i need is more reason to hide in the couch. As much cloudy and little amber is perfect head high. Cloudy and clwar is rhe paranoid racey shit. The ambers make that pain free body which is nice sometimes but not what i want.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> See I would assume mine was at least 30% amber from what I could tell but I have a very untrained eye lol


You should get rhem now than.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You are going to have some weight on your hands!!! Send me some!!!XD


I believe so. I think ill get atleast 6 dried. The buds are heavy man. If i got closer to 8 id be thrilled but they can't dissapoint me at all the way they grew.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Do you like the high? See me, i have depression and social anxiety so i prefer cloudy to bring me to the clouds upstairs. The last thing i need is more reason to hide in the couch. As much cloudy and little amber is perfect head high. Cloudy and clwar is rhe paranoid racey shit. The ambers make that pain free body which is nice sometimes but not what i want.


: 14377436, member: 475801"]I believe so. I think ill get atleast 6 dried. The buds are heavy man. If i got closer to 8 id be thrilled but they can't dissapoint me at all the way they grew.[/QUOTE]
Soooo, I just checked my gmail and guess what? Chemdogging is on its way!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> : 14377436, member: 475801"]I believe so. I think ill get atleast 6 dried. The buds are heavy man. If i got closer to 8 id be thrilled but they can't dissapoint me at all the way they grew.


Soooo, I just checked my gmail and guess what? Chemdogging is on its way!!![/QUOTE]
Nice. Is that all you bought? I love seeing what free strain/s they send. I got those Deep Blue Chem freebies this past order.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Soooo, I just checked my gmail and guess what? Chemdogging is on its way!!!


Nice. Is that all you bought? I love seeing what free strain/s they send. I got those Deep Blue Chem freebies this past order.[/QUOTE]
Yeah I didn't have enough money on my card at the time to get more


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nice. Is that all you bought? I love seeing what free strain/s they send. I got those Deep Blue Chem freebies this past order.


Yeah I didn't have enough money on my card at the time to get more[/QUOTE]
I hope they turn out good and i might get some myself. They were on my radar for sure.


----------



## SNOLEPERD (Jul 23, 2018)

From what i could make out from your pics you still got a bit to go, at this point keep a close eye on them autos can turn fast, nice job!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Yeah I didn't have enough money on my card at the time to get more


I hope they turn out good and i might get some myself. They were on my radar for sure.[/QUOTE]
Im buying a new light for the tent in the next few days like I said before, another 288 kit... Those nrw stompers are shooting up!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Damn your going to get alot of goodies this run. I can feel it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Damn your going to get alot of goodies this run. I can feel it.


Maaaannnn ,I got TOO MUCH stuff going on right now!!! Look at this gas and guns right here...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

This mauvelous...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

This bagseed plant... If this one is a female,im scroggin the shit out fa bitch!!! XD


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hold all the balls this time please.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Hold all the balls this time please.


No doubt... Man, that bagseed plant is beautiful...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> No doubt... Man, that bagseed plant is beautiful...


Funny thing is that bagseed is so looked down upon like its nothing. 1 properly taken care of bagseed could be some incredible ass shit if the first grower grew the weed it came in and cured and dried it the right way. I remember a bagseed thred here where a grower said he got some of the best fire he ever had from it. Hope it is some secret fire. Id its growing good and looks good and turns oit a girl id maybe take a clone and leave it by itself under 12/12. That way if it was something good as fuck youd have some more.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Funny thing is that bagseed is so looked down upon like its nothing. 1 properly taken care of bagseed could be some incredible ass shit if the first grower grew the weed it came in and cured and dried it the right way. I remember a bagseed thred here where a grower said he got some of the best fire he ever had from it. Hope it is some secret fire. Id its growing good and looks good and turns oit a girl id maybe take a clone and leave it by itself under 12/12. That way if it was something good as fuck youd have some more.


Dude I have a baby jar with seeds in it... Supposed to be pretty good weed... Different strains


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Dude I have a baby jar with seeds in it... Supposed to be pretty good weed... Different strains


Always worth trying.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Always worth trying.


They've all been duds so far...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> They've all been duds so far...


Do you guys harvest the whole plant all at once or do you chop the tops and let the bottoms mature


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Do you guys harvest the whole plant all at once or do you chop the tops and let the bottoms mature


I take it all at once


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I take it all at once


It’s such a hard choice i can see cloudy and lot of amber at the tops of some and Lower ones don’t have any amber also I don’t believe in the more amber more couch lock thing either I think the more amber you have gives you more of the medicinal properties cuz the thc has begun breaking down into cbd just worried about letting the top parts go and the whole top being amber by the time the bottom is mature


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> It’s such a hard choice i can see cloudy and lot of amber at the tops of some and Lower ones don’t have any amber also I don’t believe in the more amber more couch lock thing either I think the more amber you have gives you more of the medicinal properties cuz the thc has begun breaking down into cbd just worried about letting the top parts go and the whole top being amber by the time the bottom is mature


You have to do what you feel... You know what you're looking for in it, so you just have to decide when you're ready to chop it... Its your decision and yours alone...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You have to do what you feel... You know what you're looking for in it, so you just have to decide when you're ready to chop it... Its your decision and yours alone...


Frank I hate you sometimes cuz your just so damn right I’m just horribly impatient and indecisive I want to harvest now but the other side of me is like no wait


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Frank I hate you sometimes cuz your just so damn right I’m just horribly impatient and indecisive I want to harvest now but the other side of me is like no wait


Don't hate the truth,im telling you what god loves, the truth!!! Only you can make the decision... Period,point blank...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Don't hate the truth,im telling you what god loves, the truth!!! Only you can make the decision... Period,point blank...


Frank your the best man love your answer lol now I just gotta decide


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 24, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Frank your the best man love your answer lol now I just gotta decide


Take in stages to find how you like it best. 70 days, 75 and 80 for starters. Once you find what you like, next time try a day or 2 before and a day or 2 after to lock down your personal window for that strain.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Frank your the best man love your answer lol now I just gotta decide


Do YOU think they're ready man?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Take in stages to find how you like it best. 70 days, 75 and 80 for starters. Once you find what you like, next time try a day or 2 before and a day or 2 after to lock down your personal window for that strain.


Riiiiiigggghhhhtttt!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Riiiiiigggghhhhtttt!!!


You know what this means right? Saw some ambers so it was time. I got super ass lazy though and only cut and hung to dry in dark tent. Pilled some small fans but not even much. It wasn't more than 85 in there but i was dripping. Couldn't even do it today. Gonna let dry for 7-10 days, trim and paper bags. Ill show them lazy ass hanging when i get cooled off. Had to take apart system to clean and than shower.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 24, 2018)

They'll look much better in a week for ya.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You know what this means right? Saw some ambers so it was time. I got super ass lazy though and only cut and hung to dry in dark tent. Pilled some small fans but not even much. It wasn't more than 85 in there but i was dripping. Couldn't even do it today. Gonna let dry for 7-10 days, trim and paper bags. Ill show them lazy ass hanging when i get cooled off. Had to take apart system to clean and than shower.


Damn, look at the roots!!! And that stalk is thick as hell!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> They'll look much better in a week for ya.


Finally!!! The wait is over!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Finally!!! The wait is over!!!


I was surprised 2 days ago i didn't see any ambers. Didn't even check yesterday cause i was planning on Friday. Today they have ambers on few different buds so 82 days it is. I couldn't take trimming them man. I hate it more than 50-60 and it was between 80-85 with 60% humidity. I was dripping sweat man. Ill let hand in dark for probably 5 days before taking off all fans and than 7-10 days of drying ill do fine triming and put in bags. Well see how it goes. The stalk was thicker than my fingers for sure. And yeah man those roots. Was a good run i reckon for my first real auto run.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I was surprised 2 days ago i didn't see any ambers. Didn't even check yesterday cause i was planning on Friday. Today they have ambers on few different buds so 82 days it is. I couldn't take trimming them man. I hate it more than 50-60 and it was between 80-85 with 60% humidity. I was dripping sweat man. Ill let hand in dark for probably 5 days before taking off all fans and than 7-10 days of drying ill do fine triming and put in bags. Well see how it goes. The stalk was thicker than my fingers for sure. And yeah man those roots. Was a good run i reckon for my first real auto run.


I enjoyed watching the grow from where I caught it... Hopefully mine will be done by the time you're ready to go again and we can start at the same time!!!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I enjoyed watching the grow from where I caught it... Hopefully mine will be done by the time you're ready to go again and we can start at the same time!!!


Idk man. You gonna be done in 2-3 weeks XD Im only going with 1 atm so ill have room where when you start a new run i can have room already waiting in the tent.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 24, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Idk man. You gonna be done in 2-3 weeks XD Im only going with 1 atm so ill have room where when you start a new run i can have room already waiting in the tent.


Oh,so you're going right back in? My man!!! Thats what I'm talking about baybeeeeee!! !


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jul 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oh,so you're going right back in? My man!!! Thats what I'm talking about baybeeeeee!! !


Gotta wait a week or so for landlord to do a few things up here but yeah. Thinknim moving tent to a different room off the kitchen to make filling rez easier.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 25, 2018)

Decided think I’m gonna take the branches with tops that are showing good amount of amber then in another day or two take some of the other branches that haven’t fully matured and see which one I like better this will be the firat photo I’ve topped and grown to maturity so still kinda on the fence with topping think I’m gonna get away from it for now until i have a new space and can properly grow with an hps light cuz their just not filling out like I want them to and feel like I would get more out of just some very light training so hopefully things will go my way and by the time winter rolls around I’ll be in a new space where I can really maximize my plants potential and try out some scrogging scenarios


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 25, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Decided think I’m gonna take the branches with tops that are showing good amount of amber then in another day or two take some of the other branches that haven’t fully matured and see which one I like better this will be the firat photo I’ve topped and grown to maturity so still kinda on the fence with topping think I’m gonna get away from it for now until i have a new space and can properly grow with an hps light cuz their just not filling out like I want them to and feel like I would get more out of just some very light training so hopefully things will go my way and by the time winter rolls around I’ll be in a new space where I can really maximize my plants potential and try out some scrogging scenarios


Its so much easier to make your own decisions and stand up on them...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 25, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Its so much easier to make your own decisions and stand up on them...


Your completely right there frank couldn’t agree more I am just very unsure and after my first two harvests being less then impressive really wanna try and get this one right.... was just watching a video on YouTube and this guy was talking about how he thought cutting the leaves off while still wet led to the bleeding of chlorophyll which in turn caused the buds to smell and taste like grass of course I take everything with a grain of salt anyways but it was something for me to think about by figuring out what everyone else is doing right I can figure out what I’m doing wrong


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Its so much easier to make your own decisions and stand up on them...


I did it frank chopped down half of the afghani got it hanging in paper bags we’ll see in a couple days if the other half is closer to done


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I did it frank chopped down half of the afghani got it hanging in paper bags we’ll see in a couple days if the other half is closer to done


Its going to work out for you, wait and see...


----------



## Poontanger (Jul 26, 2018)

im not much of a grower but the best i can do dry from a auto is 7.5 oz it was a autopounder, by auto seeds


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> im not much of a grower but the best i can do dry from a auto is 7.5 oz it was a autopounder, by auto seeds


Pretty good amount of weed if you ask me...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 26, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> im not much of a grower but the best i can do dry from a auto is 7.5 oz it was a autopounder, by auto seeds


That’s nothing to scoff at my friend that’s a lot of pot for a single plant for an auto at that


----------



## Poontanger (Jul 26, 2018)

yes I spose your right , its just when u see what some are getting with photo's for the extra month, makes you wonder & that 7.5 I got took 105 days not 85 like the breeders say (surprise surprise)


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 26, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> yes I spose your right , its just when u see what some are getting with photo's for the extra month, makes you wonder & that 7.5 I got took 105 days not 85 like the breeders say (surprise surprise)


Hey man I am a complete novice so if I score an oz off a plant I’m perfectly happy be proud of what you grow that’s an accomplishment I hope someday to get close to what you pulled off a plant


----------



## Poontanger (Jul 26, 2018)

you will, just don't over do anything, especially fert, can do more harm than good


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 26, 2018)

Poontanger said:


> yes I spose your right , its just when u see what some are getting with photo's for the extra month, makes you wonder & that 7.5 I got took 105 days not 85 like the breeders say (surprise surprise)


Yeah my autos took about that long also...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Jul 30, 2018)

Couple of bud shots from the NL that I’m waiting to finish up got roughly like 3 weeks left give or take got a heavy bud clone and a strain called beam me up from the local dispensary as well inside and I’m so ready to just take a break and focus on my girls outside if anyone ever thinks growing isn’t hard work and a lot of time they are seriously mistaken


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 30, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Couple of bud shots from the NL that I’m waiting to finish up got roughly like 3 weeks left give or take got a heavy bud clone and a strain called beam me up from the local dispensary as well inside and I’m so ready to just take a break and focus on my girls outside if anyone ever thinks growing isn’t hard work and a lot of time they are seriously mistaken


That's right


----------



## Hochh130 (Aug 9, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I don’t have a jewelers loupe for another couple weeks till I get paid again so I’m just wondering this is the best photo I could get of them is this plant done do you think I feel like I can see a lot of amber trichs but I’m not very experienced in looking


This sure look ready to me


----------



## Tupapa (Aug 12, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I've grown 6 of the Kush freebies from seedsman. Highest yield for me was just under 4oz with no training. My highest yielding auto was my most recent White Widow which was topped and trained. Came in at 7.5oz.
> View attachment 4127153


With cfls?


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Aug 12, 2018)

Tupapa said:


> With cfls?


That would be awesome from 4 cfl's but no. That grow was a 220 wall watt led.


----------



## jasperr (Aug 14, 2018)

I got 230gram from a northern lights auto flower once, under 250w HID light
But it was my first grow so I fucked up the drying proces and had 230gram shitty weed haha


----------



## Kegstand420 (Aug 16, 2018)

jasperr said:


> I got 230gram from a northern lights auto flower once, under 250w HID light
> But it was my first grow so I fucked up the drying proces and had 230gram shitty weed haha


I managed to do that not once but twice jasperr it sucks after all your hard work to make it to that point but that’s how you learn


----------



## jasperr (Aug 16, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I managed to do that not once but twice jasperr it sucks after all your hard work to make it to that point but that’s how you learn


It wasn't that bad though, I have a volcano vaporizer so the bad taste and such wasn't so noticeable when vaping. It's not like i had to throw away 230 grams of weed. 
But yeah, drying and curing is my top priority now! I bet it's yours too now haha


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those look good, and you don't need to impress me. it's just a matter of genetics. the plants that have the autoflowering gene developed it to survive in harsh growing conditions and short seasons. they don't have time to grow a lot of trichs, they've been bred to sprint to the finish. when you mix those genetics with a photoperiod plant, you lose some of its potential size and potency to gain the autoflowering trait. so like i said, i got nothing against them, i've grown some and will grow more, and some has been awesome. but the same photo pheno without the ruderalis would have been better....


This is an auto. See any trichs?


----------



## Bud1284 (Aug 22, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I've grown 6 of the Kush freebies from seedsman. Highest yield for me was just under 4oz with no training. My highest yielding auto was my most recent White Widow which was topped and trained. Came in at 7.5oz.
> View attachment 4127153


After how may days did you top it? 4th node? 5th node?


----------



## Kegstand420 (Aug 22, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> This is an auto. See any trichs?View attachment 4184615


Do I see any the fucking thing is loaded my man and not close to harvest yet by the looks of them but that is a really nice bud super frosty looking keep checking them trichs over the next couple weeks they can go from cloudy to amber in a very short time


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 22, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> Do I see any the fucking thing is loaded my man and not close to harvest yet by the looks of them but that is a really nice bud super frosty looking keep checking them trichs over the next couple weeks they can go from cloudy to amber in a very short time


Spoken like a seasoned veteran


----------



## Kegstand420 (Aug 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Spoken like a seasoned veteran


I’ve learned a lot in my short time frank especially from you and a couple other guys


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 22, 2018)

Kegstand420 said:


> I’ve learned a lot in my short time frank especially from you and a couple other guys


Just passing on what I've learned here, but truthfully im learning right along with you...


----------



## Kegstand420 (Aug 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just passing on what I've learned here, but truthfully im learning right along with you...


That’s what it’s all about man learning and passing on the good information and trying to discern through the bullshit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> This is an auto. See any trichs?View attachment 4184615


yeah, and i would have seen more if it wasn't an auto........since you brought it up, i was happy to let it die......that's a nice looking plant. as i've said all along, i'm not an auto hater, i'm growing two right now. i just recognize the limitations of the ruderalis gene, where it seems most people have absolutely no idea of how genetics works.


----------



## Kegstand420 (Aug 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, and i would have seen more if it wasn't an auto........since you brought it up, i was happy to let it die......that's a nice looking plant. as i've said all along, i'm not an auto hater, i'm growing two right now. i just recognize the limitations of the ruderalis gene, where it seems most people have absolutely no idea of how genetics works.


Do you really have nothing better to do then come and mess with a guy like that we get it you don’t like them wish they didn’t exist and think they are inferior in every single way get your negativity out of here


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, and i would have seen more if it wasn't an auto........since you brought it up, i was happy to let it die......that's a nice looking plant. as i've said all along, i'm not an auto hater, i'm growing two right now. i just recognize the limitations of the ruderalis gene, where it seems most people have absolutely no idea of how genetics works.


Is that the only way to make an auto? By crossing it with the ruderalis plant?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is that the only way to make an auto? By crossing it with the ruderalis plant?


there is also an iranian strain that does the same thing, and maybe one other, but ruderalis seems to be the most popular and the most stable. it also produces very nice plants when bred by knowledgeable breeders


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there is also an iranian strain that does the same thing, and maybe one other, but ruderalis seems to be the most popular and the most stable. it also produces very nice plants when bred by knowledgeable breeders


Mephisto genetics...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mephisto genetics...


If you're looking for a company that is focused on one thing, then look no further... Im having a little issue with one of my Mephisto girls but for the most part they're at the top of the list when it comes to making auto strains... Hands down...


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## CikaBika (Aug 26, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Its not hard to veg a photo for 2 months and get a huge yeild. You don't even need to hugely skilled for that. Than same person gets 3/4 weeks max on an auto, underpreforms and auto is a joke. Autos take more skill, learning, patience, ect... to actually grow good. That is my OPINION on why people bash autos.


Dude I entered in world of growing with autos.. I tried few time photo's I wasnt satisfied with potency or weed.. I'm heavy smoker but weak grower.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 26, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> Dude I entered in world of growing with autos.


Welcome.


CikaBika said:


> I tried few time photo's I wasnt satisfied with potency or weed.


You probably didnt have fire genetics.


CikaBika said:


> I'm heavy smoker but weak grower.


Keep learning we all start somewhere.


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and the photo strain they used to produce that plant would have produce 3 lbs....and it would have had a higher thc content


only idiot can claim that % of thc is what makes weed strong..Its like saying 100% alcohol is the best to get drunk..


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 26, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You probably didnt have fire genetics.
> 
> Keep learning we all start somewhere.


I just wanted to say that For me autos were much much simpler to start and you must be real anti talent to completely f up the autos..

I grew samsara seeds, and HSO purple train wreck.. that were my photo. p tries..


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 26, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> I just wanted to say that For me autos were much much simpler to start and you must be real anti talent to completely f up the autos..
> 
> I grew samsara seeds, and HSO purple train wreck.. that were my photo. p tries..


Thank that tough ruderalis trait. Some autos dont respond well to the least amount of stress and I blame the breeders on that though.
I looked at that HSO purple trainwreck, 15-17% THC. I havent smoked in awhile man (2years). I only grow weed for the medicinal purposes. My patients dont wanted to get blasted so I try to keep thc low. I think theres some truth to that amount of thc does make weed strong but the other things like cbd, cbg, etc., and terpenoids. Too much for me to learn still!!


----------



## CikaBika (Aug 26, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Thank that tough ruderalis trait. Some autos dont respond well to the least amount of stress and I blame the breeders on that though.
> I looked at that HSO purple trainwreck, 15-17% THC. I havent smoked in awhile man (2years). I only grow weed for the medicinal purposes. My patients dont wanted to get blasted so I try to keep thc low. I think theres some truth to that amount of thc does make weed strong but the other things like cbd, cbg, etc., and terpenoids. Too much for me to learn still!!


Like I said I'm not much of a grower.. And I had bad bad conditions half of the time (summer temps etc) , but autos respond very well to stress, I never had any nanners, or Hermies. And I abuse them a lot.. And yes you dont have to f with 12/12 and be afraid of light leeks.. 
I KNOW THERE IS A WHOLE TRUTH in fact that thc % doesn't have major factor on how high will you get. Its like with alcohol.. 
You don't get same drunk (at lest I don't) with vodka or with rum..Or beer or wine.. If its only about pro-cent of alcohol then we be all drinking STROH (80% of alcohol) or pure alcohol..I think its combo of terps and other stuff plus thc %..


----------



## Kegstand420 (Sep 4, 2018)

This is one of my girls outside bagseed LSD I’ve never personally seen pink hairs before and don’t know if they will stick around but they are really cool looking


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 14, 2019)

pop22 said:


> Auto Ultimate. Gave 312 grams dry
> 
> View attachment 4148230


Beautiful work


----------



## pop22 (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, its the only naturally occurring autofloweing Cannabis. However, most modern autoflowers, at least those bred properly, have little of the Ruderalis genetics left in them. BTW, many photo period "fast" strains have Ruderalis in them to speed up flowering.


Frank Nitty said:


> Is that the only way to make an auto? By crossing it with the ruderalis plant?


----------



## Poontanger (Mar 15, 2019)

My 2 cents worth , the best ive done is 7 OZ bone dry, from a Autopounder from Auto seeds, but I think ive learnt to grow better scince then , for sum reason I cant grow a photo for shit, so its back to the Autos, but what to grow , so many claims of possible yields , so I suppose its trial & error , & I admit , im far from good grower , ive seen what is possible , so its me & my setup , but try I shall


----------



## CikaBika (Mar 16, 2019)

My record is 110g.. Thats 4 oz..  4 assed monkey by meohisto..


----------



## yummy fur (Mar 16, 2019)

I love the simplicity and convenience of not having to require a dark zone and all its attendant complexities. Only finished one auto so far which returned nine + zip.


----------



## nekvt (Mar 16, 2019)

I got a little over 11 ounces dry from Mephisto's Forum Stomper in a Waterfarm.


----------



## Poontanger (Mar 16, 2019)

Yummy fur......nice plant , id B very happy with 11 OZ dry ………..good job


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 16, 2019)

yummy fur said:


> I love the simplicity and convenience of not having to require a dark zone and all its attendant complexities. Only finished one auto so far which returned nine + zip.


So you ran them for 24hrs?


----------



## nekvt (Mar 16, 2019)

I have always run mine 24/7.


----------



## Poontanger (Mar 16, 2019)

just looked on the Mephisto page , the highest yielding strains they had were only 5 oz,so they claim, do they play down the possibilities , if so , it would be the only seed bank that does …….most banks try to tell us youll get 2 pound @ 24% thc !!!


----------



## nekvt (Mar 16, 2019)

Poontanger said:


> just looked on the Mephisto page , the highest yielding strains they had were only 5 oz,so they claim, do they play down the possibilities , if so , it would be the only seed bank that does …….most banks try to tell us youll get 2 pound @ 24% thc !!!


I've found them to be a little on the conservative side. I just pulled a little over 6 zips from one of their Sweet & Sours in a 3 gallon smartpot with Promix.


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 16, 2019)

Off one plant! Running on a 24 hour schedule?! Good job dude


----------



## nekvt (Mar 16, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> Off one plant! Running on a 24 hour schedule?! Good job dude


Thanks! Yes, off of one plant in 86 days from sprout. Her sister was ready about a week earlier and yielded just over 4 ounces.


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 16, 2019)

Awesome! what kinda lights did you use?


----------



## yummy fur (Mar 16, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> So you ran them for 24hrs?


No, they were 20/4 but the point is that I don't have to care about light leaks and veg and flower doesn't need to be separate. I've moved down to 19/5 not for any particular reason.


----------



## nekvt (Mar 16, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> Awesome! what kinda lights did you use?


They spent their 1st five weeks under 2 cobshop cobs before moving them to my 4x4 tent with a 600w hps.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 16, 2019)

Autoflower.net shows concistant yields of a pound from top growers doing autos


----------



## nekvt (Mar 16, 2019)

bobqp said:


> Autoflower.net shows concistant yields of a pound from top growers doing autos


To consistently get a pound they are doing DWC. I'm not sure why but the hydro seems to delay the switch to flowering by about a week. Bigger plants, bigger harvest.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 16, 2019)

Poontanger said:


> just looked on the Mephisto page , the highest yielding strains they had were only 5 oz,so they claim, do they play down the possibilities , if so , it would be the only seed bank that does …….most banks try to tell us youll get 2 pound @ 24% thc !!!


Wrong. Ripley's og is said to have up to 300 grm or 10.?? Oz per plant and a SODK has got 7 oz recorded on AFN.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2019)

About a pound ......... 



Sorry


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 17, 2019)

Interesting stuff dudes! I would like to refrain from the hps’s  do y’all think I can get great results from a powerful cob or led with full spectrum?


----------



## nekvt (Mar 17, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> Interesting stuff dudes! I would like to refrain from the hps’s  do y’all think I can get great results from a powerful cob or led with full spectrum?


Yes you can.


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 17, 2019)

Beautiful! I shall come barring awesome pictures soon of the grow in progress. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## nekvt (Mar 17, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> Beautiful!* I shall come barring awesome pictures soon of the grow in progress.* Thanks for the help everyone


Looking forward to seeing your grow. If you think of it tag me when you get it started.


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 17, 2019)

Will do dude. Looking forward to it myself! There will be buds


----------



## nekvt (Mar 17, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> Will do dude. Looking forward to it myself! There will be buds


What strains do you plan on growing? My favorite auto so far has been these two Mephisto Sweet & Sour. I love the taste and between the 2 that I did I ended up with over 10 ounces of hard hitting tasty smoke. I don't push my plants at all. I've always gone by the belief that it's better to underfeed than it is to overfeed plants. All I used on the S&S was megacrop and a bit of calmag from time to time. All of my feedings were under 500ppm including my water that runs around 50-60ppm.


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 17, 2019)

Well I was thinking on getting either Cookie Monster auto and auto ultimate or some easy to grow Indica. What are those methods you just mentioned, I’d be interested in not going too ham with the nuts myself


----------



## nekvt (Mar 17, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> Well I was thinking on getting either Cookie Monster auto and auto ultimate or some easy to grow Indica. What are those methods you just mentioned, I’d be interested in not going too ham with the nuts myself


I only use Megacrop & a bit of calmag when needed. Megacrop is an all in one nute. It's made it much easier for me since switching from the GH trio. Plus the plants seem to love it. Megacrop has come out with a newer version Megacrop II that does have more calmag in it. I'm currently using it but have noticed that it still isn't enough for some strains. There is a coupon on their website for a free sample if you wanted to try it. When I got my sample it cost me around $6 in shipping.


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 17, 2019)

Sounds like some groovy stuff man, I’ll definitely put it on my list. And what kinda soil do you use for the ladys with the calmag and megacrop?


----------



## nekvt (Mar 17, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> Sounds like some groovy stuff man, I’ll definitely put it on my list. And what kinda soil do you use for the ladys with the calmag and megacrop?


I either do hempy buckets with 100% perlite or Promix with a little extra perlite mixed in.


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice, which do you think is better?


----------



## nekvt (Mar 17, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> Nice, which do you think is better?


They both work well for me. I seem to have healthier plants when running hempy, but I've gotten bigger yields in promix.


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 17, 2019)

And does that effectively change the tastes


----------



## nekvt (Mar 17, 2019)

Not that I have noticed. Everything I've grown by Mephisto has been fantastic. I'm looking forward to seeing how my Barneys Farm lemon CBD auto does.


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 17, 2019)

right on I’m actually looking at these cream mandarin xl auto from sweet seeds


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> right on I’m actually looking at these cream mandarin xl auto from sweet seeds


Theres a guy did a gorw here months back(Mikebuds, if i remember) he had some of these maybe not the XL but finished 55 days and got 4+ oz. per plant. Ive always ment to grab thses for myself.


----------



## yummy fur (Mar 18, 2019)

Poontanger said:


> Yummy fur......nice plant , id B very happy with 11 OZ dry ………..good job


That photo is my current ThinkBig, the 9 zip + was from this one  I still don't believe it yielded 9 zip. The photo in my post was my current girl who is larger in every way, colas are double in size in all dimensions. So this could be a one pound plant, but bud rot is going to be a challenge;



nekvt said:


> To consistently get a pound they are doing DWC. I'm not sure why but the hydro seems to delay the switch to flowering by about a week. Bigger plants, bigger harvest.


Yes, I have found this. I use a shallow water culture which allows for a better bigger root structure. It is my belief that a plant can sense if it's root system is able to grow well and fast and if it senses this then development seems to slow by a week or two allowing the plant to grow bigger. I have my current plant in a 12" pot filled to the brim with clay pellets, then the roots come out of the bottom into an air space and then sit in a shallow pool of nutrient.  

Having a powerful and expansive root system allows other techniques more leeway for example defoliation is more effective with a larger root system.



Lovenug said:


> Interesting stuff dudes! I would like to refrain from the hps’s  do y’all think I can get great results from a powerful cob or led with full spectrum?


You can get great results from almost any light. My first 9 zip was using a viparspectra, current grow used 96Elite boards. I'm getting a better spread and better efficiency and more control over distribution, but the light itself is not the reason for the quality of the buds produced.


----------



## Bookush34 (Mar 22, 2019)

White widow XXL from Dinafem seeds. 

9 OZ


----------



## Lovenug (Mar 23, 2019)

Bookush34 said:


> View attachment 4305116 White widow XXL from Dinafem seeds.
> 
> 9 OZ


Nice work man looks great! What kinda setup you got going if you don’t mind me askin


----------



## Bookush34 (Mar 23, 2019)

Lovenug said:


> Nice work man looks great! What kinda setup you got going if you don’t mind me askin


3gal Hempy buckets. Perlite/hydroton 
550watts COBs.
20/4 lights.


----------



## Axys (Mar 23, 2019)

Ripley’s OG 280 grams of prime bud, around 120 grams b grade and 200 grams of larf


----------



## KonopCh (Jun 2, 2019)

Should be in 250-350g dry range.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 2, 2019)

Do any of you guys make your own auto seeds. I'm a bit behind this year making seeds


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2019)

i haven't, but as i understand it, the process is the same. you just really have to be on top of your timing, because there is very little room for error.


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)

Just admit it, you've been cloning autos all along without telling us how.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 2, 2019)

KonopCh said:


> Should be in 250-350g dry range.


I agree... Looks like diamonds... Great job!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 2, 2019)

Axys said:


> Ripley’s OG 280 grams of prime bud, around 120 grams b grade and 200 grams of larf View attachment 4305368


Getting mine tomorrow!!! That and more Forum Stomper and maybe AVT...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 2, 2019)

nekvt said:


> I only use Megacrop & a bit of calmag when needed. Megacrop is an all in one nute. It's made it much easier for me since switching from the GH trio. Plus the plants seem to love it. Megacrop has come out with a newer version Megacrop II that does have more calmag in it. I'm currently using it but have noticed that it still isn't enough for some strains. There is a coupon on their website for a free sample if you wanted to try it. When I got my sample it cost me around $6 in shipping.


Just bought a big ass bag of it yesterday...


----------



## Axys (Jun 2, 2019)

Just pulled 180g of prime bud from a Sour stomper after drying.


----------



## Axys (Jun 2, 2019)

This was about 10 days before harvest


----------



## Axys (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Josh33 (Jun 4, 2019)

I can’t seem to get over 4 ounces of an auto . What’s the trick I wanna know. I too am very impressed with autos I think they are a freak of nature and from what everyone is saying here about them and their yields makes me want to go all autos from now on!


----------



## Axys (Jun 4, 2019)

Megacrop helped increase my yields.


----------



## Josh33 (Jun 4, 2019)

I


Axys said:


> Megacrop helped increase my yields.


m terrified of stressing them out though I had one not grow past 4 inches and fully flowered. So I’ve been careful since by monster cropping you mean bending branches till they break just not broken off ?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 4, 2019)

Josh33 said:


> I
> 
> m terrified of stressing them out though I had one not grow past 4 inches and fully flowered. So I’ve been careful since by monster cropping you mean bending branches till they break just not broken off ?


He's talking Nutrients i believe. Megacrop is SUPER good 1 part powder.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 4, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> He's talking Nutrients i believe. Megacrop is SUPER good 1 part powder.


theres the 300g sample to and what I did is I got the lowest of the pk of calmag for 20 so worth I guess but its a solid line


----------



## Josh33 (Jun 4, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> He's talking Nutrients i believe. Megacrop is SUPER good 1 part powder.


Oh okay thanks for clearing that up , well I’m gonna have get me some of that then thanks guys both of you I’m gonna try it on my current or next grow


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Jun 4, 2019)

Josh33 said:


> Oh okay thanks for clearing that up , well I’m gonna have get me some of that then thanks guys both of you I’m gonna try it on my current or next grow


Its greenleafnutrients.com and if you choose the 300 gram you can get it free aside from $3.99 shipping cost.


----------



## Josh33 (Jun 4, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Its greenleafnutrients.com and if you choose the 300 gram you can get it free aside from $3.99 shipping cost.


WHAT! I’m on it then , can’t beat that


----------



## Humanrob (Jun 13, 2019)

Josh33 said:


> I'm terrified of stressing them out though I had one not grow past 4 inches and fully flowered.


I have one doing that this year, it's just frozen in time and even though it looks healthy, it's barely growing, even in the ground under the sun. I've been told that the first few weeks of an autos life are critical, and that one was shocked pretty hard as a baby (long story). Of course, others grown along side it were fine. Which brings me to my ultimate opinion/point on this:



Josh33 said:


> I can’t seem to get over 4 ounces of an auto . What’s the trick I wanna know. I too am very impressed with autos I think they are a freak of nature and from what everyone is saying here about them and their yields makes me want to go all autos from now on!


Genetics. 

I had over a dozen autos outside last year, some were huge and some were very small and all were treated similarly enough that their size differences can not be attributed to environmental factors. We had a very long cold spring last year, it impacted some and not others, that's genetics. I had three seeds from the same pack, two put out the usual 3-5oz, the third put out about 1.5lbs. Completely genetics (and one random anomaly). 

Autos are still fairly new and there are a lot of genes in the pool, I think it's going to be a roll of the dice for a while. Sure, there are environmental things that we can do to give the ones with big growth genes the best opportunity to hit their potential, I'm just saying that's only half the equation, at best. In my opinion.


----------



## Axys (Jun 13, 2019)

Just pulled 6.5 oz's from a Sour stomper and 7 oz's from a Walter white. Sweet and Sour looks like it will only spit out 4-5 oz's but they are gonna be huge fat buds.


----------



## RStone77 (Jun 13, 2019)

Josh33 said:


> I can’t seem to get over 4 ounces of an auto . What’s the trick I wanna know. I too am very impressed with autos I think they are a freak of nature and from what everyone is saying here about them and their yields makes me want to go all autos from now on!


All auto is the way to go. You do spend more $$$ on power though, at least if you are like me and run 24/0 seed to harvest. I run the occasional photoperiod but I definitely prefer autos.


----------



## PerkyBudz345 (Nov 25, 2019)

KonopCh said:


> Should be in 250-350g dry range.


Hey what strain is this, where did you buy it from. Also is ILGM a reputable site with good genetics?


----------



## .Smoke (Nov 25, 2019)

PerkyBudz345 said:


> Hey what strain is this, where did you buy it from. Also is ILGM a reputable site with good genetics?


My current autos from ILGM Mix Pack 2.0. Seems fine to me


----------



## Axys (Nov 27, 2019)

Ripley’s og just produced 321g of prime bud, GWKush 170g , Toof Decay 210g. All in waterfarms


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2019)

Axys said:


> Ripley’s og just produced 321g of prime bud, GWKush 170g , Toof Decay 210g. All in waterfarms


I believe it!!!


----------



## Axys (Nov 27, 2019)

Tent a couple weeks before harvest of first plant,toof decay back left was planted 24 days after ROG back right and a pic of sour crack


----------



## Devil's sidekick (Dec 4, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I've grown 6 of the Kush freebies from seedsman. Highest yield for me was just under 4oz with no training. My highest yielding auto was my most recent White Widow which was topped and trained. Came in at 7.5oz.
> View attachment 4127153


What seed bank was your white widow from?


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 4, 2019)

eh, I tried em awhile back.... perhaps the genetics have improved but I was not impressed. For the amount of time and how finicky they were in veg I'd rather run photoperiod.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Dec 4, 2019)

Devil's sidekick said:


> What seed bank was your white widow from?


Seedbank of SwiSHa. Original WW was from Nirvana.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 4, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Seedbank of SwiSHa. Original WW was from Nirvana.


 YEAH BOY!!!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Dec 4, 2019)

Got a Strawberry cheesecake thats like 6ft with 12 nodes before the main cola. Atleast a half pound when dry. Shes in a 2 gallon fabric pot of coco and drinks like 2 gallons a day in flower. Perfect VPD until a hot day tripped my ac breaker and she dried up. She got alittle crispy but looks to finish strong still.


----------



## mpaull (Dec 7, 2019)

Kegstand420 said:


> Just curious am growing an autoflower for the first time and just wondering if they are actually worth it or not or should I just stick to regular photo-period photo is of a Kush auto freebie from Seedsman


I got 8 0z off a Blue Amnesia XXL from Dinafem seeds.


----------



## mpaull (Dec 7, 2019)

Greenterra said:


> I'm looking for good place to grab autos something with strong kush taste don't really care about as much about yeild as I do flavor any good info of place ships to Canada thanks


Dinafem has a great selection of high yield autos


----------



## JAMEZ420 (Dec 7, 2019)

Kegstand420 said:


> Just curious am growing an autoflower for the first time and just wondering if they are actually worth it or not or should I just stick to regular photo-period photo is of a Kush auto freebie from Seedsman


I growing diesel autoflower first time flowering a plant tomorrow will be 4 full weeks in flowering


----------



## shiva71 (Dec 14, 2019)

First grow, Dutch Passion euforia auto dwc under Qb228, 6 Oz, lost 1 Oz to rot.
Check out the DP sub on autoflower.net - their autos are producing some monstrous yields.


----------



## DrKiz (Dec 14, 2019)

2nd grow - 6 oz off a green poison xl from sweet seeds. Promix soil, Samsung Lm301b.

23 oz. 6 plants total in a 4x4. All autos.


----------



## JAMEZ420 (Dec 14, 2019)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Its not hard to veg a photo for 2 months and get a huge yeild. You don't even need to hugely skilled for that. Than same person gets 3/4 weeks max on an auto, underpreforms and auto is a joke. Autos take more skill, learning, patience, ect... to actually grow good. That is my OPINION on why people bash autos.


So me being a newbie never flowered a plant before in my life I have had plants in veg bit had to trash them before I could flower them I'm doing good ?


----------



## Fiete (Dec 18, 2019)

Auto Blackberry Gum 350g 

220 Watt Total


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 18, 2019)

lmao looked up my notes, it HAS been awhile since I did anything related to this hobby. Guess auto's were brand new, I ran the Lowryder #2 strain, one plant stood out more than the others and pulled ~3 oz, rest were around 1oz. Might have been due to the larger shading, poor canopy management, etc. Smoke was decent, a bit leafy, green with orange hairs and very sticky. Not as potent as I would've hoped for compared to how it looked, but friends never complained or seemed to notice. I went back to photoperiods after that.


Rapid rooters -> Botanicare AeroJet system with 600w MH/HPS


----------



## Blitz35 (Dec 27, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I've grown 6 of the Kush freebies from seedsman. Highest yield for me was just under 4oz with no training. My highest yielding auto was my most recent White Widow which was topped and trained. Came in at 7.5oz.
> View attachment 4127153


Im not sure who you're trying to fool with this pic, but that is not a 4 oz plant and no chance in hell it's 7+ oz's! Not even wet weight! You have cfl bulbs hanging over it, small airy buds..that plant in the picture is no more than 2 oz's dry weight!!!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Dec 27, 2019)

Blitz35 said:


> Im not sure who you're trying to fool with this pic, but that is not a 4 oz plant and no chance in hell it's 7+ oz's! Not even wet weight! You have cfl bulbs hanging over it, small airy buds..that plant in the picture is no more than 2 oz's dry weight!!!


Yep totally grew that with cfls buddy.... That plant has an entire grow journal with weights and pictures of everything. Go try and ruin someone elses day with your bad vibes. Best of luck to you with that.


----------



## Cleanfinish93 (Dec 28, 2019)

I normally pull about 4 ounces of fat nugs per auto only gree them twice I got 20 ounce off about 5 of them under 800 watts of blurple leds


----------



## Axys (Dec 28, 2019)

I should clarify that I grow in water farms (dwc) so for the most part they are bigger than Mephisto advertises as the large side of a strain.


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 19, 2020)

Dunno but hope to find out.
My max was 1oz mamba negra under 2' 96w t5 lol 
Autos r not e z.
Needs good prep work and testing environment.
Finally dialed in for seedings. I never got anything this nice after 7-14 days surface. They have come a long way (good breeders).
Soiless and megacrop to start. 
And dont transplant, or just trick it by cutting the bottom half of the cup before root shows at bottom and transplant. I line it with burlap to hold the roots.
Hoping to do 1 more BA xxl n Fb mex airlines outdoors soon too.


----------



## King Oberon (Feb 17, 2021)

Just got a little over 1.5 lbs from Gorilla Glue

We got a little lazy on trimming, so some sugar leaves still need a little cut. But otherwise, pretty good.

24 hour light cycle until 8th week, then flipped to 20/4 

Curing her now


----------



## joneskevin12414 (May 4, 2021)

239 grams on a single Auto triple xl .


----------



## Poontanger (May 4, 2021)

King Oberon said:


> Just got a little over 1.5 lbs from Gorilla Glue
> 
> We got a little lazy on trimming, so some sugar leaves still need a little cut. But otherwise, pretty good.
> 
> ...


Great work, would you mind telling us your growing method,, and do you have favourite strains or breeders 4 autos when considering yield ??
Top job on your gorilla glue


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 4, 2021)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Seedbank of SwiSHa. Original WW was from Nirvana.


@SwiSHa85 ,WHERE ARE YOU???!!!???!!!


----------



## Davjb (Mar 21, 2022)

Barney's farm Lsd Auto, biggest yield yet from 240w led 3500k was 331 grams / 11.8 oz.


----------



## ISK (Mar 22, 2022)

My biggest ever was 270 grams (9.6 oz)....Crap King - Early Miss auto.


----------



## yummy fur (Mar 24, 2022)

17 zip is my biggest, I've had a few 13's and plenty in the 8-11 range, my smallest grow was 4, ironically from the same bean batch that produced a 13.


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Mar 25, 2022)

ANC said:


> Nope, I have grown amnesia haze auto. But outdoors. Was the most bud to plant ratio have seen.
> Thrown outside from seed at about peak summer. I still think about that weed.


I like that , " I still think about that weed " lol I know what you mean


----------



## yummy fur (Mar 25, 2022)

@twentyeight.threefive ha ha? Please explain.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Mar 26, 2022)

yummy fur said:


> @twentyeight.threefive ha ha? Please explain.


17 ounce off one auto? Must be your 3.4 EC flowering feed. Nice, well done.


----------



## bigmikebordeaux1987 (Apr 1, 2022)

Blitz35 said:


> Im not sure who you're trying to fool with this pic, but that is not a 4 oz plant and no chance in hell it's 7+ oz's! Not even wet weight! You have cfl bulbs hanging over it, small airy buds..that plant in the picture is no more than 2 oz's dry weight!!!


That's the same exact thing I thought lmao! Maybe the whole plant hung up and weighed right after chop. Ha the attached pic is my wedding cake auto in week 9 she's 5+ foot tall from top of cooler. Idk how much I'll get from her but she's a fuckin tree so it's gonna be a lot. I have a skunk auto in soil same age and she's but ready to chop. Not that big of buds but she'll probably pull 3 Oz dry


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 15, 2022)

A bit over 7 ounces. GDP auto in a 2x4.


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 16, 2022)

Kegstand420 said:


> Just curious am growing an autoflower for the first time and just wondering if they are actually worth it or not or should I just stick to regular photo-period photo is of a Kush auto freebie from Seedsman


Yeah throw that one away it's not very potent .. lol , I like autos because I have a studio apartment I can do my legal limit of 6 and you can try different varieties fairly quick and boom do it again


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 16, 2022)

Kegstand420 said:


> Just curious am growing an autoflower for the first time and just wondering if they are actually worth it or not or should I just stick to regular photo-period photo is of a Kush auto freebie from Seedsman


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 16, 2022)

About …. A pound


----------



## Feo309 (Apr 18, 2022)

10.5 ounces.

Mephisto Strawberry Nuggets, HLG 300L Rspec for lighting.

SIP with 10 gallons organic soil, 4 gallon water reservoir. Water only from seed to harvest with just some mosquito bits to deal with a fungus gnat issue.

Plant was only 27 inches tall. Nobody could have been more surprised than me at how much it produced.


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 24, 2022)

Kegstand420 said:


> Just curious am growing an autoflower for the first time and just wondering if they are actually worth it or not or should I just stick to regular photo-period photo is of a Kush auto freebie from Seedsman


Working on my best plant yet


----------



## Clusterfuck Tuesday (Apr 24, 2022)

Leftcoast Autos Moola OG - 411g. The closest I’ve come on my quest for the 448.

Cropsalt nutes, 2 gallon bag, coco/perlite, and (3) TS1000 21/3. She was harvested on day 97 

97


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 25, 2022)

Clusterfuck Tuesday said:


> View attachment 5123961
> 
> Leftcoast Autos Moola OG - 411g. The closest I’ve come on my quest for the 448.
> 
> ...


Nice training. Did you top right after the 3rd or let her go to 5 before topping? I've not grown 1 auto without topping. Usually got 5th node starting or developing by 21 days and i top than.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Apr 25, 2022)

Man, some of ya'll are growing monsters. 

SoFem GG4 Zkittlez front left 179 gr / 6.39 oz
No training, only stripped bud sites from below ~6th node down. 
1.5 gal coco fed 6x day. ES300v2 lights.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 25, 2022)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Man, some of ya'll are growing monsters.
> 
> SoFem GG4 Zkittlez front left 179 gr / 6.39 oz
> No training, only stripped bud sites from below ~6th node down.
> ...


Most people are growing exaggerations not monsters.

Nice looking plant.


----------



## Clusterfuck Tuesday (Apr 25, 2022)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Nice training. Did you top right after the 3rd or let her go to 5 before topping? I've not grown 1 auto without topping. Usually got 5th node starting or developing by 21 days and i top than.


Thanks. I honestly don’t remember. I usually top them young, so probably the 2nd node. She didn’t skip a beat, so I kept going at her the next 2 weeks and took 5 tops total.


----------



## Clusterfuck Tuesday (Apr 25, 2022)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Man, some of ya'll are growing monsters.
> 
> SoFem GG4 Zkittlez front left 179 gr / 6.39 oz
> No training, only stripped bud sites from below ~6th node down.
> ...


6oz is a monster


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Apr 25, 2022)

Clusterfuck Tuesday said:


> Thanks. I honestly don’t remember. I usually top them young, so probably the 2nd node. She didn’t skip a beat, so I kept going at her the next 2 weeks and took 5 tops total.


Really clean looking. I love seeing those that train the autos.


----------



## Davjb (May 7, 2022)

Banana Kush Auto, yet to be determined. Might break my personal harvest of 331 G.


----------



## wil2279 (May 7, 2022)

It all depends on what your goal is... And how good of a grower you are. An oz lasts me a month... So if I can grow a couple of autos in 3 months and pull 2-3 oz off each, I'm golden. If you gotta have 6,7,8 oz or more off each plant, grow photos. But you are going to be vegging longer and waiting longer to harvest. There are pros and cons to each. If max yield per plant is important to you, probably ought to grow photos... Veg them of a long time, and yield big per plant.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 8, 2022)

Davjb said:


> Banana Kush Auto, yet to be determined. Might break my personal harvest of 331 G.View attachment 5130101


Nice! You should know if you did or not in about a month and a half, but the amount of yellow leaves already would worry me if it's going to make it.


----------



## yummy fur (May 14, 2022)

@wil2279 8 oz off an auto is easily done if required, this one was nearly double that.

My biggest grow in my smallest pot though, is 62g in a one litre stand alone plug.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 14, 2022)

yummy fur said:


> @wil2279 8 oz off an auto is easily done if required, this one was nearly double that.View attachment 5133238
> 
> My biggest grow in my smallest pot though, is 62g in a one litre stand alone plug.


Is that 8oz weighed with or without trimming the sugar leaves off?

Do you have a photo of that plant when it was finished?


----------



## bobqp (May 14, 2022)

Somehiguy on YouTube got 2.7 pounds off a incredible bulk auto in 125 days


----------



## yummy fur (Jul 5, 2022)

My new record for my one litre plug grows is 118g for an auto amnesia last week.


----------



## Seedlin (Jul 5, 2022)

My best was 11.5 oz from a Gorilla Cookies. Grew 3 more and just recently harvested, 9.5oz, 7.9oz and 10.7oz ! Ordered 10 more seeds! Fucking killer smoke...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 6, 2022)

I rarely grow auto's but when I do I get about a pound.


----------



## Seedlin (Jul 6, 2022)

A pound per plant? Wow thats awesome...


----------



## Oldreefer (Jul 6, 2022)

Yeild reports always catches me without waders.


----------



## Seedlin (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Seedlin (Jul 6, 2022)

Yeah lots of bullshit round here...


----------

